# Hair Growth and Weight Loss Challenge 2015



## davisbr88 (Jan 29, 2015)

Taken from the 2014 thread:
Some of you ladies were asking about this challenge so here it is! This is for ladies who are both growing their hair long and want to lose weight. Contrary to popular belief, healthy hair and healthy body are not mutually exclusive!

We're getting a bit of a late start to the year but it's never too late to get.your.life.
*Challenge runs from February 1 - December 31, 2015*​
I am committing to posting AT LEAST every Thursday after my weigh-ins on Wednesday evenings to keep the thread alive, but we need to hold each other accountable! Please post any challenges and successes, particularly any non-scale victories (NSVs!)

If you want in, just like this post and submit your stats (photos are optional -- I'm not showing y'all my back fat erplexed)! I will update the challenger list on February 1 and every Thursday for the rest of the month. After that, you're free to join, but will not be listed officially.

Hair Goals 
Current Length: 
2015 Goal Length:  
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: 
Hair type: 
How you will achieve goal: 

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 
Goal Weight:  
Current Dress Size:  
Goal Size: 
How you will achieve goal: 

Challengers:
Ajna
AlexandriaKiera
cherryhair123
cynd
D.Lisha
davisbr88
Eboni801
Fab79
faithVA
FollicleFanatic
GettingKinky
HairPleezeGrow
hareluvah
Honeytips
JJamiah
k_enitan
KaramelDiva1978 
KinksAndInk
levette
Lovely_Lady82 
missyrayne19
MyAngelEyez~C~U
naptime
NaturallyATLPCH
Nightingale
okange76
ONAMSHN
polished07
Prettymetty
ronie
Royalq
TamaraShaniece 
trclemons 
TwistedRoots
xu93texas

Resident Sage aka Big Sister All-Knowing:
shortdub78


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: MBL
2015 Goal Length: W'Hip Length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3C/4A
How you will achieve goal: Water only method!

Mini Goal: WL by August 18, 2015 - My nappiversary

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 176.6 (official weigh-in)
Goal Weight: 125 (will reassess once there)
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 2/4
How you will achieve goal: Anti-Candida Diet + dietbet games!

Mini Goals (lose 4% every 4 weeks):
169.5 by March 16 - *surpassed on 3/6 at 167.6, and weighed 163.4 on 3/16!*
156.9 by April 8 - *surpassed on 3/31 at 155.6!*


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: APL
2015 Goal Length: MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4bc
How you will achieve goal: Low manipulation, monthly Dominican blowouts, maybe celies under a wig for a few weeks...

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 164
Goal Weight: 130ish
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 4
How you will achieve goal: Counting calories, 3 workouts per week, 3 bottles of water daily, 3 veggies a day, daily affirmations, reduce my stress


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just found this free 6-week bootcamp!
Totally starting this next week.
I truly hate working out (read: cardio) but this actually looks perfect for me since it's a lot of resistance training 

@iikandii88 on instagram is my current inspo for this journey... her hair AND body = banging!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: APL
2015 Goal Length: Whip Length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3C/4A
How you will achieve goal: Hiding my hair under wigs and in twists/crochets/braids, etc!

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 130
Goal Weight: 118
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 4

It may not seem like a lot but I put on 10 lbs in one month... and I was 114 before being diagnosed with this thyroid disease. So this is a challenge.

Yes, Ms. Davis..I stole yours. We have a lot of similar attributes


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm in,

*Hair Goals *
Current Length: *NL*
2015 Goal Length: *SL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *Natural*
Hair type: *4b, low porosity*
How you will achieve goal: 
*Doing MHM and washing every 3 days when possible.
Keeping hair in flat twist with ends tucked away
Oiling scalp with my scalp blend every 2 to 3 days
Doing search and destroys to prevent unnecessary knots.
*

*Weight/Fitness Goals *
Current Weight: *150*
Goal Weight: *143*
Current Dress Size: *8*
Goal Size: *8*
How you will achieve goal: 
*Eat according to FMD Maintenance Phase
Increase my physical activity: walking, cycling
Do at least 3 days of 45 minutes of cardio*


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Prettymetty: YES to reducing stress and affirmations! I really need to be better about positive affirmations!
JJamiah: girl, steal away! Anything that will get us healthy!!!!
faithVA: that 7 pounds you're trying to lose is making the 55 I need to drop feel bad!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> davisbr88;21064085[/USER]]Prettymetty: YES to reducing stress and affirmations! I really need to be better about positive affirmations!
> JJamiah: girl, steal away! Anything that will get us healthy!!!!
> faithVA: that 7 pounds you're trying to lose is making the 55 I need to drop feel bad!



Don't feel bad at all. You might lose that 55 before I can get off this 7. 

We are in this together. I have to do the same eating right and working out as we all do. 

So lets drop the pounds, grow the hair and celebrate every inch lost (body) and inch gained (hair).


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 30, 2015)

faithVA: you are so right! Love it!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 30, 2015)

Saving my spot...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2015)

Hair Goals
Current Length: SL
2015 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural 
Hair type: 3c
How you will achieve goal: what I've been doing and protective styling to help me retain.

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 233
Goal Weight: 140
Current Dress Size: 1x
Goal Size: 10
How you will achieve goal: change my eating habits and exercising the way I should. More water intake and stay away from sweets. I don't have full complete body shots so this is as close as I'm revealing lol.



View attachment 295343



View attachment 295345


----------



## naptime (Jan 30, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: almost bsb
2015 Goal Length: waist
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: iono
How you will achieve goal: protein treatments, henna, deep condition, nightly moisturize and seal, tea rinsed, wash when necessary, about twice a week.

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 169
Goal Weight: 149 (for now, will reasses)
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 8 or whatever size I am when I look ok in a swimsuit
How you will achieve goal: diet p90x, yoga, maybe running (been having pinched nerve issues), saying no when hubby tries to feed me.

I am very frustrated, I've been dieting and working out for months with not much to show for it. I'm almost 50, and this middle aged spread is no joke!  My hair is also low density, fine and slow growing...sigh.

Hey...how do you attach pics from a phone?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

naptime go to advanced options and then click the link that says "manage attachments". Then you can go through your gallery and upload pics. Hth


----------



## naptime (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks! I had to use the app, which I don't usually do. I couldn't add them to my original post tho.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

I got dh to take starting pics for me, but I look like a whale in all of them so...

Just take my word for it


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm definitely In!

 Hair Goals Current Length: *Full BSL*
2015 Goal Length: *Waistlength*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *Relaxed*
Hair type: 4b
 How you will achieve goal: *Shampooing 1x/Week, DC 2x's/week, Co -wash 1x/Week,  M&S nightly,  relax @ 14-16 weeks post*

Weight/Fitness Goals Current Weight: 
Goal Weight: 185lbs
Current Dress Size: Goal Size: 12
How you will achieve goal: clean eating regular, drinking 64oz of water daily, workingout 5 days a week (Shauna T's25)


----------



## ronie (Jan 30, 2015)

Hair Goals: Gain more thickness, grow my hair to almost MBL so i can get a nice cut at just below APL
Current Length: APL
2015 Goal Length:  BSL, grazing MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4c, fine to medium, low density
How you will achieve goal: Moisturize and seal as needed, wash and DC weekly, Protein treatment every 2 weeks, trim every 3 months with monthly sessions of search and destroy, low manipulation styles (buns), stick to staple products, phytophanere vitamins and sundown vitamins garlic supplements

Weight/Fitness Goals: GEt my waste back, wear a 2 piece bikini by end of summer, be light enough so hubby can carry me to bed without him getting out of breath.
Current Weight: 153
Goal Weight:  127 on empty stomach, 130 after a light meal.
Current Dress Size:  6
Goal Size: 4

How you will achieve goal: 

Homemade green/protein smoothie daily

80 oz of water at least daily

Cut out juice and sugar

No more eating giant meals at work ( i work overnight 7pm-7am). I now eat my main meal during the day and i only snack on baby carrots, yogurt, and brown rice snaps. No more than 300 calories. I used to eat at work, then come home make breakfast eat, go to sleep, and wake up eat again, go to work and repeat. I was eating 24 hours a day basically. Thank God i only work 3 days a week. 

Zigzaging my calorie intake to keep my body guessing, so that i don't plateau. I need 1200 calories a day, so one day i will do 1000, the next i will do 1400 or 900/1500. 

Body works class at LA Fitness at least 4 times a week. Daily 15 minutes arm work out at home with 10 lbs dumbells. My fat arms are killing me.

I really want to focus more on my eating and strengthening workouts this time. I may introduce some cardio later, but so far i have lost 10 lbs since December 19th without, so i will stick to the plan.

Some of my dresses are already zipping up. Although i am not able to wear them yet, but i can get them on and zip them all the way up. 

Later i would like to take actual measurements, and monitor my BMI. It was at 34 when i weighed 164lbs at the GYM back in December. I would be hapy with 25 BMI.


----------



## ronie (Jan 30, 2015)

Today's smoothie
1 banana
1 handfull of blueberries
1/3 of a pineapple ( a lot i know but i love pineapple)
1 handful of kale
2 spoons of organic whole flaxseed
1 cup nonfat greek yogurt
Ground cinnamon 
1 cup of bolthouse carrot juice... thanks for mentioning this brand shortdub78. It tastes better than previous carrot juice i have had. I still wont drink it alone though, lol.

It made a lot. I had a 16 oz cup when i woke up earlier, and it kept me up for hours. 
The rest is in the fridge, i hope it didn't go bad.


----------



## ronie (Jan 30, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I got dh to take starting pics for me, but I look like a whale in all of them so...
> 
> *Just take my word for it *


*
*

Yeah what she says. I have not taken full body pictures in at least a year, except for those family events where i had no choice but to stand there. I don't even know if i can really blame the pregnancy. My daughter is 4 years old, and months after her i weighed 137. Before pregnancy i use to bounce between 125 and 130. I turn 32 in April, so i need to make the change now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

ronie I will be 32 in June. The 30s haven't been nice to me  After my second son I got down to 130, but I was still in my 20s then... le sigh.

Let's get fit together


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 30, 2015)

ronie: that smoothie sounds yummy! I had one with blueberries and peaches and it was SOOO good. I've never been a huge fruit person, but I love smoothies. They're so filling!


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 30, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: near BSL, but around 8 inches of natural hair
2015 Goal Length: 14 inches of natural hair by Feb 2016
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: transitioning
Hair type: 3C/4A
How you will achieve goal: Continue following my regimen & protective styling

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 173
Goal Weight: 130
Current Dress Size: 12
Goal Size: 4
How you will achieve goal: Calorie Counting, sensible portion sizes, regular exercising


----------



## okange76 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm so ready for this.  Tomorrow is my birthday and I plan on spending this year preparing for next year when I turn 40.  I refuse to enter my 40s looking frumpy.  My mother is in her mid 60s and she in the gym 4 times a week riding the stationary bike and doing Aqua Aerobics. She just signed up for Zumba for Seniors. I have no excuse.

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Collarbone
2015 Goal Length: Full Apl
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: No idea
How you will achieve goal: Professional cornrows every 6-8 weeks, washing weekly, M&S daily and oiling scalp with Njoy's Oil. Taking collagen and fish oil supplements.

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 220
Goal Weight: 175
Current Dress Size:16
Goal Size: 12
How you will achieve goal: Exercise at least 4 times a week, combination cardio (rowing and elliptical) and strength training, Kettle Bell workouts from YouTube, swimming in the spring, cut down on carbs and sugar, stay hydrated and salsa dancing on the weekends.  I have done it before and I can do it again. Short term goal is 25 lbs  in the next 5 months.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm in. I made great progress in 2014 and I don't want to slack off and slowly regain the 17 lbs I lost. I've already regained 3 

Hair Goals
Current Length: ~MBL
2015 Goal Length: MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: transitioning from texlax to natural 8 months so far planning to go for 36 months. 
Hair type: ???
How you will achieve goal: Continue to moisturize using LOC method at least twice a week. Co wash once a week, wash once a week.  Try to achieve/maintain MBL during my transition

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 138
Goal Weight: 130
Current Dress Size: 6
Goal Size: 6?
How you will achieve goal: majority of food I eat will be home cooked. Watch portion sizes.  Continue to workout 5-6 times a week.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 31, 2015)

okange76: I am totally with you on that 25 lbs in 5 months! That'd be just in time for July 4 
I will join you in that endeavor!

Welcome, Nightingale and GettingKinky!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 31, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: MBLish (trimmed again)
2015 Goal Length: Waist length or longer
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3C
How you will achieve goal: Wigs, twists, braids and buns. More frequent protein treatments (my hair loves protein), no more trims unless absolutely necessary. More prepoos and no finger detangling (I loose too much hair) and hair supplements. 

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 190
Goal Weight: 145
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 8
How you will achieve goal: Watching what I eat, exercising 4-5 days a week, drinking more water, not snacking on junk food while studying,watching tv, etc. Using the treadmill that's in the other room  when I don't feel like going to the gym. Taking progress pictures. Using myfitnesspal to track my meals/exercise etc


----------



## ronie (Jan 31, 2015)

Had some left over turkey for breakfast. 
16 oz water with breakfast and another 16 oz with my vitamins. 
I missed the body works class today, so I ll just complete a 30 mms arms and an workout. 
I hope to be 150 by valentine s day.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love how you guys are making mini goals. I think I will do that too!


----------



## ronie (Jan 31, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> I love how you guys are making mini goals. I think I will do that too!


Yes small goals make it more enjoyable for me. And I don't think about the whole 30 lbs I wanted to lose overall. 
150 by Valentine's Day
140 by my birthday in April
130 by end of July.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 1, 2015)

I am in

Hair Goals 
Current Length: various but BSL in the back and at the neck from the cown
2015 Goal Length: APL/BAL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3c/4a
How you will achieve goal: mini-twists, braids and buns; taking Phytophanere and alternating with Keratin Booster


Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 151
Goal Weight: 130
Current Dress Size: 6
Goal Size: 4
How you will achieve goal: Exercise six days a week and limiting the sugar, salt and fat

I have been ignoring my hair and working out for far to long this year I will correct this.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2015)

ronie said:


> Today's smoothie 1 banana 1 handfull of blueberries 1/3 of a pineapple ( a lot i know but i love pineapple) 1 handful of kale 2 spoons of organic whole flaxseed 1 cup nonfat greek yogurt Ground cinnamon 1 cup of bolthouse carrot juice... thanks for mentioning this brand shortdub78. It tastes better than previous carrot juice i have had. I still wont drink it alone though, lol.  It made a lot. I had a 16 oz cup when i woke up earlier, and it kept me up for hours. The rest is in the fridge, i hope it didn't go bad.


  I need to try this mix!


----------



## cherryhair123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: APL
2015 Goal Length:  BSL Natural
Transitioning: 
Hair type: 4A
How you will achieve goal: protective styling, moisture, finger combing

Weight/Fitness Goals lose 30 lbs
Current weight-183
Weight Goal-155
Exercise, less carbs, more protein and green smoothies under 1200 cals


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2015)

*TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!*
LET'S GET IT STARTED!!!!


*Question for this week: *
*What or who (including yourself!) is your motivation?*

My father and grandfather are my motivators. My dad was recently diagnosed with a serious illness (he's doing okay now) and I know I just cannot afford to carry around this weight and be more susceptible to the myriad of diseases that run in my family. I want to be around to celebrate life and joy with my father.

My grandfather is my other motivator because when my older brother was born, he immediately gave up smoking and excessive drinking to be healthy for us. He did it cold turkey, he made no excuses, and he hasn't gone back. His strength is inspiring to me, and it lets me know that I CAN make this change. I have that strength in me, too!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Feb 1, 2015)

Count me in! I will post my details later today ; )!


----------



## Ajna (Feb 1, 2015)

So here is my motivation story in brief I used to be a marathon runner, I started running after a break up that really took its toll on me but that was a good thing. Anyways I started running and went back to school initially it was great. Then I got so involved in my career goals that I stopped taking care of myself, not eating poorly just not watching what I at. A few months ago I noticed my clothes were getting tight and I had started smoking again. So I decided I needed to take better care of me in 2015. Quit smoking a month ago and around the same time I discovered Ernestine Shepherd.

If you do not know who she is check out this video http://youtu.be/na6yl8yIZUI

I loved her story but more importantly she did something and still does. So currently she is my motivation she  has inspired me to want to put back on my running shoes but before I could I needed my body to heal so this January it has been yoga and walking, this month I am adding in weight lifting and running.


----------



## naptime (Feb 1, 2015)

Did 1 hour of p90x plyometrics today. That's good, but the ridiculous spread that hubby is making for the game is gonna kill me. I blame him for my current weight issues, lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ajna: that is an AWESOME motivational story! I, too, practice yoga and it changed my life. Let me know how your weight lifting goes! I can't run due to foot injuries, but I used to LOVE lifting and need to get back into it.

naptime: go, girl! I'm not going to be around any Super Bowl food this year since I'm sick and contagious, so I guess I'm lucky? *hmph*

I did the week 1 day 1 workout of the 6-week bootcamp today and I had to take SOOOO many breaks. It took forever! But I finished it. 2 more to go this week.
I think I am going to stretch the bootcamp out to 12 weeks so I can do the weekly workouts twice. I want to master the exercises with good form and without needing to take a break before I move on.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 1, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Question for this week:  What or who (including yourself!) is your motivation?



1. Myself. I've never been this big in my life and I don't want to stay this size. 
2. My godkids. I want to be able to run around with them this summer. We all have asthma so it won't be too much running lol but losing some pounds will help me play a little more before my weak lungs tell me to have a seat.
3. My wallet. I have all these "skinny" clothes and I refuse to buy bigger clothes or keep giving then away. I need to wear this stuff.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 1, 2015)

Yesterday I resisted the urge to eat 4 cookies.  I did allow myself to share 1 with my bestie since I did a ridiculous amount of walking at work. Today I resisted donuts and candy bars at 7-eleven. I got 2 bags of trail mix, one with m& ms and nuts and one with just nuts and cranberries. This snow threw off my meal and snack prep plans. Had to leave for work over an hour earlier. Smh.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2015)

KinksAndInk: you are ON it, girl! Good job resisting temptation!!!
Also, I totally feel you about the clothes thing. I have a lot of really cute clothes that I bought when I lost a lot of weight last year that are still hanging around and I want to get back into them. I'm not buying anymore clothes!


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hair Goals Current Length: APL 
2015 Goal Length:  MBL 
Natural /Transitioning: transitioning 
Hair type: too many textures to count 
How you will achieve goal: rollersetting and protective styling

Weight/Fitness Goals: 
Current weight: 143
Weight Goal: 135
Current dress size: 8
Goal size: 6
I plan to achieve this through, healthy eating, exercise and yoga.


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 1, 2015)

Question for this week:  What or who (including yourself!) is your motivation?  

Definitely for myself. I have 6 month old twins and I want to prove that it is possible to get your body back, well somewhat. 

Also because of my children's father, the road has been mighty bumpy, hopefully things will work out but if they don't at least I won't have to spend time getting back in shape to return to the dating scene.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2015)

My reflection in the dressing room mirror today was a wake up call. I guess being terrified of looking like this another day is my motivation 

I had a good weekend at work so I treated myself to a new tank top and a pair of gym pants. I can't wait to work out just so I can wear it. It's that cute


----------



## naptime (Feb 1, 2015)

Fyi...Spanx makes workout leggings that look great


----------



## trclemons (Feb 1, 2015)

I am definitely in!

Hair Goals 
Current Length: *APL*
2015 Goal Length: *BSL/MBL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *Natural*
Hair type: *3c/4a*
How you will achieve goal: *Hiding my hair in braids & twists.*

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: *177*
Goal Weight: *150*
Current Dress Size: *12*
Goal Size: *8*
How you will achieve goal:  *Improving my eating habits; drinking more water; reporting my weight weekly; participating in some of the monthly squat, abs, etc. challenges; & participating in Black Girls Run activities (including my first 5K run).* 

*MINI GOALS*
March = 170 lbs.
June = 163
September = 156 lbs.
December = 150 lbs.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 1, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> *TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!*
> LET'S GET IT STARTED!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


My motivation is a few invitations I have received for events in 2015:

1. 50th Birthday Party this weekend at Ft. Lauderdale Beach (Lord, help me to hide as much of this fat as I can)

2. Wedding in Nashville in October (I'm single, so I need to be tight and right)

3. 40th Birthday Party in St. Maarten in November.

And another motivation is my 6 year old nephew who looked at my Mom and told her, "Nana, one day you are gonna have one stomach just like me" and then he proceeded to count her fat rolls.  When I am around him, I am constantly hiding because I don't want him to discover that TeeTee and Nana have a lot in common.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2015)

Kids can be really mean. They have no filters


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> 1. Myself. I've never been this big in my life and I don't want to stay this size. 2. My godkids. I want to be able to run around with them this summer. We all have asthma so it won't be too much running lol but losing some pounds will help me play a little more before my weak lungs tell me to have a seat. 3. My wallet. I have all these "skinny" clothes and I refuse to buy bigger clothes or keep giving then away. I need to wear this stuff.



Yes to everything you said. I have not been this big my whole life. This body is foreign to me, and I need to get to a familiar place. 
I have tons of clothes that I had not been able to wear in over a year. I gave some to my little sister in law, but I still have plenty. I did buy some bigger clothes, but I refuse to replace my whole wardrobe.


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2015)

naptime said:


> Did 1 hour of p90x plyometrics today. That's good, but the ridiculous spread that hubby is making for the game is gonna kill me. I blame him for my current weight issues, lol.


I'm lucky to be at work this weekend. I weigh every Monday, so I m trying to make today count. Hoping for 151-152lbs Monday evening when I wake up. If I manage to not eat anything out of my planned snack tonight and go straight to bed in the morning after work, I will be golden.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 2, 2015)

Im giving myself goals for the week. 

This week Im going to drink more water and exercise at least 3 times this week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2015)

I am going to cut back on bread, dairy and sugar this week and see if that helps. My weight last night was almost 173  . I keep gaining and I'm afraid that I may have food allergies. I am not overeating.  If anything I am drinking too much water. I want to get blood work done to rule out any health issues.

This morning I am 169. I just took my prescription water pill so I should at least be back to my starting weight (164) by the end of today.


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I am going to cut back on bread, dairy and sugar this week and see if that helps. My weight last night was almost 173  . I keep gaining and I'm afraid that I may have food allergies. I am not overeating.  If anything I am drinking too much water. I want to get blood work done to rule out any health issues.  This morning I am 169. I just took my prescription water pill so I should at least be back to my starting weight (164) by the end of today.


Yes definitely get the health concerns out of the way. Keep the dairy and cut the sugar and bread. I find that cutting the soda alone made great changes for me. I have tried dieting before with weekly soda allowance. This time around I went completely soda free and i see results faster.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 2, 2015)

It's so hard for me to eat breakfast every morning. I need to kick this habit because not eating breakfast tends to make me over eat at lunch. I need to look into some make ahead options. Breakfast burritos, oatmeal bars, crockpot oatmeal and a few others have been on my to do list for a while. I need to get my life together.


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2015)

ronie said:


> I'm lucky to be at work this weekend. I weigh every Monday, so I m trying to make today count. Hoping for 151-152lbs Monday evening when I wake up. If I manage to not eat anything out of my planned snack tonight and go straight to bed in the morning after work, I will be golden.


So that did not happen, loll. The night was great. But I had to go pick up my daughter at my mom because DH got stuck at work due to bad weather and low staffing at his hospital. My mom had a whole Haitian meal on the stove at 9 flipping 30 in the morning. So I ate (white) rice, stew peas and turkey, no vegetables loll. And now I gotta go to sleep. This is really bad. At least my portion was really small except for the turkey. 
I had a whole liter of water with my vitamins after the meal.  So I must do my 1 hour body works class this evening. Pushing weigh in until tomorrow morning.


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> It's so hard for me to eat breakfast every morning. I need to kick this habit because not eating breakfast tends to make me over eat at lunch. I need to look into some make ahead options. Breakfast burritos, oatmeal bars, crockpot oatmeal and a few others have been on my to do list for a while. I need to get my life together.


If you like oatmeal, try the Quaker instant packets. I love the apple cinnamon ones. It s super easy to make and it's just 160 calories per pack and 7g of sugar. I just mix it with a little water, put it in the microwave for 3 minutes, stir, add some milk (I use whole milk), stick back in the microwave for 30 seconds, no sugar needed. It fills me up for hours. 
When I am making for the whole family I cook it on the stove the same way.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2015)

Had a small bowl of cereal tgis morning. I usually do a green smoothie or boiled eggs or oatmeal but didn't have time. Will try and attempt my treadmill today but my leg is still killing me. For lunch may do a peanut butter sandwich to get protein. 

Hair wise everything is going fine. I have my hair braided in a beehive with very little hairline out. Still wigging it.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 2, 2015)

ronie said:


> If you like oatmeal, try the Quaker instant packets. I love the apple cinnamon ones. It s super easy to make and it's just 160 calories per pack and 7g of sugar. I just mix it with a little water, put it in the microwave for 3 minutes, stir, add some milk (I use whole milk), stick back in the microwave for 30 seconds, no sugar needed. It fills me up for hours. When I am making for the whole family I cook it on the stove the same way.



I tried the instant but I don't like the texture, maybe it's because I use 2% or almond milk. Whole milk is too thick for me. Maybe I was doing it wrong. The crockpot one uses steel cut oats I think. But until this Mother Nature gets her ish together I'll be eating cereal.


----------



## s2fast4ya (Feb 2, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> It's so hard for me to eat breakfast every morning. I need to kick this habit because not eating breakfast tends to make me over eat at lunch. I need to look into some make ahead options. Breakfast burritos, oatmeal bars, crockpot oatmeal and a few others have been on my to do list for a while. I need to get my life together.


 KinksAndInk try think thin protein bars. They sell them in whole foods and other chain grocery stores. Best tasting protein bar I've ever had! Great way to get ur protein in. I keep them in my car and purse so I'm not tempted to stop and eat while I'm out. I'm really not hungry after eating one.  They have 2 protein versions the one below and a high protein one that has like 20g and 250 calories they're ok, but just know that when there is that much protein stuffed in a bar it's not going to taste as good. The ones below are the best. Hope this helps.   

Here's the high protein ones.


----------



## naturallymine (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm definitely in this one!

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Almost shoulder length
2015 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4c
How you will achieve goal: Shampoo 1x weekly, DC 3x weekly, no heat, protective styling, supplements

Weight/Fitness Goals Current Weight:  180 lbs
Goal Weight: 150 lbs
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 8
How you will achieve goal: Work out 3x weekly, eliminate processed foods, cut carbs, increase protein, supplements, juicing, lots of water!!
__________________


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in. I need accountability!!

Hair Goals:
-Current length: TWA
-2015 Goal length: SL 
-I'm natural
-Hair Type:4A/4B
-I will achieve SL by PS with wigs and crochet braids, using JBCO and sulfur based products; inversion method; and exercising/eating right.

Weight/Fitness Goals:
-Current weight: 165
-Goal weight: 128-133 
-Current dress size: 10
-Goal size: 4/6
-I will achieve this goal by exercising and eating healthy. Right now, I'm researching the Paleo diet. I purchased a Vitamix and I drink green smoothies on a regular basis. I've been slacking on exercising. I walk 5-7 miles per day in steps according to my Fitbit, but I'm not losing weight; just maintaining. So we purchased a treadmill this weekend and hubby and I will start a walking program. 

Mini goal #1
I want to lose 10-15 pounds by March 31

Mini goal #2
I want to lose another 10-15 pounds by May 31

Mini goal#3
I want to lose any remaining weight to achieve my goal by July 31

Mini goal #4
-walk in my first 5k race during the month of October during breast cancer awareness month.  My mother is a breast cancer survivor(27 years).


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2015)

I had Cinnamon toast crunch and sugar free almond milk for breakfast. I'm getting ready to eat a grilled chicken breast and steamed veggies for lunch. I really want a yeast roll, but I gotta be strong


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in. Will post in details late.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 2, 2015)

After posting earlier in this thread, I did a cardio workout for 35 minutes. I'm prepping my dinner now. I'm having grilled chicken,  steamed broccoli, and cucumber/tomato salad. For lunch, I'm having a protein bar and 16 oz of remaining green smoothie from breakfast. Snacks are Greek yogurt and a 100 calorie pack of walnuts and almonds.


----------



## naptime (Feb 2, 2015)

Snowed in again today, but still got my workout in. Did p90x ab ripper, and also the chest, shoulders and tricep tape for the first time. It's really hard! I realize that as I've gotten older I've lost some upper body tone, so I'm changing my ratio of cardio to strength workouts.

For dinner I'm going to make a turkey meatloaf with mashed cauliflower. I found a recipe that tastes very close to mashed potatoes!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 2, 2015)

Current Length: APL
2015 Goal Length: MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:  Transitioning
Hair type: 3c/4a
How you will achieve goal: PS, Wig, Mane Vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 210.3
Goal Weight: 135
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 6
How you will achieve goal: GetBodiedbyJ, kickboxing, clean eating, diets, cardio.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 2, 2015)

naptime, 
Can you share your recipe for mashed cauliflower? 

I really love potatoes, so giving them up is hard. I would love to try your recipe.


----------



## naptime (Feb 2, 2015)

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/230816/garlic-mashed-cauliflower/

Here it is! So good! I think the key is to use a food processor... mashing doesn't work, it makes the texture odd.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2015)

Dh made coconut and lime salmon and I made spinach salad and brussel sprouts.  It was yummy. I'm proud of myself for eating clean all day.


----------



## Viscountesstiara (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey ladies, I'd like to join this. I'm currently trying to lose weight and I BC'd in June 2014. 

Current Length: ear length/neck length 
2015 Goal Length: neck/shoulder length 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural 
Hair type: 4a/b
How you will achieve goal: sulfur oil, vits and supplements, baggying, protective and low-maintenance styles. 

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 191
Goal Weight: 160
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: no specific size just want to like the way I look. 
How will you achieve goal: walking, cardio, strength training, healthy eating, periodic cleanses and fasts.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 2, 2015)

naptime said:


> Snowed in again today, but still got my workout in. Did p90x ab ripper, and also the chest, shoulders and tricep tape for the first time. It's really hard! I realize that as I've gotten older I've lost some upper body tone, so I'm changing my ratio of cardio to strength workouts.
> 
> For dinner I'm going to make a turkey meatloaf with mashed cauliflower. I found a recipe that tastes very close to mashed potatoes!



P90X is tough!! So far I have never made it past three sessions...I keep looking at the box like work through osmosis work though osmosis lol 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 2, 2015)

I did well most of the day - coffee no sugar, chicken and veggies for lunch, protein bar lots of water...ran for 45 minutes ...then i fell off the wagon and had two salted dark chocolate turtles and like ten ritz crackers 

I think when I get tired I start craving sugar in any form so chocolate, bread, pasta, etc.
Tomorrow I am going to make sure I eat more often


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2015)

I got hungry so I snacked on pickle slices. They were quite filling. I was surprised.


----------



## ronie (Feb 3, 2015)

Moisturized and sealed my hair PBN MMM and MHC buttery soy cream. I should wash my hair, but I have to work tonight and tomorrow night. So I am bunning until the weekend for an overdue wash day. 
I just did 1 hour body works class at the gym. This instructor kicked our behind today. I had raisin bran almond with 1% milk for breakfast. 64 oz of water so far. About to have some more cereal and milk. Will have left over turkey and mixed vegetables for dinner. At work later I will have some brown rice snaps and a yogurt as snacks. I only need 16 more ounces of water but I will probably drink more. 
Scale today: 152lbs. 
Good job ladies. Prettymetty this meal looks so good. I need to get some fish in my life.  I have been on a turkey rage lately.


----------



## Royalq (Feb 3, 2015)

Hair Goals
Current Length:BSL
2015 Goal Length: WL (gotta dream big)
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: au naturale
Hair type:4 whatever it feels like that day
How you will achieve goal: Kinky twists until may. Then pampering and doing what im supposed to.

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight:145
Goal Weight:130
Current Dress Size:8/10
Goal Size:4/6
How you will achieve goal: Clean eating, low carb, exercise 4x a week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2015)

This is my second day without bread and I feel better/less bloated. I was 165 this morning. My next goal is to get under 160. Cutting down on carbs should make losing weight super easy.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 3, 2015)

So true about the bread. I ate clean yesterday, no carbs and I got on the scale this morning-lost 4 pounds that I gained last week. I was bloated b/c of my cycle and the fact that I ate too much bread and junk food.


----------



## ronie (Feb 3, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> So true about the bread. I ate clean yesterday, no carbs and I got on the scale this morning-lost 4 pounds that I gained last week. I was bloated b/c of my cycle and the fact that I ate too much bread and junk food.


I am happy for you. Now stay away from the junk food.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 3, 2015)

ronie said:


> I am happy for you. Now stay away from the junk food.



Yep, I plan to reward myself a treat once a week on Friday or Saturday ONLY if I eat clean and do some sort of cardio 4-5 days per week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2015)

I had another clean day, but I have no energy to exercise. I will do some cardio tomorrow


----------



## ronie (Feb 3, 2015)

My day was good, but now I have to go through the night. Pray for me I make it with only my snacks then go straight to bed after a shower in the morning.


----------



## ronie (Feb 3, 2015)

Tomorrow I can't work out so I will make it a carb free day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2015)

My baby boy has been up since 3am. I am going to need some industrial strength coffee in the morning


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My baby boy has been up since 3am. I am going to need some industrial strength coffee in the morning


  mine has been up since 4am! I had some coffee already! Lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 4, 2015)

You all are doing so well! Congrats on the losses/achievements so far!
Low carb definitely IS easy - I lost 33 lbs on it in like 4 months, but I (obviously) didn't maintain. Once I started trying to integrate them back in, I ended up binging!

I am STILL sore from Sunday's boot camp workout so I haven't done another yet, but I will probably get on that tonight.

I've transitioned from the Weight Watchers plan to Weigh Down instead. It's a spiritual-based program that I had a lot of success with when I was 13. I've always been overweight (since at least 5 years old), but when I was following it, I had a much better relationship with God and food. I lost all I needed to lose at the time and I kept it off for 2 years until I went to high school and started eating any and everything all the time - one of the disadvantages of being friends with mostly taller girls with naturally fast metabolisms! Even my closest friends now fit this profile! 
They would eat whatever, whenever, and in huge quantities and still look great. I'd look at a plate of fries and gain 5 lbs. 
I haven't tried the Weigh Down approach since, but I am finding that it works really well if I really listen to my body. The simply filling technique wasn't working because I was filling up alright (i.e. eating the "good" foods like feeding time at the zoo). For me, it doesn't seem to matter what I eat as long as I am actually hungry and stop when I am actually full (which requires significantly less food than most portions found at restaurants), and that's something I learned through Weigh Down.


----------



## ronie (Feb 4, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> You all are doing so well! Congrats on the losses/achievements so far! Low carb definitely IS easy - I lost 33 lbs on it in like 4 months, but I (obviously) didn't maintain. Once I started trying to integrate them back in, I ended up binging!  I am STILL sore from Sunday's boot camp workout so I haven't done another yet, but I will probably get on that tonight.  I've transitioned from the Weight Watchers plan to Weigh Down instead. It's a spiritual-based program that I had a lot of success with when I was 13. I've always been overweight (since at least 5 years old), but when I was following it, I had a much better relationship with God and food. I lost all I needed to lose at the time and I kept it off for 2 years until I went to high school and started eating any and everything all the time - one of the disadvantages of being friends with mostly taller girls with naturally fast metabolisms! Even my closest friends now fit this profile! They would eat whatever, whenever, and in huge quantities and still look great. I'd look at a plate of fries and gain 5 lbs. I haven't tried the Weigh Down approach since, but I am finding that it works really well if I really listen to my body. The simply filling technique wasn't working because I was filling up alright (i.e. eating the "good" foods like feeding time at the zoo). For me, it doesn't seem to matter what I eat as long as I am actually hungry and stop when I am actually full (which requires significantly less food than most portions found at restaurants), and that's something I learned through Weigh Down.


Loll @ looking at a plate of fries and gaining 5lbs. Some people just have it harder than others, but we'll get there too. The weigh down sounds like a great approach to food. My biggest problem is that I can be full and satisfied, but for some odd reason, my twisted mind keeps telling me to go make a peanut butter sandwich and have a glass of juice.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2015)

davisbr88 that's the thing about carbs and sugar...The more you eat them, the more your body craves them. It's a catch 22. Lord knows I love pizza, pasta and any kind of bread.

When I was trying to get into the military I lost 15lbs in a month with low carb. I allowed myself one serving of bread or potatoes per day. I loaded up on meat, veggies and fruit. Pretty much I'm doing that right now!


----------



## cynd (Feb 4, 2015)

May I join please?  I am totally disgusted with myself these days.  The few things I can still squeeze into look like sausage casings on me.  I have no idea what I'll do when it gets warmer and I don't have the security of my coat.  I don't think I've ever been this out of control.  I'll be back with my details.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2015)

Aww cynd  I am right there with you. I look like playdoh in most of my clothes 

In a few short weeks I will have lost about 10lbs and I can start wearing my clothes again. I'm pretty much in sweats and leggings daily (the only thing that fits).


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 4, 2015)

Good luck, Prettymetty! It definitely works, and I wish you all the best! I pray you have better willpower than me! 

cynd: Welcome! And please don't feel disgusted with yourself. This is something you CAN change! And we're all here to help each other!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2015)

I have so much work around the house that I won't have time to exercise until the kids are in bed. Dh is at work until 11 and I'm here with all 4 kids. I am on my third load of laundry. I still have to sort, fold/hang, cook dinner, clean the kitchen and have them in bed by 830. 

I started my cycle today so that explains the bizarre weight gain I had. I probably shouldn't weigh again until it is over...


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 4, 2015)

ronie: idk how I missed your post! And yes, I have that issue, too, and that's where the spiritual part comes in. When you're really not hungry but want to eat, you "fill" yourself with scripture or prayer. Sort of like what you would do during a fast, if that makes sense.
Prettymetty: that sounds ROUGH! Good luck with everything you have left to do tonight! *cheering you on*
Also, I NEVER weigh a couple days before my period or on it. I bloat like a Macy's Day float.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 4, 2015)

Im finally starting back with my smoothies tomorrow. I still haven't been able to exercise yet. I have to make a follow up appt and also schedule PT but I'm so busy taking care of everyone else I need to make time for myself. Anyway my eating habits have been horrible. I haven't been eating breakfast or lunch some days and just eat dinner. Smh I'm going to get it together though.

Hair wise still no change. My hair is still in a beehive.


----------



## ronie (Feb 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I have so much work around the house that I won't have time to exercise until the kids are in bed. Dh is at work until 11 and I'm here with all 4 kids. I am on my third load of laundry. I still have to sort, fold/hang, cook dinner, clean the kitchen and have them in bed by 830.  I started my cycle today so that explains the bizarre weight gain I had. I probably shouldn't weigh again until it is over...


Girl I got tired just reading your post. You are amazing. 
Welcome cynd I  right here with you. With a good waste trainer I can wear some of my dresses now. I got to the point where I was wearing my workout clothes as regular clothes cause they were the only ones that fit. 
OAN: I had 4 Oreo cookies today and half of a can of coke. My eating was all messed up because I slept most of the day and I had to rush to get my daughter to the sitter and then come back to work. I meant to pick up a smoothie from my local organic store, but I was late. So of course I get to work and the Doctors ordered pizza and cookies for the staff. I had 2 bites out of a slice of pizza then someone asked me to share it so I gladly have it up. 
Tomorrow morning I am doing body works for an hour at the gym straight from work at 8:30 am. 
Hair: overdue wash, protein and DC all day. I am off the next 4 nights so i will just wash twist and leave it alone until Monday night for work. It's too cold to go out this weekend unless DH gave me a good reason to pretty up.


----------



## ronie (Feb 5, 2015)

On my way to the gym now for body works class.  I might do a 45 mins cardio after to make up for the coke, pizza and cookies from last night.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 5, 2015)

s2fast4ya said:


> KinksAndInk try think thin protein bars. They sell them in whole foods and other chain grocery stores. Best tasting protein bar I've ever had! Great way to get ur protein in. I keep them in my car and purse so I'm not tempted to stop and eat while I'm out. I'm really not hungry after eating one.  They have 2 protein versions the one below and a high protein one that has like 20g and 250 calories they're ok, but just know that when there is that much protein stuffed in a bar it's not going to taste as good. The ones below are the best. Hope this helps.     Here's the high protein ones.



Thanks. I'll pick some up today.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 5, 2015)

My cycle started on the 2nd so my willpower went right out the door.  I have to do better. Although I haven't been eating a lot, it's been very poor choices when I do eat. The only thing I ate the other day was Wendy's and of course I didn't choose salad. That one meal was probably 1500 calories by itself  Tuesday is my long day at school so I had a lunch special from Little Cesar's and 3 sodas (Pepsi and mt dew) to stay awake. Then had a cupcake at like 10pm when I got home. I can't keep doing this. I'm going in the wrong direction. From Monday until yesterday my hair was in 4 chunky twists under a bonnet and a beanie. I'm going to color it and treat it right tonight. I've just been neglecting my whole body. Smh


----------



## cynd (Feb 5, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Good luck, @Prettymetty! It definitely works, and I wish you all the best! I pray you have better willpower than me!
> 
> @cynd: Welcome! And please don't feel disgusted with yourself. This is something you CAN change! And we're all here to help each other!


 

Thanks Prettymetty!  Lord knows I need ALL the help I can get. erplexed


----------



## cynd (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks ronie!

Funny that you mention waist training.  I've been seriously researching using one.  In my "glory days" I had a 22 inch waist, but now I can't even find anything that looks like a waist on my body.  SMH    I work from home and I can't remember the last time I wore anything other than sweats.  I'm just so tired of feeling like this and I can't believe I let things get to this point.  My problem is that I am an all or nothing person.  I either have none of it or all of it.  I don't exercise at all or I exercise so often that I quickly burn out.  I pray for moderation.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 5, 2015)

Please please add me! I just had a baby on 1-15-15 so he's three weeks old today. I've gotten a handle on breastfeeding and have clearance to do some light walking until my six week appointment so I'm starting today. I need to lose 35 lbs over the next few months. I'll have dh take a picture where I'm not trying to suck in NY gut and I'll add it here with my stats. 

I've always had no problems jumping into fitness and health because of family members who suffer from illnesses as a result of not taking care of themselves. I hope to keep that momentum going so that I can be here for my family and be active with them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2015)

I went to the grocery store this morning. I got a lot of fruit and veggies. This morning I made egg beaters with onions, bell peppers, tomatoes and turkey. I made myself a spicy glass of tomato juice too. It was yummy 

I haven't had any bread all day so I might have a roll with my salad for lunch. Either that or pizza for dinner. I will only have 1 slice and I won't dip it in ranch


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 5, 2015)

davisbr88  Thank you so much for starting this challenge.

Hair Goals 
Current Length:TWA (1/2 inch of hair) 
2015 Goal Length:FNL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: very fine but dense mostly 4a, with 4b crown and 3c nape
How you will achieve goal: henna, protective styling, and moisturizing 

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight:204
Goal Weight: 125
Current Dress Size: 12-14
Goal Size: 4
How you will achieve goal: watching my portions, minimizing sweets, and breaking a sweat at least 6x a week.  I plan on doing a combination of HIITS, lifting and zumba.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2015)

I just woke up from an intense nap  I had a dream and everything. Before the nap I had a kale salad with grilled chicken, tomatoes, avocados, cucumbers, craisins and mandarin oranges. After that I had a 1/2 cup of icecream. I savored every bite. My problem is not with sweets, it is overindulging. I was good today. 

One of my weaknesses is binge eating. I have a slight food addiction, but I am learning it is about what you eat AND how much you eat. This has been a great week so far. I'm really optimistic this time around!


----------



## ronie (Feb 5, 2015)

cynd said:


> Thanks ronie!  Funny that you mention waist training.  I've been seriously researching using one.  In my "glory days" I had a 22 inch waist, but now I can't even find anything that looks like a waist on my body.  SMH    I work from home and I can't remember the last time I wore anything other than sweats.  I'm just so tired of feeling like this and I can't believe I let things get to this point.  My problem is that I am an all or nothing person.  I either have none of it or all of it.  I don't exercise at all or I exercise so often that I quickly burn out.  I pray for moderation.


cynd
I got a large one and a medium from Amazon. I can't remember the brand. I just searched waist trainer and I chose the most reviewed one with Amazon prime. I am glad to say that I downgraded to the medium as the large one was starting to be bulky under my dress due to it being loose. I only wear them to go out.  I couldn't stand to work out in them. 
Today: I completed body works for an hour. I was too tired to complete any cardio as I wanted to. I had rice again, unfortunately, that DH brought back from my mom s house. Tonight I made a smoothie and I will be drinking water until bed time 
Today s smoothie
1 cup  and a half pineapple
Handful of blueberries
1/2 a banana
2 handfuls of kale
Half of a large cucumber with skin
1 scoop Pure Protein daily fit protein powder (strawberry flavor)
1 cup and a half unsweetened almond milk
Cinnamon powder
1 tablespoon comvita Manuka honey
2 tablespoons whole flaxseed
This was the best tasting smoothie I have made to date. I have some to my DD (4 years old) and she loved it. She asked for more. I bought this Manuka to mix with my DCers but I never got around to do it. Mixing it in my smoothies is a great alternative.


----------



## ronie (Feb 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I just woke up from an intense nap  I had a dream and everything. Before the nap I had a kale salad with grilled chicken, tomatoes, avocados, cucumbers, craisins and mandarin oranges. After that I had a 1/2 cup of icecream. I savored every bite. My problem is not with sweets, it is overindulging. I was good today.  One of my weaknesses is binge eating. I have a slight food addiction, but I am learning it is about what you eat AND how much you eat. This has been a great week so far. I'm really optimistic this time around!



I too struggle with overindulging. This time around I feel is my last chance to get to and maintain a healthy weight. I'm not getting younger, and I would love more babies. My first was a c section so i am already considered high risk. I need to take obesity off the high risk list. I  am so happy to be able to share with this group.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm not sure what to eat for dinner. I wanted to make some greens, but idk. All the fiber (veggies) is giving me gas  I don't know if I can handle the side effects of greens tonight


----------



## Ajna (Feb 6, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has tried Barre classes? If I recall they used to be all the rage a few years ago but I have not heard much since then. 

Running outside is going to be a huge challenge over the next few weeks so I was thinking of mixing it up a bit.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2015)

ronie said:


> I too struggle with overindulging. This time around I feel is my last chance to get to and maintain a healthy weight. I'm not getting younger, and I would love more babies. My first was a c section so i am already considered high risk. I need to take obesity off the high risk list. I  am so happy to be able to share with this group.


    It's great that you want to get your body in shape and be healthy; especially before getting pregnant.  I still think the hardest part is losing all the baby weight. I have 4 children and 3 were c-sections. I had child #3 at 35 and #4 at 40.  It's all about your mindset and having a good physician to work with.  Sending baby ((vibes)) your way


----------



## ronie (Feb 6, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> It's great that you want to get your body in shape and be healthy; especially before getting pregnant.  I still think the hardest part is losing all the baby weight. I have 4 children and 3 were c-sections. I had child #3 at 35 and #4 at 40.  It's all about your mindset and having a good physician to work with.  Sending baby ((vibes)) your way


Thank you for the baby vibes. It means a lot. Glad to hear about your story too. It gives me hope.


----------



## cynd (Feb 6, 2015)

That's great re downsizing your waist trainer @ronie. How long did it take you to do that? I'm headed to Amazon.com to check them out. Your smoothie recipe sounds yummy so I'll have to try that too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

Since my roots are already slightly reverted I don't mind breaking a sweat at the gym today. I think I will do some weights and the stationary bike. My thighs need the most work


----------



## ronie (Feb 6, 2015)

cynd said:


> That's great re downsizing your waist trainer @ronie. How long did it take you to do that? I'm headed to Amazon.com to check them out. Your smoothie recipe sounds yummy so I'll have to try that too.


Hey cynd I started wearing it in November 2014. But the loosening didn't really start happening until January after I lost around 8-10 lbs.


----------



## ronie (Feb 6, 2015)

Breakfast: raisin bran cinnamon almond and 1% milk. How is that the regular raisin bran has more protein than the one with the almond. I sacrificed the extra calories thinking it had more protein, but it actual has less. That makes no sense, but I like it so I will keep buying.
Only 16 oz of water so far, so I need to get on that.
Will do body works class at 4:30.
I am making a cucumber, carrots, spinach and sardines salad. Just threw in whatever I have around the house together really. I had no recipe for this. 
Will have dinner (don't know what yet) after my workout.

I will clarify, protein treat, and DC my hair tonight. I was too lazy to do it yesterday.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hunger hasn't come yet for today, so I have been drinking lots of water (and a Coke Zero) and getting work done. Not worrying about food so much has been so liberating! I've been really productive 
I went water only with my hair last week and I am starting to see the benefits, though I am still adjusting to product-free hair. Luckily I am wearing wigs for the time being!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 6, 2015)

If you want in, just like this post and submit your stats (photos are optional -- I'm not showing y'all my back fat erplexed)! I will update the challenger list on February 1 and every Thursday for the rest of the month. After that, you're free to join, but will not be listed officially.

Hair Goals
Current Length: BSL and a few more inches (unsure of exact length)
2015 Goal Length: Waist length and no damage from postpartum blues
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Texlaxed
Hair type: 4a 
How you will achieve goal: Moisturize, seal, oil and protect my ends with rollersetting and bunning. I also think for me salon care is a must and Ihave a trusted stylist who takes good care of my tresses. So I will continue  to let  him take care of my hair.

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 185 (22 days post c-section)
Goal Weight: 150
Current Dress Size: probably a 16
Goal Size: 8 or 10
How you will achieve goal:
I'm working out at my gym, eating clean, and breastfeeding. My body needs physical activity to burn calories, so I will have to stay moving to be successful.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 6, 2015)

Stuck in training for 8hrs today. It's going to be one of those "snacky days" but at least the options are granola bars, water, orange and apple juice, pretzels and peanuts. Could be worse.


----------



## ronie (Feb 6, 2015)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> If you want in, just like this post and submit your stats (photos are optional -- I'm not showing y'all my back fat erplexed)! I will update the challenger list on February 1 and every Thursday for the rest of the month. After that, you're free to join, but will not be listed officially.  Hair Goals Current Length: BSL and a few more inches (unsure of exact length) 2015 Goal Length: Waist length and no damage from postpartum blues Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Texlaxed Hair type: 4a How you will achieve goal: Moisturize, seal, oil and protect my ends with rollersetting and bunning. I also think for me salon care is a must and Ihave a trusted stylist who takes good care of my tresses. So I will continue  to let  him take care of my hair.  Weight/Fitness Goals Current Weight: 185 (22 days post c-section) Goal Weight: 150 Current Dress Size: probably a 16 Goal Size: 8 or 10 How you will achieve goal: I'm working out at my gym, eating clean, and breastfeeding. My body needs physical activity to burn calories, so I will have to stay moving to be successful.


Welcome KaramelDiva1978 and congrats on the new baby. It's great to have a trusted stylist.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

I planned all my meals and pre logged them on my caloriecount app. I'm at 1566 for the day and that includes tuna and a green salad with fruit that I will eat later. I'm really not that hungry... I ate a grilled chicken caesar salad around 4. Who knows I may just call it a night and delete that last meal from my log.


----------



## ronie (Feb 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I planned all my meals and pre logged them on my caloriecount app. I'm at 1566 for the day and that includes tuna and a green salad with fruit that I will eat later. I'm really not that hungry... I ate a grilled chicken caesar salad around 4. Who knows I may just call it a night and delete that last meal from my log.


That s awesome. I was very successful when I used the calorieapp a few years ago. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

I did an interactive total body workout on my tv (Uverse). Then I vacuumed the house and burned a few more calories. Today was a good day


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

ronie said:


> That s awesome. I was very successful when I used the calorieapp a few years ago. Thanks for the reminder.



I stopped a while back, because it can be really time consuming searching and logging every single thing you eat  I need this app to keep me in check though. I was easily eating 3000 calories a day before I started tracking. It's no wonder I haven't been able to lose weight. Luckily I'm active otherwise I would've gained a whole lot


----------



## naptime (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm so mad  I've been working out so hard and eating very lightly for a long time and my weight just doesn't seem to budge. I was never like this before, I always stayed at about a size 4 or 6. I'm working out way harder now and eating way less and I've never weighed this much . I don't know what to do but more of the same


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

naptime said:


> I'm so mad  I've been working out so hard and eating very lightly for a long time and my weight just doesn't seem to budge. I was never like this before, I always stayed at about a size 4 or 6. I'm working out way harder now and eating way less and I've never weighed this much . I don't know what to do but more of the same



How long have you been doing this routine? Maybe you hit a plateau... Do you allow yourself a cheat meal every now and then? Are you drinking any alcohol? Logging your food/calories? Eating too little is just as bad as overeating. It's hard to figure out how much to eat and how much to exercise... I'm still trying to figure it out myself.

My starting weight was 165 I think and I'm 168 today (Tom). I'm not discouraged though. I know I will drop at least 5lbs once my hormones get back to normal.


----------



## naptime (Feb 6, 2015)

I hate logging food  I know I should. I have a cheat meal every couple of weeks...and I do have a glass of wine every now and then . But I make all my meals from scratch, no fast food, no soda, no cookies or cakes! I work out really really hard! I don't need to be skinny anymore, but this isn't reasonable


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

^^^I worked my butt off for a year and my weight stayed the same. This year it hss crept up a few lbs despite my best efforts. I think tying my tubes last year at age 30 wasn't such a great idea. All I can do now is keep at it. I want to get down to 130, but at this point I would be happy at 145


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 6, 2015)

Prettymetty: 
You are on it! I need to get like you!
I'm getting ready to head to bed. 
I wasn't hungry, and I resisted some homemade Chipotle rice bowls my friend made (one of my favorite foods!). I am looking forward to having mine for breakfast.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^I worked my butt off for a year and my weight stayed the same. This year it hss crept up a few lbs despite my best efforts. I think tying my tubes last year at age 30 wasn't such a great idea. All I can do now is keep at it. I want to get down to 130, but at this point I would be happy at 145


  you can do it! I've had 3 c-sections, tied my tubes, and I'm several years older than you, plus I got a 22 month old running around here! Lol just keep going! I went hardcore with eating salads (loaded with veggies) i ate broiled, or sautéed chicken, and fish, I only had water and protein drinks. If I wanted a snack, I ate those weight watcher snacks. I would have peanut butter on whole wheat bread, and ate oatmeal, turkey bacon, almond milk for breakfast. I ate on saucer plates instead of dinner plates. I did cardio intervals as well as resistance intervals at home. I never step foot in a gym. I would work out earlier in the morning before the kids got up. I lost 30 pounds. I have managed to keep the baby weight off I gained and I am back to the size I was when I was 22! I still eat this way, but I have my binges at times and I need to get back to the water a little better. I was in this challenge last year and it helped me to lose and maintain! It can be done! Getting into a certain type of dress was my motivation. I know it's vain, but I hated how I looked in my clothes. I wanted to wear a fitted dress and not look stank in it and like I had no business wearing it!


----------



## Kalia1 (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> you can do it! I've had 3 c-sections, tied my tubes, and I'm several years older than you, plus I got a 22 month old running around here! Lol just keep going! I went hardcore with eating salads (loaded with veggies) i ate broiled, or sautéed chicken, and fish, I only had water and protein drinks. If I wanted a snack, I ate those weight watcher snacks. I would have peanut butter on whole wheat bread, and ate oatmeal, turkey bacon, almond milk for breakfast. I ate on saucer plates instead of dinner plates. I did cardio intervals as well as resistance intervals at home. I never step foot in a gym. I would work out earlier in the morning before the kids got up. I lost 30 pounds. I have managed to keep the baby weight off I gained and I am back to the size I was when I was 22! I still eat this way, but I have my binges at times and I need to get back to the water a little better. I was in this challenge last year and it helped me to lose and maintain! It can be done! Getting into a certain type of dress was my motivation. I know it's vain, but I hated how I looked in my clothes. I wanted to wear a fitted dress and not look stank in it and like I had no business wearing it!



Thank you so much for sharing!!..Your testimony is sheer MOTIVATION!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78: why don't you stop playing and come up in this challenge?!?!?! We need you in here with these wisdom bombs you keep dropping hunty. I'm listing you as the resident sage.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 that is awesome! How long did it take you and did you get discouraged along the way? Every now and then when I'm not seeing results I feel like I might as well eat whatever and do nothing. Horrible idea I know, but this has been a long frustrating journey. I never had a weight problem until after the kids and sterilization 

I don't want to eat fried chicken and potatoes everyday, but I want to be able to eat pasta every now and then without blowing up like a blimp 

I am so thankful for this challenge. I know that I'm not alone in this. Last year I don't remember having such a supportive group. We can do it. Don't forget your positive affirmations today!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> shortdub78 that is awesome! How long did it take you and did you get discouraged along the way? Every now and then when I'm not seeing results I feel like I might as well eat whatever and do nothing. Horrible idea I know, but this has been a long frustrating journey. I never had a weight problem until after the kids and sterilization   I don't want to eat fried chicken and potatoes everyday, but I want to be able to eat pasta every now and then without blowing up like a blimp   I am so thankful for this challenge. I know that I'm not alone in this. Last year I don't remember having such a supportive group. We can do it. Don't forget your positive affirmations today!


  it took 3-4 months. I thought I was doing good at first, until I went into the fitting room. That mirror is the devil! I tried on so many things! Nothing was fitting me right! And I'm short as well! I would try on something that fit in the butt and stomach area, but it would be too long in the crotch area or leg area. And let's not talk about the tops and shirts! I wish I could get my pics off of my other phone to show you how big I had gotten. If I can get it off of my computer, I will post it. Oh since I got the spiralizer, I started using zucchini in place of pasta and quinoa instead of rice.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 7, 2015)

Breakfast/lunch: a few slices of pickled turnips, 4 veggie grape leaves and a smoothie with apple pineapple guava orange mango papaya peach banana strawberry honey.


----------



## naptime (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok...I am done whining, lol. I was back to working out today, did p90x ab ripper and legs and back. I've decided to do intermittent fasting as well.

I had to shop for some work clothes for the new job I just got. My pants are size 10, and I think I'll be fine when I'm a size 8, so that's only about 10 lbs or so til I reassess.

As for my hair, it seems happy being slow growing, lol. I read about the growth stimulating properties of rosemary, so I will try steeping some next wash day. I'm a regular tea rinser so I'm interested in seeing how this works.


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 8, 2015)

shortdub78 and anyone else that is doing it.

How did you find the time?  I'm having a hard time managing the household and working out. It feels like it's one thing or the other.  My house is a mess and my 8 month old isn't sleeping at night or napping during the day for that matter, so I am straight up exhausted.  I know that everyone says you have to take time for you, but when I don't stay on top of the household stuff it's too much stress for me the next day. And I feel like I am so tanked I don't have energy to invest in DD, she's four.  A little background, the hubs and I bought our home in April and our DS was born a couple of weeks later.  Because I was so pregnant when we were packing/moving, my husband did a lot of the "organizing", bless his heart. Lol!  So it's not just keeping the house clean,  and cooking meals.  It's unpacking and organizing on top of everything else.

It's after midnight, and I'm just sitting down. And I'm already up early in the morning and go to bed late.  It's strange, but the best thing for my weight loss is actually sleeping. I mean that goooooood sleep. 

I'm ranting...  Thank God for this forum.  I really mean it. Having the support of you ladies means so much.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 8, 2015)

Lmao shortdub78! That dressing room mirror truly is the devil. It just crushes my self esteem 

But in all seriousness, my last run in with the fitting room mirror was my motivation to drop this weight.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2015)

hareluvah said:


> shortdub78 and anyone else that is doing it.  How did you find the time?  I'm having a hard time managing the household and working out. It feels like it's one thing or the other.  My house is a mess and my 8 month old isn't sleeping at night or napping during the day for that matter, so I am straight up exhausted.  I know that everyone says you have to take time for you, but when I don't stay on top of the household stuff it's too much stress for me the next day. And I feel like I am so tanked I don't have energy to invest in DD, she's four.  A little background, the hubs and I bought our home in April and our DS was born a couple of weeks later.  Because I was so pregnant when we were packing/moving, my husband did a lot of the "organizing", bless his heart. Lol!  So it's not just keeping the house clean,  and cooking meals.  It's unpacking and organizing on top of everything else.  It's after midnight, and I'm just sitting down. And I'm already up early in the morning and don't go to bed at late.  It's strange, but the best thing for my weight loss is actually sleeping. I mean that goooooood sleep.  I'm ranting...  Thank God for this forum.  I really mean it. Having the support of you ladies means so much.


  I would get up at 5am when the kids are still sleep. And everything you are going through, I went through as well. I'm not a clean freak, but I don't function well in clutter. It's kind of hard to clean up during the day, so I clean up at night, or early in the morning. 

When I was with ex dh, I stayed at home with the kids, so once I got them settled at night, I would clean for an hour. Now my SO works far away, so he doesn't come back until the weekend. On the days I'm home, i have my little one with me during the day. I just pick up here and there. I also try to get some cleaning, or self care done when he is napping. Sometimes, I take a nap with him. 

My kids are little tornados, so I have no choice but to stay on top of things. When I was married, I used to fight my husband all of the time about wanting him to help out more. I started to get extremely resentful towards him. But now, I have no choice, but to just get it done. There is nobody else to help! Lol so I just dig in.

 There are days when I'm superwoman, and there are days I'm like just don't burn the house down. Like this weekend, I decided to just take some time for me. I got to wash my hair in peace! I took a long shower! I exfoliated, I shaved, etc..!

 Lol it's 3:34am and I'm up having quiet time. I'm about to get started on laundry, and clean these bathrooms! I don't get much sleep. 5-6 hours at the most. Since you have a dh that is helpful, talk to him about setting some time up for you to take care of self! It could be a couple of days a week for an hour or two?

 I know my post is long, but I understand everything! I was bed written when I was pregnant with my daughter, but I still had a one year to care for. I still cleaned and maintained because I it needed to be done, and nobody else was gonna do it. I wanted to lose weight so bad after I had my second child, so I would wake up early, get my water, and do turbo jam! Other days, I would use my Dumbbells and use body weight. 

When I was single with no kids, I worked nights, so I would get home in the morning and work out before I went to bed. As far as eating, I didn't have a lavish menu. I came up with a menu that was pretty simple and I new that it would work for me. So I didn't have to figure out calories, etc... Since I was consistently eating the same things. I believe once you get into maintenance mode, you can start adding more foods into the mix slowly. This way you can see what is working for you.


----------



## Sugadoll (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm in. 
Will be watching and learning from y'all.
Found out that my total cholesterol is 348. This is way high. 
Current weight 235.
My regime is as follows; Protein shakes twice a day.
Small meal at dinner with S/O.
Braggs ACV with honey in my water.
I must say I am truly afraid of the numbers I have related to my cholesterol.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 8, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> you can do it! I've had 3 c-sections, tied my tubes, and I'm several years older than you, plus I got a 22 month old running around here! Lol just keep going! I went hardcore with eating salads (loaded with veggies) i ate broiled, or sautéed chicken, and fish, I only had water and protein drinks. If I wanted a snack, I ate those weight watcher snacks. I would have peanut butter on whole wheat bread, and ate oatmeal, turkey bacon, almond milk for breakfast. I ate on saucer plates instead of dinner plates. I did cardio intervals as well as resistance intervals at home. I never step foot in a gym. I would work out earlier in the morning before the kids got up. I lost 30 pounds. I have managed to keep the baby weight off I gained and I am back to the size I was when I was 22! I still eat this way, but I have my binges at times and I need to get back to the water a little better. I was in this challenge last year and it helped me to lose and maintain! It can be done! Getting into a certain type of dress was my motivation. I know it's vain, but I hated how I looked in my clothes. I wanted to wear a fitted dress and not look stank in it and like I had no business wearing it!



Omg I needed to hear this! I just got my tubes tied with this baby, so I was going to lose it if this weight wants to hold in for dear life! This was also my first c-section and it was horrible compared to my vaginal deliveries. The recovery has been easy though. I got my first workout in last Thursday and it was great, tomorrow kicks off my first full week of going hard in the gym. I'd like to do two workouts a few days if possible because my gym has Zumba and that'll be fun.

Thank you shortdub78, I'm so ready now! I've already been eating a lot like what you've listed, but I need to drop my daily ice cream sandwich!! Sweets are my weakness!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 8, 2015)

One week down, ladies!


This thread has been awesome! So supportive and so much positive energy circulating, and I am inspired!
Welcome to anyone I haven't had a chance to personally welcome, and I am looking forward to this year!

*Question of the week:*
*What is one lesson you learned this week that you believe will help you in the weeks to come towards reclaiming your health?*

For me, I had to learn to stop trying to change/restrict the food I was eating, but change MY behavior. It's not the food's fault that I am fat - it is my overeating, overindulging, and mindless eating that is the problem, and I am getting this under control. I've only been following Weigh Down since Friday, and I already feel more empowered, in control, energetic, and less focused on food all.the.time!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 8, 2015)

I bought another cute gym outfit today. I got a white puma tank with blue and white gym tights. I'm going to do an interactive workout once the kids are in bed. 

My mother in law made pizza and it smells delicious. I have to remember to eat slowly and enjoy every bite so that I don't overeat. 

Oan my new scale is pretty, but very inaccurate.  Just to be sure I stepped on my expensive body fat scale and I was 4lbs lighter. My weight this morning was 162. Down 2bs from starting weight


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 8, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> *Question of the week:*
> *What is one lesson you learned this week that you believe will help you in the weeks to come towards reclaiming your health?*



I learned that it isn't always what you eat, but how much you eat that determines what you will look like. I met a man this week that just had the gastric sleeve. Before the surgery he had no self control. Now 5 months later he has lost 89lbs and has learned to eat in moderation. I was truly inspired and in a few months I will have my own success story.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 8, 2015)

Sugadoll said:


> I'm in.
> Will be watching and learning from y'all.
> Found out that my total cholesterol is 348. This is way high.
> Current weight 235.
> ...



What was your LDL do you remember? Before you stress yourself out just breathe and remember the LDL one is the one to really watch.

I will say when mine was creeping up I went started with red yeast and acv it is now normal and that did not take long at all.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 8, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> One week down, ladies!
> 
> 
> *Question of the week:*
> ...



Planning and then sticking to plan is everything. 

I am one of those people who hate to plan. This idea that I have to do what I have written down for me is an issue. Silly right but true. Anyway I tend to make plans that are either unrealistic or do not account for everything that needs to get done. In the end my plans frequently go awry.

This week I am going to take the time and write out a complete to do list for the week and then I am going to stick with it. As much as I hate to admit it because I hate getting up in the morning the truth is I exercise longer and harder when I do it first thing which means up at 5:30.

F--K my life!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats, Prettymetty! I can't wait for my "lady time" to end so I can weigh!!!

Ajna: Oy. 5:30 workouts sound scary! But I admire people who are able to do it. I tried it for a little while and I was so lazy with it, I may as well have been asleep.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2015)

My workout this morning consisted of arm curls, sauats, jumping rope and 30 minutes on the bike.


----------



## ronie (Feb 9, 2015)

I had a hectic weekend. Glad to see everyone still at it. I did lurke, but I resisted the temptation to procrastinate as I had tons of homework due this morning. It also was DD wash week which takes a whole day and half ( take cornrows down,wash, protein, dc, and recornrow... on a 4 year old, loll). Anyways I managed to do body works twice. My eating was horrible though. And it shows as my scale number today was 152.5 when last week was 152. I guess all the rice, pizza, and cookies I had this week did their work, lolll. 
But I will not be discouraged. Today is a new day. I will not get to my goal of 150 for valentines. So aiming for the end of February. I just want to be in the 140s already. This week I want to introduce more cardio. It's time I change things up a bit. 
This morning I had a mix of vegetables with turkey sausage. 16 oz of water so far.
My hair did not get washed as planned. I've instead been moisturizing and sealing and twisting for twist out.


----------



## ronie (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the words of encouragement and support shortdub78. Congrats on your success. We can definitely learn from your experience. 
Answer to question of the week:
A little cheating is ok, but cheating everyday will not get me to my goals. I had rice 3 times, pizza once, and bagels twice this week. That was too much carbs for me. I didn't loose anything this week. My scale number actually went up. And I weigh exactly the same way every week. I should have done a little more cardio to balance it out. My thing with cardio is that, even if done moderately, it makes me eat like a beast. So I prefer to decrease my calories and stick to strength training. Running around the house, and on my busy hospital unit at work is cardio enough for me, lollll.


----------



## ronie (Feb 9, 2015)

Prettymetty
I only have a a 4 year old, but I can so relate about finding time to self. Bother DH and I work 12 hour night shifts. Most mornings, he has to pick her up from granma s house to take her to school. Meanwhile I go to the gym. I'm of 4 nights a week. On those days, I struggle to find the time honestly. That's when I clean, cook, and do my own school work. I am enrolled in an online program, and it is very convenient as I can attend class wile lurking on LHCF, in pajamas, and cooking dinner, loll. At home I use Jillian michaels videos or just do my own routine with my 10 lbs dumbbells. Sometimes I just close my eyes on things. Thank god we are not clean freak. I do need to keep things clean and clutter free for DD, but I can't do everything all the time. I ask DH to make his own food some days, and I pay the babysitter extra at times to help me with laundry. Good luck girlie. I think you are doing amazing with everything you have on your plate. Your hubby and kids are lucky to have you.


----------



## naptime (Feb 9, 2015)

I did my P90X plyometrics tape today (super hard!), and since we're snowed in (again!) I had time to try my new rosemary rinse under my vanilla silk dc. I put on a collagen/ vitamin C facial mask while I was under the dryer. 

I plan to hide from hubby while he eats lunch so he doesn't feed me, lol, and dinner will be baked herbed turkey tenderloin with roasted red and yellow peppers. I may make that yummy mashed cauliflower again too.

I'm determined to be fab at 50!


----------



## cynd (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know why I'm having such a hard time getting into the groove this time around. I'm trying to mostly eat protein, vegies and fruit but I'm' having a heck of a time letting go of my starchy delights. I just started taking a tsp of ACV again this morning and hopefully it will work like it has in the past with my carb cravings. Still no progress on the exercise front but tomorrow is a new day (I pray).


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2015)

ronie Thanks girl. 

Are you watching your carbs? I have been lurking on the Atkins website and I would like to do the 40 plan. Today I may go over a bit, because I had a slice of pizza from Sam's while we were grocery shopping. I can avoid bread for the rest of the day, but I will still consume other kinds of carbs (fruit, veggies, etc.)


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2015)

cynd said:


> I don't know why I'm having such a hard time getting into the grove this time around.  I'm trying to mostly eat protein, vegies and fruit but I'm' having a heck of a time letting go of my starchy delights.  I just started taking a tsp of ACV again this morning and hopefully it will work like it has in the past with my carb cravings.  Still no progress on the exercise front but tomorrow is a new day (I pray).



Acv for carb cravings. I'm taking note... I need all the help I can get.


----------



## cynd (Feb 9, 2015)

Prettymetty

ACV helped me drop 15 lbs last year (although I gained them back). My doctor even said she thought it was due to the ACV.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 9, 2015)

I need to get back on this- I did 30 squats yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 10, 2015)

cynd: I am definitely trying out that ACV tip! I have a bottle of Bragg's in my room just taking up space!


----------



## cynd (Feb 10, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @cynd: I am definitely trying out that ACV tip! I have a bottle of Bragg's in my room just taking up space!


 
Bragg's is what I use davisbr88.  I usually add it to a few ounces of water but when I'm lazy I just drink a spoonful straight then chase it with whatever I'm drinking at the time.  Water is important because ACV is strong and can lead to erosion of tooth enamel over time.  I hope it works for you.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm going to set a mini goal to reach and maintain 145 by the end of February. And I will plan on doing 1 week of the Fast Metabolism Diet the first week of each month, so I will do my next round in March. That gives me enough time to prepare my meals for that week. 

This morning I was 147.? My diet is still a bit off but will start to straighten it out this week 

I got my 3 mile walk in last night and will start back on my parking deck walks today.


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 10, 2015)

*Question of the week:*
*What is one lesson you learned this week that you believe will help you in the weeks to come towards reclaiming your health?*

Making one mistake, whether that means over eating or skipping a workout does not mean I have to abandon ship. Just keep at it and don't let set backs set you ALLL the way back.  Basically do what you can.  Like I tell my DD "do your best and forget the rest" (that's from the kids show Paw Patrol) The body inspiration thread and just lurking on this thread really help to keep me focused and encouraged.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 10, 2015)

I lost weight last week and I finally realized why. Instead of working at my desk like I have for the past month, I worked in the lab. So I was a bit more active at work and more importantly I didn't snack at work. I had plateau'd at138-139 and now I'm 136-137. The mixed nuts with dried fruit was sabotaging me. I have to go back to bringing my own snacks. It's amazing the difference little things like that make.


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2015)

My hair is very happy today...nice and smooth. I'm going to keep doing the rosemary rinses, in addition to the tea and coffee rinses I already do.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 10, 2015)

This has been a pretty good day. I made some organic iced green tea earlier and it was soooo good. I ate a protein bar for breakfast, banana for a snack and a grilled chicken salad with salsa  and avocado for lunch. Im eating chicken and broccoli for dinner. 

I will do a lower body workout once the kids are in bed. My thighs have a nice shape, but I want to tighten and smooth everything.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2015)

I had plans to go to the gym this morning after work, but I just got disciplined by my director. I am so pissed and annoyed right now. Grateful to have a job with benefits, but it is aggravating to be a grown woman with a degree and getting reprimanded. It makes you feel so small. On the good side, I lost all my appetite. Going straight to bed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm still in bed. Dh took the kids to school so I could sleep in, but once they left I couldn't fall asleep 

I am excited about today's weigh in. I have been really disciplined (except for the sour watermelon candies I ate last night). I'm off today so at some point I will work out.


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 11, 2015)

I got up and worked out this morning. I got on the treadmill and did a walk/jog for 2.5 miles. My weight is up 2 lbs from last week. I know it's because I ate out all this weekend. It's been 7 months since I had my babies, my weight is close to where I was pre-pregnancy but dang it if everything doesn't just look so different. Especially my stomach. Sigh.


----------



## naptime (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm sitting under the dryer after I set my hair with those great hourglass rollers I got from smores. I did a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee and then a deep condition over a tea/coffee rinse. I start my new job tomorrow, so I want to look cute. It took me a really long time to get it!

I also spent a while digging my car out of the snow. I was super tired so only did about 40 minutes of P90X core synergistics. I just didn't have any more in me.

Hubby has a work related function tonight, so my dinner will be scrambled egg whites with onion, peppers and kale.

I need to see some results!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2015)

^^^I am due for an Emergencee treatment. I'm thinking about washing my hair soon. I usually keep my hair blown out for a month, but I'm only 2weeks in and a hot mess. I need a cheap wig to wear until I get my hair done again.


----------



## naptime (Feb 11, 2015)

I am trying to find some cute bun or updo hair pieces for when my hair just won't cooperate. Because, really, that's just a reality, lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2015)

Amazon has a lot of cute phony buns and updos. They even have those cute wrap around ponies. I want one, but I'm afraid the color/texture won't match


----------



## naptime (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmm...I'm gonna hafta check that out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2015)

I did a bellydance workout tonight and it was intense. I almost gave up...

 I had a protein bar and coffee for breakfast, a grilled chicken sandwich for lunch and a spring mix salad for dinner with brisket,  chicken, cucumbers and tomatoes.  It was the bomb.com. My mom is trying to lose 20 lbs so I made her a salad too. I feel so in control of my body and my appetite


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

When it comes to losing weight  what is your biggest obstacle?

For me it is my impatience. I am easily discouraged if I don't see the results I want when I want. Then I start thinking "I might as well eat whatever..." This time I won't stop trying.


----------



## naptime (Feb 12, 2015)

When it comes to losing weight what is your biggest obstacle?

I think it's these darn hormones! I've lived all these years and not had to fight so hard with my weight... sigh. Hubby is also no help. He will scoop up a chip with some dip and put it right into my mouth, lol. I'm holding strong though!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

naptime said:


> When it comes to losing weight what is your biggest obstacle?
> 
> I think it's these darn hormones! I've lived all these years and not had to fight so hard with my weight... sigh. Hubby is also no help. He will scoop up a chip with some dip and put it right into my mouth, lol. I'm holding strong though!!



Lmao! My dh aint no help either. He made me a mini chocolate sundae earlier. And he has lost 20ish lbs!! It isn't fair


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

Was wash day last night. Noticing improvements a little bit at a time. My ends are getting better and so is my crown. 

Picked up some veggie chips for a healthy snack. I need to grocery shop and cook some healthy meals for the weekend so I can start next week off right. 

But I am maintaining and weighed in at 147 this morning. Hoping to get to 145 by next weekend to fit into this dress. 

I will do a 3 mile walk tonight, rest tomorrow and do my 4 mile walk on Saturday during training. Maybe tomorrow night I will do some strength training and some yoga. Yeah, that's a good idea.


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 12, 2015)

Prettymetty
I think not enough info is out there about hormones and weight. I know most of my weight gain has been hormone related and I've had a lot of difficulty getting it off.  But somehow my body seems to have normalized after having DS (as opposed to being pregnant withDD).  You have made me very wary of getting my tubes tied :/ 

I know there is a separate mini callanteics challenge going on, but do any of you ladies incorporate that into your workout?  I love Turbo Fire, Zumba  but also want to incorporate some callanetics.  The problem is, all the info I can find says to do it 3x a week and rest in your off days.  Is it possible to do things like Zumba and or HIIT's on the off days? Or on the same days?  I am actually currently injured and had to pull out of the Beachboy Challenge but am trying to formulate my routine so that as soon as I'm cleared I will know what to get into...


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

^^^You can do zumba on your rest days. Rest days are really for strength training (muscles grow when they rest). You can do as much cardio as you want.


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 12, 2015)

Oops, I forgot to include strength training. That is actually one of the few things I can do right now. So I would not be able to do strength training on a rest day???


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

hareluvah no. On rest days you can do yoga, Pilates or cardio. You have to take a rest day after doing weights. The max is 3x a week for weights.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

I haven't had much of an appetite today and that is weird. I had a glass of tomato juice for lunch and I just forced myself to eat a tuna sandwich. I didn't have my morning coffee either... 

I bet if I work out tonight my appetite will return with a vengeance  Cardio makes me hungry


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey, ladies!
I've been ghost! This week was RIDAMNDICULOUS!
I did binge once this week, but I am back on track.
My hair is really thriving with the water only method I started a little over 2 weeks ago, and I am just in love with how soft it is. I am in awe of my truly natural texture and how it pretty much does everything I've wanted it to do without being smothered under all the gel and oil, etc etc.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2015)

I went ahead and got a wig so that I can focus on working out. I'm going to wear celie/plaits underneath and shampoo once a week. I think my hair grows best when my scalp is clean.


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> hareluvah no. On rest days you can do yoga, Pilates or cardio. You have to take a rest day after doing weights. The max is 3x a week for weights.



Prettymetty
I'm sorry I think my previous posts were confusing.  I just intended for the hormones portion of my post to be directed toward you.  The latter portion was directed toward anyone that does callanetics as their main form of exercise. 

Here is the list of things I hoped to incorporate into my workout once my orthopaedic surgeon clears me.
Turbo Fire - HIITS - anaerobic
Turbo Fire - Fire (Cardio) - mostly aerobic with some anaerobic
PiYo (Pilates and yoga fusion) - can be anaerobic or aerobic
Heavy Lifting, low rep- anaerobic
Lighter lifting, high rep - can be anaerobic or aerobic
Callanetics - anaerobic
Zumba - aerobic


I'm a bit frustrated right now because most likely there are posts and or threads that already exist that answer my question, however as well all know our search button is MIA.

However, this is a great link that I found that really explains the different types of cardio and how they can be aerobic, anaerobic or both.

https://experiencelife.com/article/steady-state-cardio-vs-high-intensity-interval-training/

In a nutshell, I need to pick and choose what to do then switch it up when my body stops changing, then switch it up again...  I wanted to be able to incorporate all of these workouts somehow throughout the week but I don't think that is wise.  I will end up with minimal results and be frustrated.  Sorry my previous posts were confusing.  Hopefully the link I attached can help someone else out.

I also need to find some steady old school cardio options that don't make me want to :wall bash:

To everyone that is a part of this challenge.  We can do it ladies!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2015)

^^^No worries. I'm still trying to develop a fitness regimen so right now I just do whatever. No rules or anything  I really would benefit from a personal trainer, but they are so expensive.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I went ahead and got a wig so that I can focus on working out. I'm going to wear celie/plaits underneath and shampoo once a week. I think my hair grows best when my scalp is clean.



Very cute!


----------



## Ajna (Feb 14, 2015)

I cheated an ate a hot dog with a soda I feel like crap!
Let this be a life lesson to everyone hot dogs are bad no matter how food them smell lol.


My hair has been in mini twists and I loved it. But I think I am going to try the MHM method for the next week.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 14, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Hey, ladies! I've been ghost! This week was RIDAMNDICULOUS! I did binge once this week, but I am back on track. My hair is really thriving with the water only method I started a little over 2 weeks ago, and I am just in love with how soft it is. I am in awe of my truly natural texture and how it pretty much does everything I've wanted it to do without being smothered under all the gel and oil, etc etc.



I started a water only regimen Wednesday. I was so tempted to add some oil, gel or edge control to my bun today but I resisted. It didn't look too bad. I just rinsed my hair again and put it in 5 twists. I'm going to try to stick with it until the end of March at least. Hopefully I make it. I don't know if it's my imagination but my head feels lighter lol. I need to take a picture so I can monitor the growth. That's where I always slack.  I'll probably do that tomorrow after I get off of work. I'm not even going to comment on my exercise/eating


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 14, 2015)

davisbr88
How long will you be using water only? I'm glad your hair is responding well to it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 14, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I cheated an ate a hot dog with a soda I feel like crap!
> Let this be a life lesson to everyone hot dogs are bad no matter how food them smell lol.
> 
> 
> My hair has been in mini twists and I loved it. But I think I am going to try the MHM method for the next week.



I understand how you feel. I ate 1/2 of a personal cheese pizza from Pizza Hut, because my baby wasn't hungry and I can't let pizza go to waste  I decided go just skip dinner since I ate that. Now I'm super hungry  This has been a rough day. I need to go to bed so that I don't eat anything else.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 14, 2015)

I was 160 this morning.  I don't want to get too excited, but I am almost in the 150s. When I get to 155 I can celebrate. I haven't been under 157 since before I had my son.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2015)

Way to go!!! Prettymetty


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 14, 2015)

I've been MIA this past week. I've been a bad girl   We went out to eat for my DS#2 birthday last week and we ate out yesterday as well. 

So hubby and I decided to detox this weekend and we're going to spend today grocery shopping for fruits/veggies and lean meats. Tomorrow we will chop/cut/cook and prepare meals for the week.

I'm drinking a green smoothie now for lunch.  It contains spinach, celery, cucumber, carrots, lime, apple, peaches, chia seeds, and FIt protein powder. It's so good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 14, 2015)

I would love to join this challenge. I have lost over 60 pounds since I begin my healthy journey (over a period of 5 years) but am striving to lose more. I am in a weightloss/fitness challenge at my gym so I am motivated. I already 5 days a week but have kicked it up a notch to include interval training and additional weights.

Hair Goals
Current Length: NL
2015 Goal Length: SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: Very coily, I don't type
How you will achieve goal: Moisturizing with water based refresher and sealing/styling with butters.

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 184
Goal Weight: 160
Current Dress Size: 12-14
Goal Size: 10
How you will achieve your goal: 3 days of weights, 5 days of cardiovascular to include gym classes,  running, and interval training. Will also limit my sugar and fruit intake. My last 15 pound weightloss I ate no fruit, just focused on veggies.
Doing this routine for the past 2 weeks, I've lost 9 pounds and 1.3% bodyfat.
My ultimate goal is to decrease my bodyfat.


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I was 160 this morning.  I don't want to get too excited, but I am almost in the 150s. When I get to 155 I can celebrate. I haven't been under 157 since before I had my son.



That is seriously awesome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## naptime (Feb 15, 2015)

Did P90X yoga today, an hour and a half is a long time! I skipped a couple of days so I could get used to my new work schedule. I'm back at it though...can't let myself lose progress!

On the hair front...my henna is prepped and in the freezer. Tomorrow is henna and dc day after my workout.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have had good days the end of this week. My daughter and I went to Zumba on Wednesday and it was a blast. It was high paced and I'm sure a high calorie burning. I was nervous that I may have some soreness in my abdomen but all seemed fine. I went to Group Power on Thursday and some 2.5 and 5 lbs weights kicked my butt in lunges and upper body I felt so outta shape. Friday I rested and yesterday I walked 2 miles.

 I've been oiling and wrapping my hair since I got a fresh relaxer last weekend. It really helps with the workouts. I throw on dh's baseball cap on my scarf. I'll be back at my stylist next week for a shampoo and deep condition. I think taking my prenatal vitamin is helping and I added iron this week too, but not daily. I don't want to deal with constipation.

My MIL noticed my baby belly going down and it felt so good for someone to see NY efforts. Hubby said I looked smaller this morning. I'm really motivated to keep it moving forward!! Let's go ladies!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 15, 2015)

***double post*** I'm sorry!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 15, 2015)

I feel like cowashing, but I will wait a few more days. I just washed my hair Friday. I just love the feel of freshly conditioned hair. 

My managers had a ton of candy today and they ordered pizza. I ate a grilled chicken salad. I have to be strong when faced with temptation. My dedication will pay off in a few weeks


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 15, 2015)

naptime said:


> Did P90X yoga today, an hour and a half is a long time! I skipped a couple of days so I could get used to my new work schedule. I'm back at it though...can't let myself lose progress!  On the hair front...my henna is prepped and in the freezer. Tomorrow is henna and dc day after my workout.



I really like the P90X yoga I just wish it wasn't quite so long. The one from X2 is perfect 60 minutes.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Grazing BSL
2015 Goal Length: Grazing MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed
Hair type: Uh, not sure. 4a/4b if I had to guess
How you will achieve goal: Continuing with my current regimen

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 171
Goal Weight: 125
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 4
How you will achieve goal: Diet and exercise basically. I'm counting my calories again and I plan on going to the gym 5x a week. I recently started doing some High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT) workouts and it is KILLING me (only 3x a week though). Pretty confident combining that and my calorie counting, I should be able to lose this extra weight 

This is my mini goal, 5 weeks from now: 159


----------



## naptime (Feb 15, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I really like the P90X yoga I just wish it wasn't quite so long. The one from X2 is perfect 60 minutes.



I really want to get that one. Sometimes longer isn't better.


----------



## k_enitan (Feb 16, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: TWA
2015 Goal Length: Collarbone Length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4c
How you will achieve goal: Hiding my with crotchet and wigs, deep conditioning heavily when hair is free and using my homemade sulfur oil.
I am in Ladies!!!

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 154
Goal Weight: 132
Current Dress Size: 8-10
Goal Size: 6
How you will achieve goal: cardio 5-6 days a week for the next 3 weeks, then double up(morning and evening workouts) mixing up cardio, strength training and flexibility exercises.

My mini goals are:

May 8: 142 (Birthday)
August: 136
November: 132
December: 26-27 inch waist


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 16, 2015)

naptime said:


> I really want to get that one. Sometimes longer isn't better.



I wasn't really a fan of X2 I only did it one time, but the yoga is really good.


----------



## naptime (Feb 16, 2015)

^^Hmm...I wonder if there's a way to only get the yoga DVD.

So, today hubby and I shoveled out our cars from 2 feet of snow, then went for a hike in 12 degree weather. I consider that my workout for the day, lol.

I've got henna on my hair, and I also put a mask on to make amends to my face for being out in the crazy cold!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 16, 2015)

I feel like crap today so I am not working out. I barely have an appetite. As soon as I put the kids in bed I'm passing out.

I was supposed go cowash my hair tonight, but I'm so tired  I will be back on my hair and body game tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2015)

Finally made it to PT for my leg. This damn sciatica is killing me and hoping to find some relief. Hopefully I can start working out the way I want to soon.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 17, 2015)

Woohoo!! I weighed this morning and I'm 159.6!!
It seems like I've been stuck in the 160's for the past year.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 17, 2015)

So yesterday I did shoulders, then ran 3.25 miles on the treadmill.

Today I am taking a Core class at the gym and doing 35 minutes of interval running on the treadmill. I've gotta squeeze in some ab work.


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2015)

.......................


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Woohoo!! I weighed this morning and I'm 159.6!! It seems like I've been stuck in the 160's for the past year.


Congratulations xu93texas
Girl I know the feeling of breaking those big numbers. I can't wait to see 149.9, lolll. I have been in the 150s way too long.


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2015)

....................


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 17, 2015)

Is this rhread still accepting new participants? If so I would love to join.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 17, 2015)

ronie said:


> Congratulations xu93texas Girl I know the feeling of breaking those big numbers. I can't wait to see 149.9, lolll. I have been in the 150s way too long.



I know right! 
You look great!


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera said:


> Is this rhread still accepting new participants? If so I would love to join.


Please join us AlexandriaKiera


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 17, 2015)

Well I started in January on my weight loss journey. My starting weight was originally 147.8 lbs and a size 6. I'm 5 ft 2 inches.

Cw. 142.4 lbs (feb 16)
Size: 6
Thighs: 24inches, waist: 27 inches, hips: 39.5 inches
Goal weight: 108
Size: 0-2
Thighs: 18inches, waist: 25 inches, hips: 33 inches 

I desire the look of Kerry Washington, with the addition of boobs lol
Or any thin black woman with a large chest.
I have pics to track my progress but I don't feel comfortable posting them yet 
Maybe once I lose more weight 
My goal is to obtain a thigh gap.

First goal: 130lbs by March 17th
Second goal: 122lbs by April 17th
Third goal: 115lbs by May 17th
Fourth goal: 108 by June 17th


Hair:
Type: low porosity, low to medium density, predominately 3c with 3b patches near my ears, and 4a near my crown 

Current length: full BSL (11-13 inches)
Goal by December: grazing waist length: 18inches (longest layers)


How I plan to achieve my goals:
Body: following a ketogenic diet for 3 months then a pescetarian one until I reach my goal.
Consuming 20 carbs or less per day and working my way to working out 5 times per week.

Hair: no heat until I reach mbl, then I straighten to length check. Then no heat until December. 

Protective styling 5 days per week.
DC once per week, protein treatment twice per month.

Moisturize with beemine be Lucious in island mango, s curl
Deep condition with pura body naturals chocolate hair smoothie 
Co wash with organix coconut twice per week.
Seal with whipped shea butter/grapeseed oil mixture and oyin berries pomade on ends


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 17, 2015)

Starting pictures
Ahh this is so embarrassing but it'll keep me motivated.
This was taken today, please excuse the dirty mirror, I'm in a dorm room and I need to make a Walmart run lol I'm out of windex. 

I'll post pics of my hair when I take down my protective style.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's a side view


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 17, 2015)

KinksAndInk: stay strong! I was not cool with the puffy buns at first, so I kept it in twists under a beanie for about two weeks. Now that my roots are covered in sebum, they are smooth and shiny and lay decently flat (not like edge control of course!), so I have been wearing a bun for the past week or so. I just did an ACV rinse today and my hair feels AMAZING! I needed it after the hard water from the hotel at the conference I attended over the last several days (why I've been MIA!).

hareluvah: indefinitely is the plan!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi, everyone! I am back from a conference I attended for the past several days! I did NOT do well at all eating wise, and I am pretty sure I gained at least 5 lbs. I am back on it now, but I need to get it together!
I am updating the challenger list, so @ me if I accidentally leave you off and you need to be added! I have several posts to catch up on and I may make a few mistakes.
Thanks, everyone, for keeping the thread alive while I was away, and CONGRATS to those who have shared their losses!!!!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 17, 2015)

So I worked out 45 min today (cardio) and I burned 350 caloriess. I consumed 50oz of water so far and I've eaten around 450 calories today so far. My carb intake is around 8 carbs so far. 

Day 1 is going well.


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2015)

80 oz of water so far
Smoothie this morning:
Banana, pineapple, blueberries, kale, non fat Greek yogurt, almond milk, cinnamon, flax seed. 
No work out today. I had a zone bar (200 cal) for lunch. 
Dinner in a few minutes is cucumber, carrots, broccoli, tomatoes, onions, celery, and tilapia filet. All sautéed together in 1 table spoon of olive oil and spices.


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2015)

As for my hair, it's been moisturized, sealed, and jumbo twisted since Sunday Saturday. I am out of work this week so I live in my satin lines beanie or my satin bonnet. I might m & s again if needed tomorrow.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 17, 2015)

I did a 30 minute core class and 30 minute walk/run intervals. The HIIT training (intervals) is working wonders for burning fat.

Hair wise I have been really lazy. DCing now but I've been wearing a puff. I was really worried about tangles but detangling wasn't too bad at all. Going to flat twist it in about 5 large flat twists and let it "fro" out for the rest of the week.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 18, 2015)

For dinner I had 1 baked chicken breast with a tablespoon of vodka sauce and cheese. 


I had around 900 cal today.. Maybe 1000...


----------



## ronie (Feb 18, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera said:


> For dinner I had 1 baked chicken breast with a tablespoon of vodka sauce and cheese.   I had around 900 cal today.. Maybe 1000...


   Trying to keep my cal intake between 1000 and 1200. I find that to be my ideal amount for weight loss. I am very short (barely 5f), so I can't follow that 1500 cal a day people usually suggest to me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

We are out of town so I haven't been eating low carb. We are going home this afternoon.  I'm afraid to step on the scale today


----------



## sxyleogrl (Feb 18, 2015)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Somewhere between neck and shoulder sooooo noulder or sheck
2015 Goal Length: full shoulder length if not a little longer
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type:Hmm  happy to be nappy but manageable...i can use a denman and not snatch my neck trying to make a pass
How you will achieve goal: I am bunning with a phony afro puff

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 248
Goal Weight: 140-150
Current Dress Size: 16/18
Goal Size: 8/10
How you will achieve goal: I need to write down what I ate i am terrible at that ..no soda/sugar (no candy  ) getting 8-10k steps a day, working out 3 times a week...need to use this YMCA membership!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

I haven't regained my motivation. I had hoped to hit 145 by this weekend but don't think it's in the cards. I'm not even willing to step on the scalp. I need to eat more veggies but I have been too lazy to cook. I'm going to do the best I can for the next two days until my weekend event.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I haven't regained my motivation. I had hoped to hit 145 by this weekend but don't think it's in the cards. I'm not even willing to step on the scalp. I need to eat more veggies but I have been too lazy to cook. I'm going to do the best I can for the next two days until my weekend event.


  you can do it! Girl just eat some salads and drink plain green tea and water! Lol no cooking involved! Get all the veggies you need! I load up on veggies when it comes to my salad! I will admit, when my veggies are cooked, I like them over cooked. I don't want no crispiness, or crunch! Lol I'm trying to do better, so I get more nutrients when I eat them raw.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> you can do it! Girl just eat some salads and drink plain green tea and water! Lol no cooking involved! Get all the veggies you need! I load up on veggies when it comes to my salad! I will admit, when my veggies are cooked, I like them over cooked. I don't want no crispiness, or crunch! Lol I'm trying to do better, so I get more nutrients when I eat them raw.



 You are right. I know I can. I just need to get off my butt. I have 0 excuses.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 18, 2015)

Well I weighed myself and today I am 140.2lbs. I am dressed to work out after class and I started off my day eating healthy. For dinner I am having vegetable soup that I prepared using a slow cooker last night. For breakfast I had a protein shake and I intend to have a salad for lunch. 

My goal for the week is to weigh 138.0 by Sunday.

Edit: I had vegetable beef soup for lunch and 1/2  bowl of a chicken salad with carrots, spinach and 2 tbs of honey mustard.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 18, 2015)

ronie said:


> Trying to keep my cal intake between 1000 and 1200. I find that to be my ideal amount for weight loss. I am very short (barely 5f), so I can't follow that 1500 cal a day people usually suggest to me.



I am also short, i am only 5 ft 2 in, and my body naturally only burns 1600 calories. So I try to consume around 1000-1200 calories when I'm trying to lose weight. If I consume less, oh well as long as I'm not hungry. 1500 calories will not work for us since our bodies are smaller, thus burning fewer calories unless you are incredibly active.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

If I eat less than 1500 calories I feel like I'm starving.  Kinda like right now... I'm only 5', but I am  pretty active. I wish I knew how many calories I burned daily so I could create a defecit and loose weight consistently.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 18, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> If I eat less than 1500 calories I feel like I'm starving.  Kinda like right now... I'm only 5', but I am  pretty active. I wish I knew how many calories I burned daily so I could create a defecit and loose weight consistently.



I found out by using a bodybugg. There's other devices out there that you can purchase. I believe that the Fitbit does something similar.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks. I will look into that


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks. I will look into that


  I have a fitbit charge (it's missing) and it showed how many calories I burned naturally.   I didn't exercise this day either. I have steps in my home. I was in the house.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

HA HA! I found my Fitbit in the dang toy box! Now I can't find the usb cord! Smh


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 19, 2015)

I had a moment of weakness last night and ate a snickers ice cream bar. 21 carbs, 250 cal. That brought my carb intake to 26-28, and cal intake to around 850. It's my TOM and I'm craving desserts. I guess that if I MUST cheat, I'll purchase low carb chocolate ice cream so that I can still remain in ketosis. 

I didn't work out yesterday so I deff plan on working out today.
I plan on eating soup all day today (just like yesterday) also a salad for lunch.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2015)

Alter Ego garlic conditioner is the business! I washed my hair and left AE on for about 15 minutes. My hair was soft, easy to detangle and I barely had any shedding. I've had this product for months, but this was my first time using it as a dc. I had been using it on my scalp only as a prepoo. 

I want to hit the gym tonight for an hour. I will start with weights. Then I will do my squat and jumprope intervals. I may do some jogging as well. I need to buy a couple more sports bras this weekend.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 19, 2015)

This morning I had 1 bite of banana bread, eggs and diet mt dew. 

150 cal.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Alter Ego garlic conditioner is the business! I washed my hair and left AE on for about 15 minutes. My hair was soft, easy to detangle and I barely had any shedding. I've had this product for months, but this was my first time using it as a dc. I had been using it on my scalp only as a prepoo.  I want to hit the gym tonight for an hour. I will start with weights. Then I will do my squat and jumprope intervals. I may do some jogging as well. I need to buy a couple more sports bras this weekend.



Squat jump rope intervals sounds intense. I may have to try that one day. But I suck at jump rope.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> Squat jump rope intervals sounds intense. I may have to try that one day. But I suck at jump rope.



It is very intense. I can only do it for a short period. I jump rope for a minute and then I do 10 squats.  I keep doing that until I can't anymore. Just thinking about it has me tired


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 19, 2015)

So I was lazy and didn't work out again today, BUT I was good diet wise. 
I've been protective styling all week and moisturizing daily with scurl no drip moisturizer. My hair is soft and incredibly moisturizered and I've done a great job with keeping my hands out of my hair. 

I'll make up for my lack of exercising this week during this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 20, 2015)

I trimmed my hair tonight. I took 1/2 inch off of each one of my braids. I want my hair to be thick from root to tip so I will be trimming every few months.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 20, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera: I am always amazed at people that can use those glycerin-based products in the winter. I always tried and it never worked out for me!
Prettymetty: I've been dusting/trimming like every couple days for the past few weeks. I need to STOP! I really want my ends to be better, too, but I'm pretty sure I am killing all my progress.

I did gain A LOT (almost 7 pounds!) during my conference *sad day*, but I was eating like a crazy person. I think since I was with a group of people and somewhere new, I felt like I had to eat with them when they ate (which was often) and I overate a lot since I tried a bunch of new things. Plus, I was freezing in Minnesota, and it just felt good to eat - I felt warmer (I have no idea why). I need to learn to say no when I am not hungry even if I am around others. Smh. Poor life choices all around.
I joined a DietBet game on Monday to lose 4% of my weight by March 16, and I am determined to beat that so I can get my money back . Plus I am really competitive so I think that will help.
Losing 4% is only a couple of pounds per week, and it's doable. I am thinking I need to take a slower approach to weight loss to make my expectations more realistic instead of going hard in the paint at the gym for a couple of weeks to drop like 10 and wearing myself out so that I never want to go again. 
I'm going to really start weighing weekly to make small changes (in terms of exercise and any changes in food choices) to make sure I hit my 2-3 pound goal every week. At that rate, I could be at goal by mid-September, and I am okay with that as long as I get there and can keep up the lifestyle.
I did decide to drop refined sugar completely during the week and have one gluten-free brownie on the weekends, so I will see what difference that makes in next week's weigh-in.
Baby steps for the lazy weight loser like myself. 
*whew* that was long!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> AlexandriaKiera: I am always amazed at people that can use those glycerin-based products in the winter. I always tried and it never worked out for me!
> Prettymetty: I've been dusting/trimming like every couple days for the past few weeks. I need to STOP! I really want my ends to be better, too, but I'm pretty sure I am killing all my progress.
> 
> I did gain A LOT (almost 7 pounds!) during my conference *sad day*, but I was eating like a crazy person. I think since I was with a group of people and somewhere new, I felt like I had to eat with them when they ate (which was often) and I overate a lot since I tried a bunch of new things. Plus, I was freezing in Minnesota, and it just felt good to eat - I felt warmer (I have no idea why). I need to learn to say no when I am not hungry even if I am around others. Smh. Poor life choices all around.
> ...



 Sounds like your changes will definitely help. I am a lazy weight loser as well. I don't go hard in the paint for nothing  You will reach your goal. Just keep it steady.

As far as your hair, put those scissors down. Put yourself on some type of schedule young lady.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 20, 2015)

This mornings weigh in results, 139.8 lbs. 
1.8 more pounds left until I meet my weekly goal. Time to hit the gym.

I'm officially out of the 140's.

And to the poster above, my hair is pretty indifferent in relation to glycerine during the winter. She seems to be doing well. To be fair I only use scurl to lightly mousturize my bun. 

I don't usually even pay attention to if my products contain glycerine or not. I rotate between beemine be luscious and Camille rose moisture milk usually.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 20, 2015)

faithVA: You are so right! I usually use the lunar chart, so I need to get back to that!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 20, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> faithVA: You are so right! I usually use the lunar chart, so I need to get back to that!



That's why I trimmed last night. I got an email from Anthony Morocco and it said the next lengthening days were Feb 19 and 20th. If it weren't for that email I would've waited for the next beneficial trim days in March or even June.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 20, 2015)

Once every 2-3 months is a good dusting schedule. It'll keep your hemline thick.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 20, 2015)

Today is going well so far (even though it's only 12:50):
B - Iced coffee with plain soy milk (no sugar/sweetener)
L - Spicy grilled chicken salad and pineapple cup

I'm going out to eat for a friend's birthday tonight, so I am determined to make good choices!

ETA: I had duck breast and brussels sprouts!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 20, 2015)

Here are my starting pics. 











I'll post better ones when I straighten my hair 3 months from now.
My hair is one inch past my bra strap but I measure my hair according to my back tattoo, that's why I moved my bra in the pic.


----------



## naptime (Feb 20, 2015)

It's been very difficult with my new job. I've been good about packing my lunch, but not so good about finding the time to work out. I did do two mornings this week, but next week I'll shoot for three, and then make sure I work out on the weekend. I need to work out at least five days a week.


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 21, 2015)

Weighed in at 141 this morning. I can't wait to finally get back to the 130s. I haven't been working out much, just running after my twins. I try to eat healthy though. Today I had a turkey bacon, egg and avocado sandwich.


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi ladies ,
I'm a bit late but I need some group motivation. 

Hair Goals 
*Current Length:* arm pit length when the back is stretched
*2015 Goal Length*: This is the difficult part. I'm planning on cutting it into a style (shaved sides and back) so my growing will just be what hasn't been shaved. Hoping by the end of the year when I stretch the front it comes to my collar bone (front is currently chin length)
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* natural
*Hair type:* 4b
*How you will achieve goal:* Inversion, drinking lots of water, weekly steams, combination of moisture and protein, henna once a month

Weight/Fitness Goals 
*Current Weight:* 151
*Goal Weight:* 140
*Current Dress Size:* Australian size 12 (when I checked out the conversion it's either US 8 or 10...when I was in the States last year I was able to fit into a few things that were size 6)
*Goal Size:* Aussie size 8 (US 4)
*How you will achieve goal:* I'm currently at the gym a LOT (the gym is at work, so it's pretty easy to get to) but my problem is what I eat. I have a huuuge sweet tooth . I'm hoping to cut out most of the sweets that's currently sabotaging me and concentrating more on eating whole, nutritious meals with lots of vegetables.

About to head out, but when I return I'll post my starting pics


----------



## naptime (Feb 21, 2015)

I was good today and got my workout in even though I didn't feel like it. I did the P90X core synergistics. I also did a rosemary rinse under a dc for my hair. I think I might go all in a do a facial mask before I rinse out this dc. Fabulous or bust!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 21, 2015)

Today's weigh in, 138.6 lbs. my goal weight for this week is 138.0


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome Honeytips! I definitely want to see that cut when you do it!

I was snowed in all morning, so all I had to eat was my gluten-free brownie (which I wanted to divide between today and tomorrow, but it was like Survivor up in here) and some bamboo tea.
It finally stopped snowing so I ventured out for dinner. Naturally the only options available that I could realistically get to in the snow were the campus Chick-fil-A and Pizza Hut. Whoever came before me cleared out all the healthier options, so I grabbed some nuggets and fries. I ate less than half of the nuggets and most of the fries. I also grabbed a pineapple cup and raw veggie cup, and I just finished eating the pineapples. 
In hindsight, I really could've done without the fries and just eaten the veggie cup instead. I'll admit that it being super cold made me want a hot meal, though, but I need to work on breaking that connection between food and feel goods.
Tomorrow I will finish off the nuggets and the veggie cup and pray that things will be cleared up enough to get a healthier hot meal for dinner.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 21, 2015)

naptime: go, girl! I love that you worked out even though you didn't want to, and it sounds like you're having a spa day to reward yourself! Love that!

ETA: AlexandriaKiera: your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 21, 2015)

davisbr88 Thanks very much for the wonderful welcome and I will definitely post pics of my new hair on Friday 

These are my starting pics. I noticed that my hair is a tad longer than chin length....so perhaps I should say starting is neck length?

Today I haven't done all that much - just a bit of weeding but I'm going to concentrate on what I put into my mouth (I will not even tell you how many slices of sweet bread I ate yesterday!!)


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry I have been MIA.  Feeling pretty discouraged.  Working out is a no no for me right now until I have my surgery on my hip (torn labrum) for fear that the tear will worsen.  So, any weight loss is going to be diet related and that is not my strength.  I love to eat and I love to cook.  But, if I want to see the scale move without my preferred exercise of choice then that is what I will have to do.  I am mad though   I feel ok about taking care of and growing my hair but I'm feeling bummed about not being able to do aggressive exercise!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 22, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> naptime: go, girl! I love that you worked out even though you didn't want to, and it sounds like you're having a spa day to reward yourself! Love that!
> 
> ETA: AlexandriaKiera: your hair is gorgeous!



aww thank you so much, that's my hair 5 days post wash day and after protective styling all week 

If only I could get past BSL!!! (I'm getting there though) lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, ladies!
Looking forward to my next weigh-in on Thursday. I am hoping I can get back to my pre-conference weight.

*QOTW: What is your favorite health-conscious meal?*


----------



## hareluvah (Feb 22, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera

Just wanted to say a big congrats to you for being so focused and determined.  I don't think I could have done that when I was in college.


----------



## ronie (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey ladies, my little one and DH have been battling a stomach virus this week. So I have been nursing and not much working out this week. My eating was very poor. Not that I consume a lot, but i ve been under eating due to the stress of my babies being sick. I weighed in at 150 today. Still can't seem to break into the 140s yet. My hair has been in twists for days now. I manage some crazy twistout on Friday night for our weekly date night ( he s never too sick for date night, loll), but I have not had the time to wash and treat my hair. I am happy to see you all again. Congrats to everyone for hanging on wether we lost or gained.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 22, 2015)

I have had a rough couple days. Stress/anxiety and lack of sleep has triggered some mini binges. I am off tomorrow so I will make time for a really good workout.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 23, 2015)

hareluvah said:


> AlexandriaKiera
> 
> Just wanted to say a big congrats to you for being so focused and determined.  I don't think I could have done that when I was in college.



Thanks so much! That means a lot!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 23, 2015)

Well ladies I met my goal for the week! I'm 138.0lbs!!

Next weeks goal is 134.0 by next Sunday.

So today I made a low carb lemon cheesecake and that is going to be my dessert for the week in order to keep me from going crazy and cheating on my diet. I also made low carb pancakes to eat for the next two days and I have low carb soup for lunch prepared.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 23, 2015)

ronie: welcome back! I pray that you don't catch that from your family - I had norovirus last winter and just about died. 
Prettymetty: I am sorry to hear that. We are here for you! :hug:
AlexandriaKiera: you better do it, girl!

I somehow went from a lost voice on Friday night to full-blown megatron sick last night, so I am down for the count today. I'm going to be drinking OJ and water and eating pineapples in between naps. I really don't tend to have much of an appetite when I'm sick. Maybe that's a silver lining for my weight loss journey? Ugh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Will try to walk on my treadmill today. PT is kicking my but...seems like my leg hurts more. Anyway will go back on my green smoothies soon. 

Hair wise I'm still twisted under my wigs. Just individual twists. I did apply leave in and BJCO afterwards. I also used NJoy pomade on my scalp.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 23, 2015)

Yall have been doing this for almost a month but I really need to join this challenge. I'm an avid lurker (I don't post like I once did) but I'd love to be more involved. I just shaved my head so any hair would be good right now lol as for my weight loss Im 156lbs and would love to be 130-135 but I'm lazy and I like to eat. I need the support system the hubby likes me like this and doesn't care if I lose it or not but I'm 5' 2" and this is not okay. I plan to eat healthier and to work out 3-4 times a week. I once liked insanity but my knees are bad, so I'm trying to find something that isn't as bad on them.
Hair Goals 
Current Length: BC---umm no hair
2015 Goal Length:  6 inches stretched 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Newly natural 
Hair type: 4 I have a and b a little 3c 
How you will achieve goal: 
Low maintenance. DC, protein...currently taking hairfinity may or may not continue 
Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 156
Goal Weight:  130
Current Dress Size:  9
Goal Size: 6
How you will achieve goal: healthier eating habits and 3-4 week cardio and light weights


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

I needed some retail therapy so I bought a pair of New Balance running shoes, some gym tights and Puma socks. It seems like every week my fitness wardrobe is growing. I can't wait to work out today


----------



## Ajna (Feb 23, 2015)

I did my weigh in this morning and while I am only down 2 lbs from last week (150.6) I have lost a little more than an inch around my tummy and about 1/2 an inch on my thighs. I have not check the measurements in about three weeks so not sure when I lost that exactly.

Anyway I am rather please I have a routine and it is pretty simple.
I eat breakfast no more than 250 calories normally it is about 150 (egg white and two slices of bacon) with coffee no sugar then I have a snack about two hours later which is a piece of fruit (apple, pear, orange or banana). Lunch is my biggest meal no more than 500 calories and it is typically high protein so like fish or chicken breast and veggies with some kind of bean dish (last week it was 6 bean soup). Then another snack this one is 200 calories and normally a protein bar or shake and then dinner green veggies (like two or three cups of spinach or greens or green beans) and broiled meat (no more than 5 oz) then a night time treat which has recently been hot apple cider. 

Last week I added the belly water I doubt this makes you loose weight but it does keep me hydrated and using this I am about to get about 2L of water plus my herbal teas without sugar. In short at the top of every hour I drink 6 oz of water or herbal tea.

As for exercise I like splitting it up it is helpful so I do 15 minutes in the morning of high cardio (jump rope, jumping jacks, run the stairs) followed by 15 minutes of yoga then at night I do 30 minutes on the bowflex followed by 15 minutes of yoga or I go to the gym and use the treadmill for 30 minutes walking on the highest incline and lifting weights.

I am pretty excited I have been staying the same or loosing a little less than a pound a week since January. Overall I have lost  9 lbs but hopefully this two lb a week will continue 

As for my hair I have been doing the MHM method I kind of suck at the daily thing - it takes sooo much time but my curls are clumping together nicely.

It is all a process or so I tell myself.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 23, 2015)

TashaK said:


> Yall have been doing this for almost a month but I really need to join this challenge. I'm an avid lurker (I don't post like I once did) but I'd love to be more involved. I just shaved my head so any hair would be good right now lol as for my weight loss Im 156lbs and would love to be 130-135 but I'm lazy and I like to eat. I need the support system the hubby likes me like this and doesn't care if I lose it or not but I'm 5' 2" and this is not okay. I plan to eat healthier and to work out 3-4 times a week. I once liked insanity but my knees are bad, so I'm trying to find something that isn't as bad on them.
> Hair Goals
> Current Length: BC---umm no hair
> 2015 Goal Length:  6 inches stretched
> ...



Your hair is super cute sometimes I miss those days when it was sup short


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Haven't gotten around to exercising yet. PT really hurts and my leg hurts even more :-(  he said my leg is weak and has to gain it's strength back since I have put all my weight on my other leg since July of last year when it first started hurting. Anyway for breakfast I had oatmeal. Didn't get a chance to eat lunch. For dinner I baked pork chops and made rice but I'm eating mines with a salad instead of the rice. Also I didn't get a full pork chop only a piece of it.

Hair wise I didn't do anything but m&s my twists last night.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

That looks yummy HairPleezeGrow. 

I skipped lunch today, because I just wasn't hungry. Just now I ate a small salad with baby green mix, craisins, baby cucumbers and acv. 

I am on my third cup of hot tea. I think I will make some iced green tea to go with dinner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

To answer the QOTW: What is your favorite health-conscious meal?

My fave healthy meal is baked salmon with garlic veggies. Yum yum yum


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 23, 2015)

Today I had 1 low carb pancake with almond butter and low carb strawberry jelly; vegetable stir fry, and two small low carb lemon cheese cake squares. I also worked out for 70 minutes and burned 725 calories. I weighed in this morning at 137.4 lbs.

Oh and my favorite healthy meals are low carb burritos and low carb ice cream.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 23, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Your hair is super cute sometimes I miss those days when it was sup short




Thanks Ajna I'm still trying to get use to it but its so relieving to get up and go. No hair problems. Literally. Lol


OAN my favorite health conscious meal is chopped grilled chicken with a spinach salad w/ grapes, red onion, and feta cheese. Tossed in a light vinaigrette dressing.  I also really like Quinoa and Tilapia with lightly sauteed squash and zucchini which is what I'm having tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2015)

My favorite healthy meal would have to be baked talapia and spinach salad yummmm. Or my fruit and green veggie smoothies. Love those things


----------



## ronie (Feb 23, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera said:


> Today I had 1 low carb pancake with almond butter and low carb strawberry jelly; vegetable stir fry, and two small low carb lemon cheese cake squares. I also worked out for 70 minutes and burned 725 calories. I weighed in this morning at 137.4 lbs.  Oh and my favorite healthy meals are low carb burritos and low carb ice cream.


That is some awesome burn.


----------



## ronie (Feb 23, 2015)

Favorite healthy meal: steamed broccoli, onions and tomatoes with broiled fish.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 23, 2015)

TashaK said:


> Thanks Ajna I'm still trying to get use to it but its so relieving to get up and go. No hair problems. Literally. Lol
> 
> 
> OAN my favorite health conscious meal is chopped grilled chicken with a spinach salad w/ grapes, red onion, and feta cheese. Tossed in a light vinaigrette dressing.  I also really like Quinoa and Tilapia with lightly sauteed squash and zucchini which is what I'm having tonight.


That chicken salad sounds delicious.  I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## naptime (Feb 23, 2015)

Favorite healthy meal: baked chicken with mashed cauliflower, it's soo yummy!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 23, 2015)

ronie said:


> That is some awesome burn.



I used the elliptical


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 24, 2015)

It's so lovely reading all the posts and seeing how everyone is doing.

Between Sunday (when I first weighted myself) and Monday morning (which is my official weigh in day) I ended up putting on close to 2lbs  So I'm going to have to work extra hard to get that off then start anew. I think that I'm going to do my measurements on a weekly basis along with my weigh in day.

On Monday for exercise I did a pump class and my steps count was about 19,000. For Tuesday I've done HIIT and I'm planning on going back this afternoon for RPM.

Foodwise, yesterday was a bit bad. My main meals were healthy (breakfast a kale, mango and watermelon smoothie, lunch: sweet potato, beetroot, egg and avocado salad and dinner I had some pasta salad with grilled lamb). What made it bad was the snacking inbetween - few slices of banana bread, cookies and chocolate ice cream  Today is going a lot better foodwise but there's still ice cream at home to tempt me...hopefully I'm strong enough to resist it. 

Favourite healthy meal: grilled salmon with steamed veggies (cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, peas)


----------



## ronie (Feb 24, 2015)

I didn't know popcorn had so much calories. What was I thinking? It's corn; and I got the sweet and salty version. I had to completely skip dinner last night after I realized I blew 540 calories in a bag of popcorn. That was supposed to be a snack, Lolll. So i just had water until bedtime.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

I haven't updated, but I'm still around. I've been running more consistently and am down 3 lbs so far.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 24, 2015)

Our treadmill was delivered Saturday. Hubby assembled it and it's ready to go! I'm going to start an 8 week walking program on Sunday March 1.  

Since I'm off today, I'm doing meal prep for Wed-Friday workdays.  I'm making a casserole that I'll eat every day for lunch.  It has chicken, zucchini, chopped celery, onion, peppers, garlic, red potatoes, mushrooms, eggs and low fat cheese. I'll  be drinking smoothies for breakfast and dinner. Snacks will be grapes, oranges, nuts, and protein bar. 

I had 2 cups of bamboo and peppermint tea this morning and a smoothie for breakfast.  My smoothie had spinach, celery, cucumber, peaches, pineapple, apple, protein powder, and chia seeds.  

My next weigh in will be on Sunday.


----------



## ronie (Feb 24, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Our treadmill was delivered Saturday. Hubby assembled it and it's ready to go! I'm going to start an 8 week walking program on Sunday March 1.  Since I'm off today, I'm doing meal prep for Wed-Friday workdays.  I'm making a casserole that I'll eat every day for lunch.  It has chicken, zucchini, chopped celery, onion, peppers, garlic, red potatoes, mushrooms, eggs and low fat cheese. I'll  be drinking smoothies for breakfast and dinner. Snacks will be grapes, oranges, nuts, and protein bar.  I had 2 cups of bamboo and peppermint tea this morning and a smoothie for breakfast.  My smoothie had spinach, celery, cucumber, peaches, pineapple, apple, protein powder, and chia seeds.  My next weigh in will be on Sunday.


Your whole plan sounds fierce.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 24, 2015)

ronie, 
Thanks!  I finally realized that l need to keep it simple in order to reach my weight loss goal.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats on your losses, Ajna, AlexandriaKiera, and Nightingale! You all are doing so well!

ronie: I know exactly what you mean. I remember getting a salad when I was on a salad diet one day that I found out later was close to 1000 calories, and only like 300 of that was the dressing! I know now why it was so much, but at the time, I felt like I was being bamboozled. 

Thanks for sharing your health-conscious meals with me! They all sound really good.
I've been sick since Sunday and for whatever reason, my appetite was through the roof then and on Monday. Today I have none at all and I am struggling to get down my soup and Powerade. Have you ladies ever experienced this? I've never been insatiably hungry while sick before but I just couldn't get food down fast enough on Sunday and Monday. How I feel today is usually how I feel during most of my sicknesses.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay so I actually was able to do a mile on treadmill yesterday and today. I did 4-6% incline at 2mph. That's as fast as I can go for now. Anyway I weighed myself Sunday ay 233.8 and then weighed myself this morning as got 230. Not sure I believe the scale but anyway I ate oatmeal for breakfast. A cup of cereal and 1/2 cup of 2% milk for lunch with 1/4 cup of grapes as a snack. Still struggling with the water intake. Anyway we had leftover baked pork chops so I'll eat that with a salad for dinner. Ive also been taking hair, skin & nails vitamins, fatfighter and thermofit supplements since Sunday. Want to see if it helps so trying it out. I did get some defining gel for my thighs back and stomach. Again nothing permanent but trying it out. It's all from It Works. 

Hair wise I took my individual twists out bc i was going to cowash today but kind of like my fluffy twistout so will rock it today and tomorrow then back in protective style. Sorry tried to get good pics but ah well.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 24, 2015)

I have laughed today ronie and davisbr88 popcorn and salads! I know all too well how that feels. I went to the smoothie place once and got this amazing "health" smoothy my hubby asked me what was in it. I started naming the ingredients he stops and ask me did I decide to go in to muscle building because everything I named sounded like weight gainer...sure enough I looked it up and it had almost 1000 calories in it  luckily I was on my way to my thin sisters house I shared it with her and called it a meal.  I really liked that smoothie tho...( ._.)  


Anyhow, today I ate an english muffin, egg white, and turkey sausage sandwich for breakfast. 1 cup of blueberries for a snack 32oz water thus far and now I'm about to take a late lunch...A salad of some sort. I'm pressed with work today. I plan to do zumba via the xbox tonight. I prefer running(outside) but its cold and a treadmill isn't within my travel range. I don't trust ice and Dallas drivers. (Really its just too cold for my liking)


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh and davisbr88 I hope you get well soon. I generally don't eat anything when I'm sick unless someone is monitoring my food intake or its something that I can't resist which is probably something I shouldn't be eating anyway.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 24, 2015)

Get well soon davisbr88


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 24, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow: your twist out is so cute!
TashaK AlexandriaKiera: thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2015)

Dh is ordering pizza, but my calories are spent so I'm going to eat sliced cucumbers with acv and carrots. If I had know we were having pizza I would have eaten a light lunch.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Y'all...
why do I look like I'm 58 months pregnant?????
I am SO bloated. I've been drinking gallons of water and some Powerade and broth, but have barely used the bathroom at all. 
I'm guessing it's because I'm sick. I am SO uncomfortable. I'm going to be PISSED at this week's weigh-in if I'm not better and this doesn't go away.


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 24, 2015)

davisbr88 - Hope you feel better soon....sending you some hugs 

Going well today, did Pump and RPM and meals so far have been good: breakfast: strawberry protein shake and small skinny chai latte, lunch: creamed kale (thanks a million to the person who mentioned this in a previous comment because I've never heard of it before but found a recipe and it was delicious) and barbequed chicken. Not sure what I'll have for dinner...but I'm going to keep it as healthy as possible.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Y'all...
> why do I look like I'm 58 months pregnant?????
> I am SO bloated. I've been drinking gallons of water and some Powerade and broth, but have barely used the bathroom at all.
> I'm guessing it's because I'm sick. I am SO uncomfortable. I'm going to be PISSED at this week's weigh-in if I'm not better and this doesn't go away.



Awww (((hugs))) you should definitely be outputting most if what your drinking if not half since you're drinking so much fluids. Don't go too long with very little output. If you're still not putting out more go get seen for safe measures.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay so I got on the treadmill this morning and again tonight. Total of 2 miles for the day. I know it's not much to most but it's good enough for me right now until my leg is better. I also took my pills tonight as I'm supposed to take twice a day or some after every meal but I just take them twice a day.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey ladies,
I was on a roll and have fallen off since Thursday. My baby hasn't been sleeping well and I've been up with him and he wants to nurse half the night. Sunday at about 4 am I was so tempted to break out a bottle of sample formula and throw in the towel. I'm not getting anything done unless he's strapped to me, sleeping included. DH ordered a swing and it came in today. I was so happy to be able to get something to eat and clean my kitchen this evening. The gym has been the last thing on my mind. Baby and I took a 1 mile walk on Sunday but that's it. I hope I can get in a round of T25 and actually cook tomorrow. You ladies recipes sound so good, I need to try to do something in the kitchen.

Signed one worn down, tired momma.

Last week: Here's my current status


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Y'all... why do I look like I'm 58 months pregnant????? I am SO bloated. I've been drinking gallons of water and some Powerade and broth, but have barely used the bathroom at all. I'm guessing it's because I'm sick. I am SO uncomfortable. I'm going to be PISSED at this week's weigh-in if I'm not better and this doesn't go away.


davisbr88
Feel better Hun. 
Please keep an eye on your output. As hairpleezegrow noted, unless you are dehydrated from your sickness, you should be going pretty often with that amount of fluids. Don't count this week s weigh in; or skip it all together. Regardless, we gotta keep moving. Last week made 4 weeks since I ve been 152-154. I was so upset, but I just kept doing what I need to do until it broke to 150 on Sunday. Lots of bumps ahead of us. We need to keep pushing, but watch closely for your urine output. 
Today was really goo. I did a body works class and my eating was excellent. Next weigh in I need to be 149.5 at least. 
I have to update my mini goals
Birthday ( april 17th)- 145lbs. There s no way I will make it to 140 by then. 
June 1st 140lbs
July 23rd for my cousin s wedding 135 lbs
September 22nd for DH birthday 130lbs


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm doing okay thus far... healthier eating habits but portion control is out of line. I'm going to start calorie counting...Something has got to give. 

As for my hair...its growing... I mean for what its worth lol yall know its still little. I don't do anything excessive to it.  I co-washed after my workout last night, then lightly applied a  moisturizer and coconut oil. I sleep on satin pillowcases. Mornings I apply coconut oil and/or a light moisturizer. If I'm out I generally look like my avi.

Also, I forgot to share a starting pic...This is me today still at about 156... brace yourselves. I'm ashamed


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice and well wishes, ladies!
I went to the holistic doctor because I am tired of always being sick (I've had recurring sinus infections for as long as I can remember. I just had a sinus infection 3 weeks ago and another one the month before that), and I was diagnosed with leaky gut/candida overgrowth.
So my diet will change significantly, and I hope that means my healing will be significant as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

I had a really intense cardio dance workout and now I feel lightheaded. I probably shouldn't have drank that Rockstar energy 

My anniversary is in less than a month and I want to look good for our getaway. I have several new blouses and skirts that I haven't worn. I also have 3 new swimsuits and new heels. It's going down yall 

I'm trying to get to 150 by my anniversary 3/16.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

davisbr88 how tall are you? I have the feeling that you are a shortie like me (Because your goal weight is 115). I'm 5' and at 115 I am too thin. I have too much T and A to be that light


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I had a really intense cardio dance workout and now I feel lightheaded. I probably shouldn't have drank that Rockstar energy
> 
> My anniversary is in less than a month and I want to look good for our getaway. I have several new blouses and skirts that I haven't worn. I also have 3 new swimsuits and new heels. It's going down yall
> 
> I'm trying to get to 150 by my anniversary 3/16.



Yay! You can and will do this! Can't wait to see your transformation


----------



## missyrayne19 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been so horrible this past week and a half. I feel so weak. I had a week off of my job last week for vacation and ended up going to CA to visit a friend there. She's pregnant and needed some emotional support so I flew out to see her. Diet and exercise basically went out the darn window while I was there. She wanted to eat ALL the time and at places that didn't really offer healthy-ish options. I was eating heavy, heavy meals from morning to nighttime. She'd get upset if exercise or healthy eating was brought up (she's extremely unhappy with her weight too and was in the process of losing it but with her pregnancy, that's all down the gutter. She's basically given herself a free pass to eat whatever and however much she wants which, in turn, rubbed off on me when I was there, not gonna lie). 

I got back home a couple days ago but I'm finding it so so so hard to re-motivate myself again. I was doing really well before my vacation  On top of that, it doesn't help that we've been getting a crap ton of snow here, so roads are really bad to drive on. I haven't counted my calories today and I know I already went over. I keep telling myself I'll just make it up tomorrow but, let's be real, I'm making excuses. I just don't have the motivation like I did 2 weeks ago and I don't know how to get it back.

The only good thing about this is that I weighed myself the day I got back (was absolutely positive I'd gained at least 5 pounds ) and to my surprise, I only went from 170.0 to 170.8. I was relieved at that at least


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2015)

missyrayne19 said:


> I've been so horrible this past week and a half. I feel so weak. I had a week off of my job last week for vacation and ended up going to CA to visit a friend there. She's pregnant and needed some emotional support so I flew out to see her. Diet and exercise basically went out the darn window while I was there. She wanted to eat ALL the time and at places that didn't really offer healthy-ish options. I was eating heavy, heavy meals from morning to nighttime. She'd get upset if exercise or healthy eating was brought up (she's extremely unhappy with her weight too and was in the process of losing it but with her pregnancy, that's all down the gutter. She's basically given herself a free pass to eat whatever and however much she wants which, in turn, rubbed off on me when I was there, not gonna lie).  I got back home a couple days ago but I'm finding it so so so hard to re-motivate myself again. I was doing really well before my vacation  On top of that, it doesn't help that we've been getting a crap ton of snow here, so roads are really bad to drive on. I haven't counted my calories today and I know I already went over. I keep telling myself I'll just make it up tomorrow but, let's be real, I'm making excuses. I just don't have the motivation like I did 2 weeks ago and I don't know how to get it back.  The only good thing about this is that I weighed myself the day I got back (was absolutely positive I'd gained at least 5 pounds ) and to my surprise, I only went from 170.0 to 170.8. I was relieved at that at least


Yes get back on it. This was just a little bump on the road. It happens. We have to keep pushing. Good luck.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Feb 25, 2015)

^^^ thanks! Yes, today wasn't a great day but tomorrow is brand new. Start fresh. Again


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

I better go to bed soon, before I get hungry again


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm at work tonight. I forgot my well packed dinner and snacks at home. I slept all day (worked last night too) I had a  mango when I woke up. I was craving that loll. Then I made steamed veggies and fish, packed snacks and water all of which stayed home. So I just bought a grilled chicken Caesar salad from Wendy's. I used less than half a bag of the dressing. There are cookies at work, but I am not interested lolll. Hopefully I can keep it that way and just go straight to bed in the morning after work.


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2015)

I want to slowly introduce more cardio into my routine. I need to start melting that far away fast. Just praying that my appetite remains the same.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 26, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Congrats on your losses, Ajna, AlexandriaKiera, and Nightingale! You all are doing so well!
> 
> ronie: I know exactly what you mean. I remember getting a salad when I was on a salad diet one day that I found out later was close to 1000 calories, and only like 300 of that was the dressing! I know now why it was so much, but at the time, I felt like I was being bamboozled.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you have been sick ...that is the worst! To answer you question when I am sick I eat and I want crazy stuff like subs with extra meat and cheese and hot peppers  or a loaded baked potato then I drink hot tea by the gallon. I am not really a lipton fan but when I am sick oh pass the lemon and add the sugar ..crazy really because all I do is eat and sleep.

Feeling better now??


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 26, 2015)

Not a very good day for me. Did HIIT but ended up feeling really dizzy during and long after the class. Sitting here just feeling really tired and I can hardly put two thoughts together. Thinking that I need to up my iron intake - I'm aneamic and I admit that I haven't been taking my iron suppliments as I should. 

Hoping that I feel better tomorrow, but all I want to do right now is to get home and go straight to bed.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 26, 2015)

Well my scale has a low battery so I can't weigh myself, but today went pretty well for me. I ate allow carb Atkins pizza, soup, low carb yogurt, as well as 6 low carb cinnamon squares. I burned 200 cal in the gym (just a light work out).

The great thing is that my boyfriend is beginning to notice the changes in my body. I still have a looooong way to go (almost 30 lbs) but I'm as determined as ever. 

This thread is definitely helpful because I can't talk about weight loss in real life because my friends dismiss me saying that I'm already small (lies!), so posting is definitely helping to keep me motivated.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 26, 2015)

Someone previously mentioned a bodybugg and I completely forgot that I had one from when I was trying to lose weight in 2011  Well luckily its not outdated and I'm putting it in use.. Yaaay now I can obsess over meal plans and calorie deficits lol. 

Well starting next week. I'm actually about to try an 8 day weightloss plan recommended to me by my aunt. I've never been one to "cheat" per say but I have to meet my SO's super fit cousin (who is like his sister) and her rock climbing beau next month. She does yoga and has like 3b/c SL unstretched hair(***** lol)... Y'all I can't show up bald and round  so I'm going to get a jump start. 

Wish me luck. I literally can't eat anything except this less than appetizing restricted diet..If it works I'll post pics if not...lets just say we will act like this post doesn't exist.  Either way I'll get back to my regimen next week.

Also, I got rid of most of my natural hair products when I decided to relax (thats why I shaved my head) and now I'm becoming a product junkie even though I know I shouldn't... I can't help it. I need help.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 26, 2015)

Honeytips said:


> Not a very good day for me. Did HIIT but ended up feeling really dizzy during and long after the class. Sitting here just feeling really tired and I can hardly put two thoughts together. Thinking that I need to up my iron intake - I'm aneamic and I admit that I haven't been taking my iron suppliments as I should.
> 
> Hoping that I feel better tomorrow, but all I want to do right now is to get home and go straight to bed.



I have days like this. I'm in the thick of a project right now and I literally get like 4 hrs of sleep... You'll get back on track. I've suffered from anemia before so I know all to well what that feels like too. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 26, 2015)

I just realized that I didn't lost any weight in February. Ugh, summer is fast approaching. I got on the treadmill for 40 minutes using the incline.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2015)

My new runnung shoes are so comfy. And wearing them makes me want to be active. If it wasn't so cold today I would workout outdoors.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 26, 2015)

Today I had a omelette for breakfast and I plan on working out this afternoon. Surprisingly keto hasn't been that bad this time about. I'm going to push myself and stay on the diet for AT LEAST 2 months. I want to lose the bulk of my weight these first two months then convert to a lifestyle change in order to lose the rest. 

My bf noticed how healthy my hair has been looking, he said that my bun is looking fuller. 
I've been doing great at protective styling. Lately I've been wearing protective styles 5/7 days of the week. Last week I wore one 6/7 days.

My goal is mbl by graduation (may 8). My hair is a little last bra strap length and I need two more inches until I graze MBL.


----------



## ronie (Feb 26, 2015)

You know I'm hype, lolll. I don't quite believe it, because I only had a mango and a grilled chicken salad in the past 24 hours. However, seeing it makes me that much motivated to make  it reality by  Monday.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 26, 2015)

ronie, 
Congratulations!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 26, 2015)

ronie: congrats!
Prettymetty: I'm 4'9"! I put my goal at 115, but I may reconsider because I have a large frame, and I looked DAMN good at 132. 







I think the lowest I may want to be is around 125 but I will see what happens when I get down there.

I am feeling MUCH better today, and happy to report that output is pretty much equaling input at this point 
I still have a ton of mucus and I'm still retaining water, but I hope this will have passed completely  by this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2015)

davisbr88 yes honey!! Those curves though... Lemme go workout lol. That was my daily motivation


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Prettymetty: pass some motivation over here, chile! It's been almost a year since I looked like that and I need to get my life. I was low carbing then. I really hope this anti-candida diet thing (which is also pretty low carb) will help!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ajna: YES! All I was craving was meat, cheese, fat, and bread. I could've polished off an entire pizza. And I would've killed for a Whopper with cheese. Smh. I am SO happy I couldn't leave my bed or I would've had to drop out of this challenge from shame!


----------



## ronie (Feb 26, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Prettymetty: pass some motivation over here, chile! It's been almost a year since I looked like that and I need to get my life. I was low carbing then. I really hope this anti-candida diet thing (which is also pretty low carb) will help!


You can do it. Low carb is very effective. I can't wait to see everyone s transformation at the end of the year.


----------



## ronie (Feb 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> It is very intense. I can only do it for a short period. I jump rope for a minute and then I do 10 squats.  I keep doing that until I can't anymore. Just thinking about it has me tired


Going back to catch up on the posts I missed, and I found this. It sounds like something I would enjoy. I must try it.


----------



## Lovely_Lady82 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey ya'll, hope it's not too late to join. Here are my plans for 2015: 

Hair Goals
Current Length: SL
2015 Goal Length: BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4a/b
How you will achieve goal:  Cowash once a week, remember my scarf every night,, and braids and wigs as protective styles when I get tired of styling my hair.  

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 210
Goal Weight: Ultimate Goal is 160-170.  it has been 12 years since I've been this small!!
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 8
How you will achieve goal: Workout 5 days/week: Cardio and Weight Training class at the gym. Restart logging on my fitness pal. Start making green smoothies as meal replacements.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 26, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Ajna: YES! All I was craving was meat, cheese, fat, and bread. I could've polished off an entire pizza. And I would've killed for a Whopper with cheese. Smh. I am SO happy I couldn't leave my bed or I would've had to drop out of this challenge from shame!



LOLs yep I so feel you!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 26, 2015)

Ya'll are looking great ladies! I gotta step my game up. As far as this system...Its hard out here. I can't live on meal replacement shakes... and little protein. But I'm sticking to it... 7 more days. *le sigh* ( ._.)


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 27, 2015)

Lovely_Lady82 said:


> Hey ya'll, hope it's not too late to join. Here are my plans for 2015:  Hair Goals Current Length: SL 2015 Goal Length: BSL Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural Hair type: 4a/b How you will achieve goal:  Cowash once a week, remember my scarf every night,, and braids and wigs as protective styles when I get tired of styling my hair.  Weight/Fitness Goals Current Weight: 210 Goal Weight: Ultimate Goal is 160-170.  it has been 12 years since I've been this small!! Current Dress Size: 16 Goal Size: 8 How you will achieve goal: Workout 5 days/week: Cardio and Weight Training class at the gym. Restart logging on my fitness pal. Start making green smoothies as meal replacements.



Welcome!! It's never too late to join.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been sick so I haven't been to the gym in 3 days. I've been watching my calories though. I feel a little better so I will get it in today and tomorrow.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 27, 2015)

So yesterday I resisted pizza and cookies and I'm incredibly proud of myself. Those are my food weaknesses. I'm happy that I didn't cheat on my diet. The results will be worth it!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lovely_Lady82: welcome! I will add you to our challenger list 
AlexandriaKiera: great job!!!! I'm still proud of the very first time I resisted pizza like 5 years ago  It's just SOOOOO good!

In other news, I am down 3.2 lbs this week! 

I'm really surprised considering how bloated I am, but I guess it didn't matter all that much.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Today is the first day of the anti-candida diet I was prescribed, so I'm excited to get started.

Supplement: 1/4 tsp bee pollen upon rising
B: 1 whole hardboiled egg + 1 hardboiled egg yolk + hot water with acv and cinnamon. 
*I am having a hard time finding sugar-free options for breakfast on campus since I can't have pork or dairy. When I was low carbing before, I always had a bunch of bacon, eggs, and coffee with heavy cream for breakfast. I would sometimes eat leftovers, too, but that was when I had my own kitchen. Any suggestions? *

I think I will have chicken and green beans for lunch and turkey and green beans for dinner.

I have to get used to eating 3 meals again.


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Today is the first day of the anti-candida diet I was prescribed, so I'm excited to get started.  Supplement: 1/4 tsp bee pollen upon rising B: 1 whole hardboiled egg + 1 hardboiled egg yolk + hot water with acv and cinnamon. I am having a hard time finding sugar-free options for breakfast on campus since I can't have pork or dairy. When I was low carbing before, I always had a bunch of bacon, eggs, and coffee with heavy cream for breakfast. I would sometimes eat leftovers, too, but that was when I had my own kitchen. Any suggestions?   I think I will have chicken and green beans for lunch and turkey and green beans for dinner.  I have to get used to eating 3 meals again.


Good luck n your new diet. Sorry I can't help with the breakfast suggestion. We both work nights. When I wake up it's usually dinner time, lolll. Breakfast to me is anything I feel like eating at that moment. Hope the other ladies can help.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 27, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera said:


> So yesterday I resisted pizza and cookies and I'm incredibly proud of myself. Those are my food weaknesses. I'm happy that I didn't cheat on my diet. The results will be worth it!



You're better than me... Today we had a company rep come and pitch us their programming system and they bought pizza for lunch. I ate two slices with sausage after I "swore" off swine. Im ashamed. I'm going back to this "strict diet" right now.   annnnnd Im going to do 30min cardio to rid those extra calories. 

Oh yea... New name new name! I'm excited my username has so many different meanings. Fits me well. Lol besides...Tasha isn't even my name lol


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2015)

TwistedRoots said:


> You're better than me... Today we had a company rep come and pitch us their programming system and they bought pizza for lunch. I ate two slices with sausage after I "swore" off swine. Im ashamed. I'm going back to this "strict diet" right now.   annnnnd Im going to do 30min cardio to rid those extra calories.  Oh yea... New name new name! I'm excited my username has so many different meanings. Fits me well. Lol besides...Tasha isn't even my name lol




Lollll. I have a love hate relationship with companies that do this. It sounds as if you have a strong come plan. Stick with it and you should be fine. No more cheating missy.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 27, 2015)

ronie said:


> Lollll. I have a love hate relationship with companies that do this. It sounds as if you have a strong come plan. Stick with it and you should be fine. No more cheating missy.



Yes ma'am no more cheating... This body can't afford all of that. I'll do better. I did cancel happy hour with some girlfriends... So I'm back on track.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 27, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Today is the first day of the anti-candida diet I was prescribed, so I'm excited to get started.
> 
> Supplement: 1/4 tsp bee pollen upon rising
> B: 1 whole hardboiled egg + 1 hardboiled egg yolk + hot water with acv and cinnamon.
> ...



Maybe a meal replacement shake like Shakeology? Or if you want to buy those Odwalla bottled shakes those tend to be available on campus. A piece of fruit and you're good to go.


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 27, 2015)

Had a really bad night last night - not a lot of sleep but I got up this morning and did Parkrun (timed 5k every Saturday morning) and I'm really glad that I did. Eating has been going well (just the occasional snack here and there) so I'm also happy with that.


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2015)

30 minutes on the elliptical 30 minutes run/walk on the thread mill: 528 calories burn. I had a cinnamon raisin bagel thin (110 cal) with peanut butter and a glass of bolthouse carrot juice for breakfast. Lunch was a protein shake from the health food store (340 cal). Tonight is date night so we ll see how I do later. 
I am currently preppooing with a protein conditioner. Will wash and DC with silk dreams shea what deux and do a blow out or a roller set.


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 27, 2015)

davisbr88 - Promised pics of new hairstyle. I absolutely love it and wish that I did this years ago! First pic was at the salon, when I got home I henna'ed it and this morning I twisted it. Will leave the twists until Sunday then do a twist out for the rest of the week. 
Can't wait to see what else I can do with my hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 27, 2015)

I really wish someone would invent a morning sickness simulation pill. I lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks without trying when I was pregnant with my son. I would give anything for that lack of appetite


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I really wish someone would invent a morning sickness simulation pill. I lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks without trying when I was pregnant with my son. I would give anything for that lack of appetite



 I FEEL you!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Honeytips: Congrats on the cut!!! That looks like it will be SOOOO easy to maintain. I wish I wasn't on this no-cut til 30! 

TwistedRoots: Thanks for the suggestions, but I can't have any sugar (including starches, fruits, etc)/dairy, so the shakeology shakes wouldn't work but that reminded me of some egg protein shakes I used to drink back in the day. I may look into that.

Prettymetty: I lost 10 lbs in 3 days when I had norovirus, which is a fair benefit considering how much terror it does to your body. I'm not going to lie and say I haven't thought of it once. Like, "maybe I can do another 3 days of terror for 10 pounds. This time will be different! I will keep those horrible pounds off!"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 28, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Today is the first day of the anti-candida diet I was prescribed, so I'm excited to get started.
> 
> Supplement: 1/4 tsp bee pollen upon rising
> B: 1 whole hardboiled egg + 1 hardboiled egg yolk + hot water with acv and cinnamon.
> ...



Can you do a protein shake? There are plenty of sugar free options. My favorite is the MyoFusion Protein Powder. Tastes great with water (or unsweetened vanilla almond milk). I personally like the Peanut Butter Cookie Dough one, but the Strawberry one is good as well davisbr88.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 28, 2015)

So I went to the gym and did shoulders to get some weights in and ran 3 miles on the treadmill yesterday. I upped my speed from 5.0 to 5.2 and paid for it. I did too much too fast. I was so tired and my legs hurt tremendously! Plus I forget how difficult and drying it is when you are taking a decongestant. It did kind of help with my sinuses though (stupid cold).

My workouts are off, but I want to get in at least three days this week so I will do legs and interval training. I totally forgot that when I up my speed like that it's to do 1 mile, not 3. Ugh, overachievers smh...


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2015)

My 3 new workout dvds are here. My Kerastase goodies came also. Next wash day will be epic. I'm looking forward to the shine, scent, slip, etc. The travel shampoos they sent me for free are actually a nice size so I don't have to buy shampoo for a while.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH: Yeah, I am going to check into some egg white protein powder. I can't have dairy, so I can't do the Myofusion ones, but thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 28, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH: Yeah, I am going to check into some egg white protein powder. I can't have dairy, so I can't do the Myofusion ones, but thank you for the suggestion!



Almond milk is dairy free. The Myofusion protein is dairy free also, if you don't like Almond Milk you can sub it with water. It still tastes great.

Egg white protein powder is also a great alternative as well.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH: Oh, I wasn't talking about the almond milk. I must not have seen the dairy-free ones. All the ones I saw were made with whey! Where do you buy yours?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 28, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH: Oh, I wasn't talking about the almond milk. I must not have seen the dairy-free ones. All the ones I saw were made with whey! Where do you buy yours?



Silly me, whey is dairy? Or something you can't have? Yes they have whey protein. I never paid any attention to that lol. I didn't know that davisbr88.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 28, 2015)

It's killing me softly that my scale is broken so for the next couple of weeks I am going to rely on measurements.


----------



## ronie (Feb 28, 2015)

So I fell asleep with that protein prepoo last night.   I had no time for a long routine. I ended up shampooing and doing a quick DC in the shower using kerastase masquintense (the only product that truly DC my hair in 2 minutes... So does joico MRB, but kerastase is easier to apply.) I did a quick blow out, chunky twists and set them on perm rods for an hour and half. It turned out surprisingly nice: big wavy blow out. I wore a dress without a waist trainer. 
We went dancing so I had a Long Island iced tea and hot wings ( 4pieces). 
This morning I had left over wings for breakfast with a glass of carrot juice.


----------



## ronie (Feb 28, 2015)

I just reordered the phyto phytophanere vitamins. I wasn't going to, but after blowing my hair out last night, I believe it might be working. I just completed 2 month bottle, so I will give my final verdict after this next 2 month supply.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH: Yeah, whey is a dairy byproduct 
AlexandriaKiera: Lots of people only go by measurements! I think that's what really makes the difference anyway, and you will have some non-scale victories to report 
ronie: I want to see this blowout!!!! Also, great job on not needing to use your waist trainer! Yay for NSVs!


----------



## ronie (Feb 28, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH: Yeah, whey is a dairy byproduct  AlexandriaKiera: Lots of people only go by measurements! I think that's what really makes the difference anyway, and you will have some non-scale victories to report  ronie: I want to see this blowout!!!! Also, great job on not needing to use your waist trainer! Yay for NSVs!


I was rushing so much I didn't have time for pictures. We got home around 5 am and I quickly did 2 French braids before DH fell asleep on me, lollll.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 28, 2015)

ronie said:


> I just reordered the phyto phytophanere vitamins. I wasn't going to, but after blowing my hair out last night, I believe it might be working. I just completed 2 month bottle, so I will give my final verdict after this next 2 month supply.



I want to try these vitamins next.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 28, 2015)

davisbr88: My bad girl. Well I hope you find something that works. Also can I be added to the challengers list... I mean I'm going to challenge myself personally but I wanna feel LHCF official. LOL


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2015)

TwistedRoots: my bad! I thought I added you! Off to do it now


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 28, 2015)

Weigh in day today as I'm away from home tomorrow (official weigh in day) until Wednesday. I'm 151lbs - I was pushing 153 sometime in the week so I'm back down to starting weight. 
It's my DH's birthday on Tuesday so we're going away from today for a few days to celebrate, so tonight I'll go for a long walk and hopefully I can hit up the hotel's gym or perhaps do a run or two. 
Not expecting to lose anything next week, but I'm okay with that. 
See you ladies around Wednesday


----------



## Ajna (Feb 28, 2015)

ronie said:


> I just reordered the phyto phytophanere vitamins. I wasn't going to, but after blowing my hair out last night, I believe it might be working. I just completed 2 month bottle, so I will give my final verdict after this next 2 month supply.



That stuff works the only downside is after about a year you will need to change up - I wonder if it is like that for all hair supplements - anyways I am trying Resveratrol Keratin with Biotin and Bamboo Silica.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 28, 2015)

I feel off the wagon yesterday and today I will get back on tomorrow. I think I have drank a bottle of wine and ate about a pound of cheese with assorted deli meats...does olives in this case count? Flow has been in town and I just don't care if I am chunky accept me as I am fat rolls and all.

No really I don't mean that I am going to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ajna:  I just died at that post!
I feel the same way when I'm on mine. I hate it - ugh! But I will say that it definitely does increase my levels of self-acceptance while I'm eying a buffet of delicious things I am craving really hard and really shouldn't be eating. "Eh... I'm beautiful as I am. GIVE ME CHOCOLATE!"


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 28, 2015)

I wanna join!

Hair Goals
Current Length: Grazing BSL
2015 Goal Length: Full BSL, MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4a/b
How you will achieve goal: buns, wigs/half wigs, inverting, babying ends

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 170
Goal Weight: 140
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 5/6
How you will achieve goal: drink more water, eat less sweets and carbs, increase veggie and protein intake. Exercise at least 4x a week.

Ultimately I'd like to discuss more on toning and firming up versus pounds lost. I'll take both though!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 1, 2015)

I really haven't been doing a darn thing. Not exercising, eating right, nothing. I have been drinking, well trying to drink more water. I can't sleep since I was hungry after only having 1 meal today. So instead of grabbing the brownie I got on the way home from work I had half a cup of red grapes mixed with a few raspberries and blackberries and a bottle of water. Hope I can fall asleep so I don't reach for that brownie. I need help y'all


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2015)

After work this morning:
Oatmeal 330 cal
Elliptical/stair master for 1 hour 550 cal
Now I'm going to sleep


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 1, 2015)

I've had a headache since Friday. I'm going to stop that weightloss system I can't attribute my headache to anything else... Besides I read reviews about it and it said it had adverse affects later(people weren't able to keep the weight off) Im also going to stop looking for a quick fix. I'm just going to bust my butt and wait the results. I bought Quinoa, fish and free range chicken breast. Spinach and greens, Spring salad mix, egg whites, and turkey sausage.  Also I did lose weight but that diet practically starves you so... down to 151.2 today. I'll start using Sunday as my weekly weigh in.


----------



## naptime (Mar 1, 2015)

I ate all the food at brunch today and I don't even care, lol. It was so delicious and fancy


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 1, 2015)

FollicleFanatic: welcome! I will add you to the list.
KinksAndInk: don't beat yourself up! Get back on it ASAP!
TwistedRoots: good for you for listening to your body! Those groceries sound so yummy!

I slept most of the morning away because of my meds, but I am now chowing down on rotisserie chicken and green beans and they are life.


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2015)

TwistedRoots
Hope you feel better soon. You did the right thing to listen to your body. We don't want to harm ourselves in the process. 
My hair has been in a braided bun since yesterday. I think I will just brush down the edges today without taking it down to go to work tonight.


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> FollicleFanatic: welcome! I will add you to the list. KinksAndInk: don't beat yourself up! Get back on it ASAP! TwistedRoots: good for you for listening to your body! Those groceries sound so yummy!  I slept most of the morning away because of my meds, but I am now chowing down on rotisserie chicken and green beans and they are life.


Just realized my name isn't on the list either, lolllll. I could swear I got a tag notification when the thread started. Regardless y'all can't kick me out now, lolllll.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2015)

I started my 8 week walking program today.

I had a protein smoothie for lunch. I'm preparing salmon, asparagus, and broccoli for dinner.


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2015)

Prettymetty
A visual


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm still doing well on my diet. Today I am making low carb enchiladas for dinner. I have also been sticking to protective styling. 
I am extremely proud of myself for not cheating on my diet so far. 


Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2015)

ronie why did you stop using Kerastase?  What are you using now?


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 1, 2015)

I got some tips on how to be lighter on my knees and after my headache subsided I decided to give insanity another go. I almost DIED during that fit test. But it gives results and my work load just became intense so working out at home is going to be my best option. I'll be trying to stick to that schedule(insanity)... For at least a month. I'm not about that 60 day life...maybe this time will be different maybe it won't.

 Another thing, I'm finding myself logging on to this site more so often now than anytime before and I don't have the liberty to key in like that so my post are going to become few and far between...this  thread will be practically the only one I come too. Good luck ladies. I'll do weekly updates for sure if nothing else. 

Oh yea and my hair completely "curled" up when I dc'd it! Whoop I think hairfinity is kicking in I'll have a twa in no time.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 1, 2015)

I have been off the chain since I went to my friends 50th Birthday Celebration the 2nd weekend of February.  I finally weighed today and I am up 4 lbs.

That's it, I'm getting myself back on the right track because this is ridiculous!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2015)

It's that time  I'm going to have to work extra hard to keep the lbs from creeping up this week. Tonight I'm going to do a fitness dvd and some pilates.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay since I honestly don't have time to go to the gym I'm going to continue my treadmill at home and I joined Dollfit. It's an exercise group I paid for I saw on my Instagram feed. Results look promising and I can do it at home. Hoping to loose at least 25-30lbs in 8 weeks. we shall see.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 1, 2015)

ronie: dangdabit! I am slumming! See? This is why I didn't want y'all pressuring me into hosting! I don't know what I'm doing!!!


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> ronie: dangdabit! I am slumming! See? This is why I didn't want y'all pressuring me into hosting! I don't know what I'm doing!!!


 20 push ups for that mistake lady. I want proof too, lolll.


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ronie why did you stop using Kerastase?  What are you using now?


I still use the nutritive line: masquintense mainly, nutrithermique mask, nectar thermique heat protectant leave in, elixir ultime mask. 
I used the volume active from the resistance line when my relaxed/transitioning hair was thinning so much. Since I ve been natural I had no need for added volume although my hair is on the low density side. I use the ciment thermique leave in on occasion. 
I don't use them on the regular because I love alternate between salon brands and natural brands. Here s what I use more regularly with great results:
Elucence moisturize benefits shampoo
Silk dreams shea what
Silk dreams shea what deux
Silk dreams raspberry coconut affair (moist moisturizing thing on the face of the earth)
Joico moisture recovery treatment balm
Curl junkie repair me and nexus emergency for protein
Leave ins: silk dreams wheat germ butter conditioner, it's a 10, aphogee pro vitamin
I also use the carols daughter cupuacu line for my flat iron. 
Every now and then I will use something new, but I always come back to these.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 2, 2015)

Every single time I get serious about working out I get injured. I'm sick of it! My toes and armpit are finally healing(don't ask lol) so I should be back at it in a few days. 

TOM is here and got me craving salads, strawberries, bubble tea and Wendy's. Every month I crave different random things. Anyone have this problem or is it just mostly chocolate?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

FollicleFanatic this month I have been craving barbecue and chocolate chip cookies. I had a chopped beef baked potato Saturday. Now I'm good. Cravings are gone now.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 2, 2015)

A coworker was just talking about some good bbq she had yesterday smh. Dang now I want that too!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 2, 2015)

Did my workout for today. Made dirty rice and ate 1/2 cup along with a salad.


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2015)

I had an ice cream date with my 4 year old after I picked her up from school. I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 2, 2015)

ronie: NOOOOO! LOL! The funny part is I actually like doing pushups, but just the fact that I'm being demanded to do it makes me not want to (I'm still in a terrible 2 stage at 27).


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^davisbr88  I'm a big baby too. I hang out with toddlers all day and I picked up a few bad habits. 

On another note dh bought me some new shoes, a sports bra, tank and gym leggings. I be killing it in the gym. I need to start posting my gymfit of the day


----------



## hareluvah (Mar 3, 2015)

I have fallen so far off the wagon, I couldn't find it if you paid me to.  I have been doing a lot of comfort eating: donuts, cinnamon rolls, you name it.  And I've been consciously eating past the point of feeling full.  Stress is high right now, I have a lot of deadlines that I am trying to meet professionally, and I am not happy about needing hip surgery on my right hip and possibly left too.  My 9 month old is teething something terrible so I'm not sleeping well at night either.  I am totally comfort eating and I know it. My surgery is most likely in June so, I am kind of a sitting duck until then exercise wise.  I am looking into possibly joining one of those really cheap month to month gyms to see if I can handle the elliptical????  Feeling really discouraged...


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 3, 2015)

I got a pasta maker today for shredding veggies. I want to try zucchini and squash spaghetti with homemade tomato sauce. 

I have to google more ideas of things I can make.


----------



## levette (Mar 3, 2015)

I plan to work out later on today at the gym.  I have been stress eating like crazy due to demands at the job and just life.  I plan to go back to using my fitness pal regime regularly. In terms of my hair I feel it is growing back nicely.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Mar 3, 2015)

I made low carb enchiladas today! I now have dinner for the next 3 days  
I used online recipes and used the crock pot to shred the pork.

I love not feeling deprived while still being able to lose weight. 
I still have 1 month and 2 weeks left but I feel great and I am noticing results.
I can't wait to walk across the stage with my new slimmer figure!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Mar 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a pasta maker today for shredding veggies. I want to try zucchini and squash spaghetti with homemade tomato sauce.
> 
> I have to google more ideas of things I can make.



How much was it?


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 3, 2015)

Prettymetty: well, I was a high school teacher and now I work with college students, so I guess I have no excuse hehehe. I'd love to see your gymfits!

hareluvah: don't feel discouraged! Can you do something low impact like swimming? I know I can sometimes overexert on the elliptical, but swimming is a great workout and really easy on your body.

I am down another 1.2 lbs today! 
2.7 lbs until I meet my March 16 goal and win my DietBet game! Of course, I will be on vacation on final weigh-in day, and in China no less, so I will be swerving on all that yummy rice (one of my favorite foods) and sweet sauces. I will be eating a lot of street food since they seem to sell lots of meat/veg skewers.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 3, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera said:


> How much was it?



$10 at Ross


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 3, 2015)

I did jump rope for 30 secs, wall sits for 30 secs, planks for 30 secs and repeated this 4 times. Then did a mile on treadmill. Getting cleaned up and ready to go to PT. For breakfast I had oatmeal and drank water. I bought bananas but I dont think they're ready to eat yet. I'm going to eat a snack pack for lunch and dinner will be baked tilapia and a salad. 

Hair wise I'm still wigging it with my hair in flat twists. I cowashed Sunday and LOC then twisted back up.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 3, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow: go, girl! That looks like a great workout, and it won't take long to do! When you say snack pack, are you talking about the pudding???

L: Uncured pork carnitas and guacamole
D: Grilled mahi mahi and green beans


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 3, 2015)

I did a bellydance dvd and then I put on a dance mix and did zumba in my living room for 20 minutes. I probably burned about 400 calories.

I haven't had dinner yet, but breakfast and lunch were really light. I think I will have a grilled chicken breast and cucumber slices.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 3, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> HairPleezeGrow: go, girl! That looks like a great workout, and it won't take long to do! When you say snack pack, are you talking about the pudding???
> 
> L: Uncured pork carnitas and guacamole
> D: Grilled mahi mahi and green beans



Thanks!  No its the one that has the apples, cheese, & pretzels in it.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Mar 4, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera said:


> Well I started in January on my weight loss journey. My starting weight was originally 147.8 lbs and a size 6. I'm 5 ft 2 inches.
> 
> Cw. 142.4 lbs (feb 16)
> Size: 6
> ...



Updated measurements: 
35-26-38.25

My thighs are down 1 inch, making my upper thigh measurement 23".


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 4, 2015)

Updated weight: down another 1.2 for a total of 5.6! 1.5 from my March 16 goal!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera davisbr88

Nice work Ladies!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 4, 2015)

I just went on a walk with the kids. We walked, jogged, played kickball, etc. I burned about 184 calories. Tonight I will have another cardio dance party, but I will do it for at least 30 minutes this time. 

I ate a Marathon protein bar for breakfast and I had 2 cups of coffee. For lunch I will have grilled chicken or baked salmon with green beans.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 4, 2015)

Today will be day four of insanity, its hard to do because I don't get home until 9p most nights yet I do it anyway.

I gave in to a burger yesterday...but it was turkey...it was  ( ._.) 

I've decided to replace one meal a day with a protein shake. May or may not invest in shakeology again. 

Oh also update with my hair/scalp lol... I've decided to go water only...no product. I figured it would be easier to test while I didn't have any hair. I'll do this till my pj kicks in. I have new products(Carols Daughter) coming today I kind of want to return them so I'm not tempted... I only bought them bc I got a good deal. Shame on it all. Anyhow keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## ronie (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome butt kicking workouts yesterday and today (650 calories each) at the gym. But now my hunger is raging. Please pray for me, lollll.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 4, 2015)

Everyone is doing such a great job in here! Hopefully it'll rub off on me  

I haven't gained any weight even with not working out and TOM being here.  Fighting most of my cravings by eating homemade soup, fresh fruit, homemade popcorn and green smoothies. Hooray for small victories.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 4, 2015)

^^^Not gaining during the tom is a big victory


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 5, 2015)

Did 30 sec butt touches, 12 side lunges and 25 squats (all done 4 times). Breakfast had oatmeal and a banana. Lunch made garlic and parsley roasted mushrooms and honey teriyaki salmon. The salmon already came glazed. For dinner will be making baked bbq chicken and salad. Will get on my treadmill tonight


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2015)

I haven't been on my best behavior today. I had coffee, oatmeal with fruit and 2 cookies for breakfast  . I ate mac n cheese with shredded chicken for lunch and Coke. Dinner will be much lighter. I need some serious veggies. Maybe I can make vegetable soup...

I worked out twice yesterday for about 1 hour total. Today I plan on doing a 45 minute interval workout. I want to sweat and I want to feel the burn. 

I took my measurements the other day. Chest is 39. Waist is 30 and hips are 43 inches. Goal measurements are 36-26-40.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 5, 2015)

TwistedRoots: yay! Welcome to the water-only fam!

Today was a trainwreck of a day, so I just now ate for the first time about 15 minutes ago. I had plain chicken, lobster, and shrimp fajitas with guacamole on top. No tortillas or sides, but I did feel pretty full. I have been craving something sweet to drink for a while, but I'm avoiding aspartame and can't have diet soda. Any suggestions???


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2015)

Can you have juice?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 5, 2015)

Dinner- baked chicken, chicken flavored rice and broccoli. Having my chicken with salad with apples and walnuts and raspberry walnut vinergrette.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 5, 2015)

Finished treadmill


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 5, 2015)

Prettymetty: Nope. No sugar  I won't be able to have fruit again until after the candida has died off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh wow! Herbal tea doesn't need sugar. You can drink it hot or cold.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 5, 2015)

Good idea! I really like the fruit flavors!


----------



## ronie (Mar 5, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Dinner- baked chicken, chicken flavored rice and broccoli. Having my chicken with salad with apples and walnuts and raspberry walnut vinergrette.


That looks so fancy. It sounds great too. 
I made some damage today. 
Peanut butter and bread for breakfast with fruit punch juice
Oatmeal for lunch
Dinner: large garden salad with grilled chicken
AND 1 bowl of lobster bisque (420 cals) with a big piece of Italian bread. AND a ginger ale. 
I  at work now. I feel full and won't eat anything during the night. 
I had planned to rest tomorrow, but I will have to go to the gym for at least an hour and half. Will walk/run for 30, stair master for 20 and elliptical for 30.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 6, 2015)

This week I have only lost a few ounces pfft - maybe it is the wine or the scotch I dunno but I don't eat any sugar so shouldn't that balance out??

I got some good advice from a young kid at the gym but I think he may have a point he said for me to eat veggies and fruits with protein. So if I have an apple eat a few almonds. I deal with cravings and hunger by eating one thing at a time so like at 8 I will have my crock pot cereal, then at 10 I will have plain yogurt no fruit then at noon I will have like 6 oz of chicken then 2 I will have like three cups of a green veggie, 4 I will have a an apple or pear at 5 it is a power bar before the gym , 7 I eat dinner and at 9 or 10 I drink a protein shake. It works because it keeps my calories down and I don't get hungry.

Anyway I am back on the exercise train 

I have been back on the yoga and the bowflex. I cannot wait until some of this snow melts so I can hit the trails I miss running but I almost wiped out two weeks ago on ice under the snow.

Also has anyone seen the pop sugar squat challenge http://www.popsugar.com/fitness/Printable-Squat-Challenge-31141646 I like it a lot and I hope it will firm up the buns but I am only on day 5 

I think I want to pick up the weight lifting after I had my son that was how I lost the weight. OOO I could be like a sexy body builder 

Anyways I have been doing the MHM method so my hair is looking better. The curls are clumping more but I have some crazy strands just out and about. I think I am going to get a diva cut.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 6, 2015)

Y'all... this diet is RIDICULOUS!
As of today, I am 9 pounds down AND I surpassed my March 16th goal 10 days early!
The key is to figure out how I will keep it off while I'm traveling next week + it will be TOM. I'm happy I have a 1.9 pound padding for if I gain, though I usually can get up to 5 lbs heavier on my TOM  I hope I win this dietbet game!!!!


----------



## naptime (Mar 6, 2015)

Got some yoga in before work. This new job is killing my fitness, so as much as I hate getting up early, that's just what have to do to get my workouts in. I made quinoa stuffed peppers for lunch. 

Haven't yet figured out what I'll do with my hair.


----------



## cynd (Mar 6, 2015)

I've been eating uncontrollably and not exercising so I've been afraid to weigh myself. I've even been putting off going to the doctor because I know I've gained weight since I was last there and I don't feel like seeing the look she gives me. I forced myself to step on the scale this morning and I'm down 2 lbs! WTH? Strangely, this has me pumped. Hopefully this is what I needed to get on track.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2015)

ronie said:


> That looks so fancy. It sounds great too.
> I made some damage today.
> Peanut butter and bread for breakfast with fruit punch juice
> Oatmeal for lunch
> ...



Thanks it was delish. Thing is I don't deprive myself of certain things like 1 taco or cereal or a peanut butter and jelly sandwich because then I'll start craving it and will overeat. I think you did great. I have cut out sweets and salty snacks like cookies candy and chips.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2015)

I just had vanilla cupcake whipped greek yogurt (100 calories) and a half of a banana. Dh and I just did a cardio workout. I plan to do some pilates and yoga later for strength and flexibility.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 6, 2015)

naptime: I DESPISE waking up early!!!! Ugh. That practice shouldn't even exist... lol. But I hear you - it's the only time in a busy day to really stop and get things done. I usually use it to write or reflect/meditate. I need to start working out again.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2015)

Did 80 power jumps and 100 crunches. For breakfast I had 1 carne guisada taco and water. Will eat a snack pack or salad for lunch. Not sure what's for dinner yet. Will get on my treadmill later. 

 Hair wise I'm currently prepooing with KeraVada brahmi oil and BASK apple and sorghum hair syrup. Will cowash wirh tresemme flawless curls con and use cantu leave in and shea moisture strengthen leave in and flattwist it back up. I did a light dust last night.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 6, 2015)

I had deconstructed shrimp tacos (since I can't have tortillas) with guacamole for lunch. OMG.... sooooooo good! I don't know why I have been eating so much avocado lately, but I have been craving it and loving it. I have eaten guacamole like 4 times since I started this diet on Sunday.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 6, 2015)

It's day 6 of insanity and I really don't feel like excercising today. I want some fried chicken and some gravy.   Lord give me strength.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> I had deconstructed shrimp tacos (since I can't have tortillas) with guacamole for lunch. OMG.... sooooooo good! I don't know why I have been eating so much avocado lately, but I have been craving it and loving it. I have eaten guacamole like 4 times since I started this diet on Sunday.



Recipe please


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 7, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Recipe please



I got it at a restaurant. Sorry


----------



## Honeytips (Mar 7, 2015)

Yaay - great to be back! For the past week I've been walks/classes/running and today I'm taking part in the International Women's day 5K fun run, so that should be loads of fun  . Eating this last week unfortunately hasn't been the best I'm still hoping for a good result on the scales tomorrow 

Hair: As it's the fun run I decided to go a bit crazy and temporarily dye my hair pinkish red (using ORS Smooth n hold pudding and some red food colouring. When I get home I'm just going to wash it out, deep condition and put into twists.


----------



## naptime (Mar 7, 2015)

I reintroduced a bit of running today. I injured myself last fall by upping my mileage too fast...was trying to tone up for my wedding. It felt pretty good, but was just a brief run, then I did 30 minutes of P90X core synergistics. 

I'm gonna henna tomorrow, and also make some broccoli soup for lunch during the week.

I don't think I've lost any weight... sigh.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 7, 2015)

naptime: have you been tracking your measurements? You're probably building muscle with P90X!

Also, if anyone is looking for a TOM craving buster, I came on a whole lot earlier than I expected (which means I won't have to worry about being too big for my March 16 weigh-in! whoop!) and I just made panfried brussels sprouts, and good lordt. SOOOO good, and knocked my cravings out completely! Salty, crispy/crunchy with a little fat? YAS!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Mar 7, 2015)

I just flat ironed and measured my hair, it's grown an average of an inch all over. My hair is now 14 inches.


----------



## naptime (Mar 7, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> naptime: have you been tracking your measurements? You're probably building muscle with P90X!
> 
> I'm too afraid to weigh or measure, lol.


----------



## naptime (Mar 7, 2015)

So...my hubby just looked at me and said, "you know what...let's just get fat...we'd be so happy"...lol. I think he's tired of eating healthy food, lol.


----------



## hareluvah (Mar 8, 2015)

davisbr88
Thank you so much for the suggestion but swimming is not an option for me right now.  I would have to join a gym and the ones with pools are expensive plus extra cost for childcare for two kids and I would have to join for a year.  It doesn't make sense with surgery and four months of recovery with a physical therapist happening this year.



But, ladies, I feel encouraged.  I know I can still change my body by changing my diet, not eating emotionally, limiting sugar, and doing _something_ for exercise when my body allows.

Thank you ladies for sharing your stories, your successes and your pitfalls. We can do this!

My new mini-goal is to lose 25 bounds by June when I will tentatively have my first surgery (I find out if I will have a second this Wednesday)  Reading about the risks involved with obesity and anesthesia  really helped light a fire under my bum.


----------



## hareluvah (Mar 8, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Y'all... this diet is RIDICULOUS!
> As of today, I am 9 pounds down AND I surpassed my March 16th goal 10 days early!
> The key is to figure out how I will keep it off while I'm traveling next week + it will be TOM. I'm happy I have a 1.9 pound padding for if I gain, though I usually can get up to 5 lbs heavier on my TOM  I hope I win this dietbet game!!!!



That is awesome!!!!!!!   you go! That is so encouraging


----------



## cynd (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm seriously considering re-joining the gym. It's hard to justify since I have so much equipment at home but I'm just not getting it done here for some reason.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2015)

Here's my Sunday check in for my weight loss for the week. I'm so proud of myself for not giving up. I still have a lot more to loose but it's a start. Went from 233.8 last Sunday to 228.8 today.


----------



## Eboni801 (Mar 8, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my Sunday check in for my weight loss for the week. I'm so proud of myself for not giving up. I still have a lot more to loose but it's a start. Went from 233.8 last Sunday to 228.8 today.


    5 pounds in one week is awesome! Keep up the good work!!

I weighed in at 139 this week. I'm excited to be back in the 130s. My goal is 137 and I'll just working on toning from there. Mainly my stomach and thighs. I recently moved to Atl from Ohio. In Ohio I'm considered thickish, in Atlanta I'm skinny....so weird.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2015)

Eboni801 said:


> 5 pounds in one week is awesome! Keep up the good work!!
> 
> I weighed in at 139 this week. I'm excited to be back in the 130s. My goal is 137 and I'll just working on toning from there. Mainly my stomach and thighs. I recently moved to Atl from Ohio. In Ohio I'm considered thickish, in Atlanta I'm skinny....so weird.



Ha lol that's two totally different comparisons. By any means you still looking great so as long as we're healthy right.

Eta- and thanks!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 8, 2015)

Great progress HairPleezeGrow. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2015)

Dinner done...made meatloaf stuffed with provolone and prosciutto. Creamy and cheesy cauliflower casserole and I'm boiling some corn on the cob


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> Great progress HairPleezeGrow. Keep up the good work.



Thank you


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 8, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow that cauliflower looks so yummy! Recipe please?


----------



## ronie (Mar 8, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow
You are not playing. Your diet is so on point, and your dishes look so yummy. For me , that lobster bisque just opened my inner monster. I have been eating pizza and chocolate brownies. I wont be surprised if i bounce back up to the 150's next weigh in. But tomorrow is a new day, and i am ready to get back where i left off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2015)

All I had to eat yesterday was a chicken strip and a serving of broccoli.  I had no appetite and I forced myself to eat that much. I'm sure my appetite will return tomorrow in time for our mini vacay.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> HairPleezeGrow that cauliflower looks so yummy! Recipe please?



Thanks..

Here it is but I think next time I'm going to mash it or food processor it to make it more mashed potatoes consistency.  I didn't do that step bc i dont have one lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

ronie said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> You are not playing. Your diet is so on point, and your dishes look so yummy. For me , that lobster bisque just opened my inner monster. I have been eating pizza and chocolate brownies. I wont be surprised if i bounce back up to the 150's next weigh in. But tomorrow is a new day, and i am ready to get back where i left off.



Thank you ronie! Girl I'm trying my best to make things everyone will like. Do you have a recipe for the lobster bisque? i would love to make a healthy version of it if it isnt already. It's a soup right?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2015)

My waist is 29 inches now. 3 more inches and I will be at my goal


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

Today I did 100 jumping jacks, 60 russian twist, 30 supermans, 1 mile on treadmill and then before bed 1 minute jump rope and 50 plie squats. 

Breakfast I just had my oatmeal. Lunch I ate leftover meatloaf and a salad. Dinner was a bowl of cereal. Not supposed to eat it but eh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My waist is 29 inches now. 3 more inches and I will be at my goal



That's great!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm a day late... down to 149.3 almost 2lbs from last week. I have around a 1000 calorie deficit so I'm right on track. Its been almost a month since I BC'd and I can see some curls forming in the dry fro... I won't try to guess about how much it has grown...bottom line it has. 

Dinner grilled shrimp pasta(whole grain) with suateed garlic spinach.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2015)

I am looking forward to wash day tomorrow. I will do a light protein dc and if needed I will follow with a moisturizing conditioner. 

I will do some walking today and at some point I will go to the gym.  I am aiming for 1000 calorie defecit today. I can burn 500 and reduce my calories by 500.


----------



## ronie (Mar 10, 2015)

My poor baby is sick again. Fever since Sunday night. We went to the pediatrician today, and she tested negative for the flu thank God. However she is still very weak.  So I have not been working out. I also have not been eating well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 11, 2015)

ronie said:


> My poor baby is sick again. Fever since Sunday night. We went to the pediatrician today, and she tested negative for the flu thank God. However she is still very weak.  So I have not been working out. I also have not been eating well.



Give her Pedialite and lots of fluids. She probably doesn't have an appetite, but fluids will keep her from getting dehydrated.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, ladies!
Sorry I have been MIA - I'm in China on vacation!
Good news! TOM passed before my weigh-in (4 days till the end of my game!), and I am down 9.8 pounds total! I will try to catch up over the next few days, but otherwise, I will see you all when I am back in the states on the 17th!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Give her Pedialite and lots of fluids. She probably doesn't have an appetite, but fluids will keep her from getting dehydrated.


  Yep! Sugar free Popsicles, Gatorade, chicken broth, etc...


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 12, 2015)

This is one of the various ways I eat salad!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 12, 2015)

I gained a few lbs of water weight yesterday. I guess I have been eating too much sodium. I will try to flush out the sodium by drinking plenty of water and breaking a sweat during my workout.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 13, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> This is one of the various ways I eat salad!



That's a beautiful salad!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 13, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> That's a beautiful salad!


  thank you! I love salad and love to load them up! Salads can be fun!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 14, 2015)

Okay here's my embarrassing almost 2 week update. It'll be 2 weeks tomorrow...
10lbs down...


----------



## ronie (Mar 15, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you ronie! Girl I'm trying my best to make things everyone will like. Do you have a recipe for the lobster bisque? i would love to make a healthy version of it if it isnt already. It's a soup right?



haipleezegrow
It was from the italian restaurant.


----------



## ronie (Mar 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Give her Pedialite and lots of fluids. She probably doesn't have an appetite, but fluids will keep her from getting dehydrated.


Yes that's all she could take down too. Turned out she had epiglottitis from eating some very hot spicy food at a party. Her whole throat area was swollen, red, and irritated. She maintained a fever from sunday night until Thursday evening. Tylenol, motrin around the clock, and every other little tricks like cold compress, vicks rub, haitian castor oil rub, haitian herb infused bath, but fever kept coming back every 4-6 hours. I was so scared. But since she tested negative for all suspected viruses and bacteria, the pediatrician only put her on steroids to decrease the swelling. After 2 doses, she started feeling better. She is now back to her normal self, and me to mines, lol.  



shortdub78 said:


> Yep! Sugar free Popsicles, Gatorade, chicken broth, etc...


She did not like the Gatorade, but she loved the Vitacost pure coconut water. It is full of electrolytes and very low on sugar and calories. She lived on that for 5 days. Thanks.



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay here's my embarrassing almost 2 week update. It'll be 2 weeks tomorrow...
> 10lbs down...
> 
> View attachment 300449
> ...


 Good job missy. I have been lurking, but too busy and worried to participate. I had nothing to share anyways. I have not been at the gym, and my eating has been "whatever." I went shopping at BJs today, and i am going to the gym tomorrow morning. I am happy to be back. I weighed in at 150.5 yesterday morning.So i will take it from there.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 15, 2015)

Weekly check in! I lost an inch and a half on my waist. I'm not at home so I didn't weigh myself because I only have one of those dial scales and I don't trust those lol. 

 yesterday made exactly one month since my siggy picture and Im please with the growth. My curls are  defined with the exception of when I wake up and the back is flat/wavy... Still trying this water only washing Ive decided to use oils sparingly after its wet.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 15, 2015)

ronie said:


> Yes that's all she could take down too. Turned out she had epiglottitis from eating some very hot spicy food at a party. Her whole throat area was swollen, red, and irritated. She maintained a fever from sunday night until Thursday evening. Tylenol, motrin around the clock, and every other little tricks like cold compress, vicks rub, haitian castor oil rub, haitian herb infused bath, but fever kept coming back every 4-6 hours. I was so scared. But since she tested negative for all suspected viruses and bacteria, the pediatrician only put her on steroids to decrease the swelling. After 2 doses, she started feeling better. She is now back to her normal self, and me to mines, lol.  She did not like the Gatorade, but she loved the Vitacost pure coconut water. It is full of electrolytes and very low on sugar and calories. She lived on that for 5 days. Thanks.  Good job missy. I have been lurking, but too busy and worried to participate. I had nothing to share anyways. I have not been at the gym, and my eating has been "whatever." I went shopping at BJs today, and i am going to the gym tomorrow morning. I am happy to be back. I weighed in at 150.5 yesterday morning.So i will take it from there.


  I will have to try that!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a long study session tonight so instead of going to get the pint of Ben & Jerry's half baked that I've been craving, I decided on a huge bowl of fruit (green apples, green grapes and strawberries) with a huge bottle of water to get to through the next few hours. I'm proud of myself. This serves as study snacks and a late dinner.


----------



## ronie (Mar 16, 2015)

Eating was good today. First time at they gym in over a week: 20 mms stair master, 30 mms elliptical, 30mms run/walk on the thread mil. Over 600 cals burn. That's what I needed to motivate me again. Right now i am snacking on baby carrots and sliced cucumber at work.  I am almost done with the whole bag I made. Around 6am I will make one of those instant oatmeal cup, and I will head to the gym straight from work  (7:30 am) for an hour body works class. 
  I  am still hoping to make my 145lbs goal for my birthday april 17th.


----------



## ronie (Mar 16, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I will have to try that!


shortdub78
Husby and I  got hooked on these ( they make great hang over drink too.) They are very refreshing with just the right amount of sweetness. With only 45 calories and 9 sugars per cup, I can afford to splurge without feeling guilty. We have tried different brands:vita coco, zico, coco libre. I find them to be equally good. I sometimes use them as the liquid for my smoothies.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm in the airport on the way back to the US! I will catch up on everything soon.
Thanks for keeping it going, ladies


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 17, 2015)

I had a great total body workout yesterday. My abs are still sore. Today we took the little ones to the rodeo. We walked and played for over 4 hours. I wore a sports bra, tank, leggings and running shoes so that I would be comfy. I'm sure I burned off the calories in that chopped beef baked potato


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 17, 2015)

naptime said:


> I'm so mad  I've been working out so hard and eating very lightly for a long time and my weight just doesn't seem to budge. I was never like this before, I always stayed at about a size 4 or 6. I'm working out way harder now and eating way less and I've never weighed this much . I don't know what to do but more of the same




I know this sounds counter intuitive, but eat more and vary your eating from day-to-day for a few weeks.  It sounds like you've hit a plateau.


----------



## naptime (Mar 17, 2015)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I know this sounds counter intuitive, but eat more and vary your eating from day-to-day for a few weeks.  It sounds like you've hit a plateau.



Hmm...thanks...that's an interesting thought. I think I'll give it a try and check back in


----------



## ronie (Mar 18, 2015)

naptime said:


> Hmm...thanks...that's an interesting thought. I think I'll give it a try and check back in


naptime
It works for me. Don't work out for a week. Take that time to splurge on anything your heart desires. I ate lots of pizza and Chinese food ( I know I know), lollll. At the end of the week I went up 2 lbs from my plateau number. I went right bCk into my diet and exercise routine. Within 5 days I was 1 lb below my plateau number, and the numbers just kept dropping constantly every week. I seem to hit a plateau at every 10 to 12 lbs lost. This routine always get me out of it.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep this worked! Went I went visit a friend for the weekend and we are all kinda of crazy stuff lol the whole time.. Came back home went to the gym and 3 days later I was 2 lbs lighter then I was before


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 19, 2015)

hareluvah: I TOTALLY get the gym cost thing! If it wasn't included in my student fees, I wouldn't have one. When I was working before I came back to grad, I definitely didn't have the means to spend that every month. But you definitely CAN make huge changes with just diet. I lost 40 lbs just eating LC in 4 months last year. Didn't lift a dang finger during any of it until the end when I wanted to tone up.

HairPleezeGrow: go, girl! You're doing awesome! Those workouts are paying off!

shortdub78: if you're looking to be a personal salad preparer for a living, I'm buying!

TwistedRoots and Prettymetty: yassssss on that inch loss! I have no idea what my waist measurement is anymore but y'all are making me want to pull out my tape!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 19, 2015)

naptime: I also am a proponent of loading up when I've hit a plateau. I tend to load up on fat -- like 80-90% fat -- for 2 days, and I am usually able to drop 3-4 lbs and then I get back on whatever plan I'm following. I know a lot of people carb up, but I can't. It's fat for me!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 19, 2015)

As you all can probably tell from the bazillion mentions you just received, I am back from China and finally all caught up! You guys are doing so well!!!!
I am happy to report that I am now down to 160.8 for a total loss of 15.8 lbs since beginning my anti-candida diet on 3/1. I won my Dietbet game on 3/16, weighing in at about 6 lbs under my goal and won about $44. 
I feel SO much better already and I am looking forward to meeting my next goal of 156.9 by April 7, which is the end of my next Dietbet game! 
I am definitely going to continue using Dietbet. As a poor grad student, winning money is obviously a serious motivator for me! Not a grain of rice or any other carb passed my lips while on vacation and that is literally a FIRST for my entire life, and it was especially complicated because I was in China. I usually use vacations as excuses to let myself go crazy. Not this time.

ETA: Prettymetty - you will be happy to know that I am trimming my ends tonight per the lunar chart, which will be the first time since I went on that daily trimming phase earlier this year


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 19, 2015)

Still working out. Hope I'm able to loose at least 30lbs by summer. We shall see. 

Today's wash n go



View attachment 301095



View attachment 301087



View attachment 301093



View attachment 301085



View attachment 301091


----------



## Fab79 (Mar 19, 2015)

davisbr88 - I'm officially (unofficially) joining you ladies, I'm late to the party but am definitely committing.  This is my year.  I will go back and read through the thread but here's my stats

Hair Goals 
Current Length:  *Just past APL*
2015 Goal Length: *Full BSL or past it to MBL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *Natural*
Hair type: *4A*
How you will achieve goal: *Cowash & Deep con alternate weeks*

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: *204lbs, as of this morning 3/19*
Goal Weight: *ultimate goal of 137lbs, see how close I get to it this year*
Current Dress Size: *UK 18*
Goal Size: *UK 10/12*
How you will achieve goal:  *Cardio, weight training, eating healthier options, drinking 8+ glasses of water daily*

I have intro session with a PT on Monday, will be discussing weight training and my mate gave me a beginners weight training plan for ladies so will take that with me as that's what I want to do.

I'm food shopping over the weekend to get healthy options back in and will be working towards logging more regularly on MFP


----------



## polished07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hair Goals  Current Length: Past APL  2015 Goal Length: MBL Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural Hair type: 4B/C How you will achieve goal:  TRIMS, protective styling, Steaming (finally) and DCing  Weight/Fitness Goals Current Weight: 182lbs  Goal Weight: 155 Current Dress Size: 8/10 Goal Size: 6  How you will achieve goal:  clean eats with high protein/low carb, lifestyle change, gym 4-5X's per week, strength 3X's, increased water intake, sups

Hello ladies I really need the motivation and would love to join!


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2015)

Fab79 and polished07 welcome to the party. 
davisbr88 welcome back and congratulations on your amazing progress. Please refresh my memory on that anti candida diet. I can use 15 lbs in less than a month.
HairPleezeGrow your hair looks so beautiful. 
On my side, I need to wash my hair badly. I have been doing a lot more cardio in addition to my body works classes. Weekly washing are not cutting it anymore. I am now 148lbs, and I'm itching for the 130's already. 
145-April 17th
139.5- June 1st
135-July 20th
129.5 September 20
Updated goals


----------



## Fab79 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks ronie. I'm looking to go back into protective styles so I can work out more. It's easier on my hair when it's in cornrows and I cowash it. Will probably wig it up. But really want twist but YT tutorials ain't my friend


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2015)

ronie said:


> Hair Goals: Gain more thickness, grow my hair to almost MBL so i can get a nice cut at just below APL Current Length: APL 2015 Goal Length:  BSL, grazing MBL Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural Hair type: 4c, fine to medium, low density How you will achieve goal: Moisturize and seal as needed, wash and DC weekly, Protein treatment every 2 weeks, trim every 3 months with monthly sessions of search and destroy, low manipulation styles (buns), stick to staple products, phytophanere vitamins and sundown vitamins garlic supplements  Weight/Fitness Goals: GEt my waste back, wear a 2 piece bikini by end of summer, be light enough so hubby can carry me to bed without him getting out of breath. Current Weight: 153 Goal Weight:  127 on empty stomach, 130 after a light meal. Current Dress Size:  6 Goal Size: 4  How you will achieve goal:  Homemade green/protein smoothie daily  80 oz of water at least daily  Cut out juice and sugar  No more eating giant meals at work ( i work overnight 7pm-7am). I now eat my main meal during the day and i only snack on baby carrots, yogurt, and brown rice snaps. No more than 300 calories. I used to eat at work, then come home make breakfast eat, go to sleep, and wake up eat again, go to work and repeat. I was eating 24 hours a day basically. Thank God i only work 3 days a week.  Zigzaging my calorie intake to keep my body guessing, so that i don't plateau. I need 1200 calories a day, so one day i will do 1000, the next i will do 1400 or 900/1500.  Body works class at LA Fitness at least 4 times a week. Daily 15 minutes arm work out at home with 10 lbs dumbells. My fat arms are killing me.  I really want to focus more on my eating and strengthening workouts this time. I may introduce some cardio later, but so far i have lost 10 lbs since December 19th without, so i will stick to the plan.  Some of my dresses are already zipping up. Although i am not able to wear them yet, but i can get them on and zip them all the way up.  Later i would like to take actual measurements, and monitor my BMI. It was at 34 when i weighed 164lbs at the GYM back in December. I would be hapy with 25 BMI.


So I started the challenge at 153lbs 7 weeks ago. I only lost 5 lbs. That is crazy. I spent 5 weeks at 152 lbs.  But I did loose 11 lbs from December 19th to January 30th. I just hope I don't plateau again until the 130's at least.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 19, 2015)

polished07 Fab79: welcome!!!! We're happy to have you 

ronie: it's a *really* restrictive diet. It really is mostly meat (minus beef and cured pork) and mostly green vegetables. Absolutely no sugar (including fruit and starchy veg), wheat, or dairy (but I'm allergic to the last 2 anyway). That's literally it. 
I have consumed a few nuts when I couldn't get a hold of any meat and vegetables without soy sauce or some other wheat- or sugar-based marinade/seasoning, but I do not eat those often. I also don't consume caffeine (I did have some tea in China but I'm back to 0), aspartame, eggs, or nightshades. 
If this diet wasn't medically-prescribed, I don't think I would be able to follow it, but since I know it's for the greater good and it's not for forever, I think it makes it easier.
Also (and this is the huge difference), I only eat when I'm hungry and I stop when full, which means I also don't eat large quantities of food. When I was LC before I would overstuff myself because I knew I wouldn't gain anyway, but now I physically can't handle taxing my system with a bunch of food.
Sorry that was so long, but I hope that helps!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 20, 2015)

The weight loss is definitely slowing down now, but I don't mind. I'm to 160.6 this morning, and I can't wait to get out of the 160s for good!
I may do a high fat weekend just to make sure it happens, but I haven't decided yet. I only need to lose 0.2 everyday to win my dietbet by the 7th, so I may just let the small losses ride out until I plateau (though I am not claiming I will anytime soon!). 
Today's breakfast was uncured bacon and the tropical pineapple fruitwater. I'm still pretty tired from travel, so I didn't have the energy to get anything else. Not yet sure what lunch will be, but I think I may need to order in since I am doing some data collection for my research.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2015)

I had a pbj sandwich for breakfast.  The babies let me sleep in so I actually have energy today. I may take them out for a walk in their new wagon later. Today is a really nice day. It's cool and cloudy. No need for shades


----------



## ronie (Mar 20, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> polished07 Fab79: welcome!!!! We're happy to have you  ronie: it's a really restrictive diet. It really is mostly meat (minus beef and cured pork) and mostly green vegetables. Absolutely no sugar (including fruit and starchy veg), wheat, or dairy (but I'm allergic to the last 2 anyway). That's literally it. I have consumed a few nuts when I couldn't get a hold of any meat and vegetables without soy sauce or some other wheat- or sugar-based marinade/seasoning, but I do not eat those often. I also don't consume caffeine (I did have some tea in China but I'm back to 0), aspartame, eggs, or nightshades. If this diet wasn't medically-prescribed, I don't think I would be able to follow it, but since I know it's for the greater good and it's not for forever, I think it makes it easier. Also (and this is the huge difference), I only eat when I'm hungry and I stop when full, which means I also don't eat large quantities of food. When I was LC before I would overstuff myself because I knew I wouldn't gain anyway, but now I physically can't handle taxing my system with a bunch of food. Sorry that was so long, but I hope that helps!


Girl I wish I could do this for 2 days, lollll. You are good. No eggs, dairy (cheese, yogurt and milk head here), no carbs? Missy you are good. I am happy you were able to maintain it for your health though.


----------



## ronie (Mar 20, 2015)

This morning breakfast was a peanut butter sandwich and a glass of bolthouse carrot juice. I ran for 30 mns on the thread mil, and did 20 mns on the stair master. I am now enjoying a bowl of instant oat meal. I added half a cup of 2% milk. Dinner will be a lean cuisine dinner: spaghetti and meat sauce (320 calories) with homemade baby carrots, sliced cucumber and lettuce salad.  2 litters of water down so far. 
My hair will be washed, DCd, and blown out later for a stretched braid out.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mmmmm. Y'all keep talking about sandwiches and honestly, it's one of the simplest meals but so good! I can't wait until I transition out of this diet in a few months so I can make myself a gluten-free tuna sandwich!

In other news: I'm currently plopping and plan to band overnight. I put my hair in a Caruso set on stretched hair today and I want to repeat it tomorrow!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2015)

Your hair looks so soft davisbr88


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2015)

Dh took his lunch break around the time that I picked up my oldest son from school, so he asked us to meet him for lunch. We went to a seafood place called Mambo's. I had fish, fries and some fried rice. I probably shouldn't eat anything else today. I have to admit it was nice having lunch with dh. It has been a while


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, Prettymetty! It's a gift and a curse. Feels great but definitely prone to splits :-/
Also, I used to love Mambo when I lived in Houston! Too bad I didn't have your willpower then... I would eat there for lunch and a plethora of tacos/tamales/pupusas for dinner and snacks!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2015)

So you know the struggle!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 20, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> So you know the struggle!



Girl, YES!


----------



## ronie (Mar 21, 2015)

We went to a diner for date night last night. I had stuffed lobster tail and rib eye steak with 2 sides of vegetables. I only ate half of the steak and lobster. I had 2 buffalo wings as appetizer and a garden salad. I drank mostly water and a few sips of my strawberry daiquiri. I hope that wasn't too much damage. I only had around 900 calories during the day and I worked for 500.  
We had so much fun. We usually go out dancing, and dinners dates usually include our daughter. I enjoyed just sitting and talking romantic stuff which is impossible at the club, loll. 
I'm doing the same routine I did yesterday. 
Heading to the gym right now. Happy weekend ladies.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 21, 2015)

ronie: sounds like an amazing date night! I would love some stuffed lobster! I haven't decided what I am eating yet today. Today is a super lazy day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 21, 2015)

ronie said:


> Fab79 and polished07 welcome to the party.
> davisbr88 welcome back and congratulations on your amazing progress. Please refresh my memory on that anti candida diet. I can use 15 lbs in less than a month.
> HairPleezeGrow your hair looks so beautiful.
> On my side, I need to wash my hair badly. I have been doing a lot more cardio in addition to my body works classes. Weekly washing are not cutting it anymore. I am now 148lbs, and I'm itching for the 130's already.
> ...



ronie thank you hun. That's great you're on top of your workouts.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 21, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Mmmmm. Y'all keep talking about sandwiches and honestly, it's one of the simplest meals but so good! I can't wait until I transition out of this diet in a few months so I can make myself a gluten-free tuna sandwich!
> 
> In other news: I'm currently plopping and plan to band overnight. I put my hair in a Caruso set on stretched hair today and I want to repeat it tomorrow!



You look great!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 21, 2015)

So I only lost 2lbs this week :-( not sure why as I've been busting my butt with this eating healthy and exercise.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 21, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I only lost 2lbs this week :-( not sure why as I've been busting my butt with this eating healthy and exercise.



Two pounds is great and actually healthy! Congratulations!

I dropped about 3 pounds for the month. Body fat percentage is also dropping so I'm happy about that.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 21, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow: thank you!
And don't fret about the 2 lbs! I know it might not be as much as you want but it's 2 lbs less than you were! Is it TOM? Maybe you're retaining water? 
Also, I know that almost immediately after I start working out, my weight loss stalls. I tone up, lose inches, and build muscle very quickly but the weight loss just comes to a halt for months until I get a random whoosh on the scale. This is why I haven't really worked out yet. I'm just not psychologically ready to see my weight stay the same until I get much closer to goal. 
So, all that to say, if you're building muscle and still losing, you're doing great to me!


----------



## ronie (Mar 21, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Mmmmm. Y'all keep talking about sandwiches and honestly, it's one of the simplest meals but so good! I can't wait until I transition out of this diet in a few months so I can make myself a gluten-free tuna sandwich!  In other news: I'm currently plopping and plan to band overnight. I put my hair in a Caruso set on stretched hair today and I want to repeat it tomorrow!


You and your curls are so pretty davisbr88
HairPleezeGrow 2 lbs is excellent. I will be happy with 1 lb a week. With all the lbs you dropped in the past few weeks, you should expect your body to slow it down now. Keep up the good work missy.


----------



## ronie (Mar 21, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Mmmmm. Y'all keep talking about sandwiches and honestly, it's one of the simplest meals but so good! I can't wait until I transition out of this diet in a few months so I can make myself a gluten-free tuna sandwich!  In other news: I'm currently plopping and plan to band overnight. I put my hair in a Caruso set on stretched hair today and I want to repeat it tomorrow!


You and your curls are so pretty davisbr88
HairPleezeGrow 2 lbs is excellent. I will be happy with 1 lb a week. With all the lbs you dropped in the past few weeks, you should expect your body to slow it down now. Keep up the good work missy.


----------



## naptime (Mar 21, 2015)

Went for a 2 mile run today. I went easy because I usually ramp up too fast and injure something. It was nice to get outside, even though there are still piles of snow.

I'm doing well on my new plan for lunches during the week. I make a big pot of some sort of veggie soup over the weekend, and bring that to work during the week. No going out to eat. Last week I had broccoli soup, this week I'll make lentil.

My hair seems good. I've been trimming my ends a bit more, even though I want to get to bsl. I hate when they look raggedy, lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'M OUT OF THE 160s!!!!!! And I'm NEVER going back again!



Excuse me while I get my praise on!!!!

159.4 this morning for a total loss of 17.2 lbs! 
This way of eating is *so hard*. I had some particularly rough cravings late last night and I just wanted to cry about how I would never get to lead a "normal" life again. I was ready to give up this morning. I got on the scale with my eyes closed in a stance of defeat. But so much grace and favor!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 22, 2015)

ronie: thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 22, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> I'M OUT OF THE 160s!!!!!! And I'm NEVER going back again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's excellent


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you ladies...got back on the scale today for my weekly weigh in and I actually gained 2lbs not loss. I'm chucking it up to body muscle hopefully. Anyway good news is I can see a difference in my belly.


----------



## ronie (Mar 22, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> I'M OUT OF THE 160s!!!!!! And I'm NEVER going back again!    Excuse me while I get my praise on!!!!  159.4 this morning for a total loss of 17.2 lbs! This way of eating is so hard. I had some particularly rough cravings late last night and I just wanted to cry about how I would never get to lead a "normal" life again. I was ready to give up this morning. I got on the scale with my eyes closed in a stance of defeat. But so much grace and favor!!!


Yayyyyy. Praising and dancing with you on this victory. It feels so good to see these numbers go down. 
HairPleezeGrow I sure see the difference in your belly and the sides. 
I have to increase my calories today. When I counted my calories yesterday, they added up to 840. I accidentally went to sleep without dinner. And I worked out for over 600 calories at the gym. I don't want to send my body into starvation mode. Not ready for another plateau at all. The goal today is 1500 cals instead of 1200. I only worked out for about 45 minutes... Nothing crazy. I must have burned about 150 cals or less.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm so happy for you davisbr88 keep up the good work. 

Changing your diet is hard, but the results are worth it.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the sweet messages ronie HairPleezeGrow GettingKinky! I am on a total high 

HairPleezeGrow: girl... your progress is GREAT. Your stomach has definitely shrunk! And I don't know where you got your back fat eraser but I would kill for that!  Keep going. You are toning up nicely.


----------



## ronie (Mar 22, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Thanks for the sweet messages ronie HairPleezeGrow GettingKinky! I am on a total high  HairPleezeGrow: girl... your progress is GREAT. Your stomach has definitely shrunk! And I don't know where you got your back fat eraser but I would kill for that!  Keep going. You are toning up nicely.


I know right. Back fat and arms fat are the most challenging to me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2015)

Yall are doing great! 

I worked 2 double shifts in a row and probably burned 2000 calories each day. I do so much walking, lifting, twisting, shaking and squating (as a bartender). I ate really light today, because it was way too busy. 

My plan is to go to the gym tomorrow and burn 500 calories doing intervals and some jogging. I am trying to have a 500 calorie defecit daily. That should be at least 1lb lost per week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 23, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Thanks for the sweet messages ronie HairPleezeGrow GettingKinky! I am on a total high
> 
> HairPleezeGrow: girl... your progress is GREAT. Your stomach has definitely shrunk! And I don't know where you got your back fat eraser but I would kill for that!  Keep going. You are toning up nicely.



Thanks hun


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2015)

I did circuit training at the gym and then 45 minute intervals on the treadmill. Later tonight I will do abs and some zumba. 

I just had an egg scrambler  (egg beaters) for breakfast with turkey, onions, garlic, and chives cooked in coconut oil and an orange. I'm stuffed.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 23, 2015)

Today's lunch was about 3/4 of a turkey burger wrapped in a lettuce leaf with pickles, sautéed onions, and uncured bacon. SOOOOOOO good.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Today's lunch was about 3/4 of a turkey burger wrapped in a lettuce leaf with pickles, sautéed onions, and uncured bacon. SOOOOOOO good.



  Sounds soooo good.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay so I had spring break and I completely fell off. I started my diet again today and I am back low carb.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 23, 2015)

faithVA: it wasssssss!
AlexandriaKiera: welcome back!


----------



## ronie (Mar 24, 2015)

AlexandriaKiera said:


> Okay so I had spring break and I completely fell off. I started my diet again today and I am back low carb.


AlexandriaKiera
I was wondering where you ve been. Welcome back missy.


----------



## ronie (Mar 24, 2015)

I am at work and craving some ice cream. I may go to baskin robin when it slows down. I want rum and raisin and almond, lolll. Or I may end up just making my instant oatmeal that I brought. 
I burned all my leisure calories on Sunday and some. 
Plan to go to the gym in the morning. I started running more. I have to say running is where it's at for me as long as I can keep my appetite under control.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 24, 2015)

Dh bought me a jar of Talenti Gelato. He can eat it. I gotta get fine 

I just washed and deep conditioned my hair. Once it airdries a bit I will detangle and rebraid it. I may do a mini length check too. Come on Bsl


----------



## ronie (Mar 24, 2015)

It got super busy at work so I couldn't go out for ice cream. I had my oatmeal earlier, and I am not at the gym.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 24, 2015)

Its been a crazy passed few days with my daughter sick. I still managed to do my workouts though. I wish weight came off as fast as you put it on


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 24, 2015)

A little late. I've been traveling and I'm exhausted. Anyhow, I'm down to 147 I'm proud especially since I didn't workout for an entire week. When you're 5000+ above sea level you feel like your chest will cave in. I can't or should I say couldn't. Anyway I'm back to about 400 so I'm getting back into the groove. I did watch what I ate and tried to stay as close as possible  to my nutrition plan. Waist is down another 1/2 inch Im at 30in and excited! Yall your girl is going to be fine this summer.  (Wedding dress shopping coming soon) Now, if only I could grow my hair as fast as Im losing this weight


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been MIA, but I'm maintaining my weight at 159. I have one week to reach my first mini goal of a 10 pound weight loss to put me at 155. I'm down 6 pounds, 4 more to go.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Prettymetty: you are a GOOD one, girl! That stuff is the nectar of the gawds! If I wasn't allergic, I would put that stuff in an IV.
HairPleezeGrow: your hair is so pretty! And I feel you. Because when I was eating carbs, I was one of the people that could gain 5 lbs overnight AND it would have the nerve to stick around! If I woke up tomorrow 5 lbs lighter? Chile... the amount of foolery I would act would be epic.
TwistedRoots: congrats, girl! And wedding dress shopping sounds so fun. If I was planning on getting married, I would probably spend the most time on that, especially now that this gut is getting flatter.
xu93texas: congrats on the 6 lbs and welcome back!

I am down 18.2 today and I have been secretly praying to hit 20 this weekend when my mom comes to visit. I want to surprise her since she is very skeptical of holistic practices and alternative medicine. My bloating has really diminished and indigestion is a fleeting memory. Diet heals, y'all!

As for my hair, it looks a HAM so I incorporated coconut oil back into my arsenal. It was doing really well before and now it's just blah. I think it has to do with the water here but none of the filters I've bought work and I'm just tired of doing my hair everyday. I started doing roller sets but they don't have as much staying power without coconut oil, so I am happy to include it back in. So no more water only, but I think only using rhassoul clay and coconut oil is still much better than 50-11 products taking up all the space in my little dorm studio.


----------



## ronie (Mar 24, 2015)

I need suggestions for the best running shoes ladies. I am really enjoying running lately, but I fear my old sneakers are not safe. My feet start to hurt, and I feel that my knees are taking a beating which never happened when these shoes were brand new. I ve had them for at least 4 years. I want new ones, but I just don't know which to get. 
I'm looking for something pretty, comfortable, and highest quality.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 24, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> HairPleezeGrow: your hair is so pretty! And I feel you. Because when I was eating carbs, I was one of the people that could gain 5 lbs overnight AND it would have the nerve to stick around! If I woke up tomorrow 5 lbs lighter? Chile... the amount of foolery I would act would be epic.



Thanks...down 18.2lbs that's great!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 24, 2015)

davisbr88 congrats to you too girlie! You're  dropping weight so effectively even with your hardships! And girl as soon as this back crease is gone Im in those dresses.


----------



## naptime (Mar 24, 2015)

ronie I need suggestions for the best running shoes ladies. I am really enjoying running lately, but I fear my old sneakers are not safe. My feet start to hurt, and I feel that my knees are taking a beating which never happened when these shoes were brand new. I ve had them for at least 4 years. 

Oh my goodness... you need new running shoes right now! Running on old shoes has always caused me injuries and setbacks. Not worth it at all. I just get what's comfortable, but I should probably get an analysis. I hate when I'm sidelined and can't run.


----------



## naptime (Mar 24, 2015)

So, my workouts have been a little bit inconsistent since I started my new job, but my diet has been really good. I'll be brave and weigh myself after my time of month is over. Hopefully, I see results!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 25, 2015)

ronie my new balance running shoes are the best I ever had.

davisbr88  I need an iv right now. J/k. I'm going to be strong.


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey! I would like to join. I've been on my own journey since jan 12 2015. Ive lost 32 pounds so far. 

Hair Goals 
Current Length:Shoulder length 
2015 Goal Length: BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: idk 4a i guess
How you will achieve goal: Protective styling, njoy growth oil, and vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 266
Goal Weight: 170
Current Dress Size: 2x
Goal Size: M
How you will achieve goal: I have a meal plan and work out plan that customized for me. I do cardio for an 1 hr daily along with weight training 5 to 6 time a week. I will be increasing the cardio to 2 hours starting next week. Summers around the corner!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 25, 2015)

We had a dinner party last night. I was so busy entertaining and bartending that I didn't really eat. Today I am in the mood for a really good salad. And at some point I need to work out. I am hovering around my starting weight and that makes me sad. I need to get back in the 150s asap!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 25, 2015)

ronie: make sure you get some good shoes, girl! That's how I ended up with plantar fasciitis and metatarsalgia! I just went through and had to get rid of my entire shoe collection to replace them with orthotics. Thankfully they make them fashionable now. If you go to a Sports Authority, they will fit you for some, which was really helpful for me since I have a really high arch. That might be your best bet.
HairPleezeGrow TwistedRoots: thank you! Honestly, if I didn't lose weight on this crazy diet, I would probably have very little motivation to keep it up despite the other benefits. So I'm happy for this side effect!
Dabaddest: welcome!
Prettymetty: you will get it! I've been craving salad, too, but I don't like my options for dressings so I will live vicariously through you!


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello, I don't speak much on this forum, but since it's relevant to my goals I figured why not join lol.   

This the year I'll become the fit, toned, sexy, slim, slender version of myself.   It has been hard for me to stick with my fitness goals in the past for a multitude of reasons, but I am dedicated this time. So far I've loss 20 pounds and I want to lose about 20 more. I've been working out at least 5 times per week doing two-a-days after work (kickboxing then weights). I burn on average between 1200-1400 calories every workout and I'm on a high protein/moderate healthy fat/low carb diet. I gave myself a fitness goal deadline of June. 

  My hair is having some moisture/breakage issues. I try to wash my hair 3 times a week and to put it up, but I'm still having some the same issues. I think I need to do more heavy protein treatments on my natural, APL, fine, 3C strands and I should be ok.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 25, 2015)

I did 30 minutes on the treadmill this morning.  Afterwards, I had a green smoothie and some tuna and crackers.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Did my workout this morning. For breakfast I had 2 scrambled eggs with spinach cheese and 1 piece if crumbled bacon.

Hair wise I did a twistout.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 25, 2015)

Got out of class early today so I am DC'ing with coconut oil and my heat cap and about to start watching a movie on Netflix. I will do another rollerset.


----------



## ronie (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice ladies naptime Prettymetty davisbr88. I put my cardio on hold so my knees can heel. I will be getting new sneakers on Friday. I did complete some weight training workouts yesterday and today. 
Welcome to the new ladies Dabaddest and Afrolicious
I am for a few days this week, so my hair has been moisturized and put into 2 French braids since yesterday. I will take it down for wash day on the weekend.


----------



## ronie (Mar 25, 2015)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> Hello, I don't speak much on this forum, but since it's relevant to my goals I figured why not join lol.  This the year I'll become the fit, toned, sexy, slim, slender version of myself.   It has been hard for me to stick with my fitness goals in the past for a multitude of reasons, but I am dedicated this time. So far I've loss 20 pounds and I want to lose about 20 more. I've been working out at least 5 times per week doing two-a-days after work (kickboxing then weights). I burn on average between 1200-1400 calories every workout and I'm on a high protein/moderate healthy fat/low carb diet. I gave myself a fitness goal deadline of June.  My hair is having some moisture/breakage issues. I try to wash my hair 3 times a week and to put it up, but I'm still having some the same issues. I think I need to do more heavy protein treatments on my natural, APL, fine, 3C strands and I should be ok.



1200 to 1400 cals 5 times a week????? And I was here feeling proud about my 500-650 cals 4 times a week. I need to get closed to your workout girl. Congrats on your 20 lbs lost. I also am 20 lbs away from my final goal (127). Good luck to you, and welcome again.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm trying y'all. Dinner: vanilla Greek yogurt with bananas, strawberries and honey almond granola, drizzled with a little honey and a bottle of water.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 25, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm trying y'all. Dinner: vanilla Greek yogurt with bananas, strawberries and honey almond granola, drizzled with a little honey and a bottle of water.



Looks delicious!

I just had baked salmon and a large salad with lite Italian dressing for dinner.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 25, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Looks delicious!  I just had baked salmon and a large salad with lite Italian dressing for dinner.



Salmon sounds so good right now.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Mar 25, 2015)

ronie said:


> 1200 to 1400 cals 5 times a week????? And I was here feeling proud about my 500-650 cals 4 times a week. I need to get closed to your workout girl. Congrats on your 20 lbs lost. I also am 20 lbs away from my final goal (127). Good luck to you, and welcome again.



Thank you! It was hard to get through a kickboxing class at first, but I want to stick to my fitness goals so bad this time. I've been looking at crop tops online, b/c this summer that's all I'm going to wear! Lol!


----------



## hareluvah (Mar 25, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Mmmmm. Y'all keep talking about sandwiches and honestly, it's one of the simplest meals but so good! I can't wait until I transition out of this diet in a few months so I can make myself a gluten-free tuna sandwich!
> 
> In other news: I'm currently plopping and plan to band overnight. I put my hair in a Caruso set on stretched hair today and I want to repeat it tomorrow!



You, your hair and your skin are absolutely gawgeous! Flawless!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 26, 2015)

hareluvah: *blush* *blush* thank you! That's so sweet of you.

Whatchall eatin' today?
I have 0.8 lbs to drop to reach 20 and I am determined to get there by Saturday some kind of way. I need some food inspo because I have a one-track mind today! I'm about to eat a turkey stick and work on a paper. I have a serious hankering for pulled pork for lunch, too. MEEEEEEAT!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2015)

Breakfast will be greek yogurt with a bamana and granola.

I'm eating a salad with baked salmon, tomatoes, aavocados, onions and mixed cheese for lunch today. 

I'm not sure about dinner...


----------



## ronie (Mar 26, 2015)

I just finished a bowl is Special K beeries with 1% milk. Getting ready for my body works class at 11:00. 
Lunch will be grilled tilapia with sliced cucumber, carrots and lettuce. 
Dinner: lean cuisine spaghetti with meat sauce. 
I am home, but I am too lazy to cook. 
I made chicken soup for husby (requested), so he will share that with my daughter. I am not a soup fan. 
I need to be a solid 147 by Monday. If I can do 1 lb a week for the next 4 months, I can hit my final goal by July. My goal month is September though.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Mar 26, 2015)

This morningI had probably 3 ounces of baked salmon I made last night and I feel pretty full


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Today's set:






Definitely sticking to rollersets from now on.

Prettymetty: I'm going to steal your lunch.
ronie: that's a really good plan!  I don't even want to calculate how much that would be for me...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 26, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Today's set:
> 
> Definitely sticking to rollersets from now on.
> 
> ...



Just Gorgeous!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 26, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow: thank you!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Mar 26, 2015)

Is it too late to join? 
My details


Hair Goals 
Current Length: shoulder length in the front apl in the back 
2015 Goal Length: Full Thick Blunt APL, no splits and Jet black. 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4b, 4c

Products, Sof n Free Curl activator, Body Shop Banana Conditioner, Aphogee green tea restructurizer, CON Argan oil shampoo, TIGI Dumb Blonde, Joico Moisture Balm, Green Dax and Grape Seed oil.  

How you will achieve goal: Hair in Twist worn in a bun 100% of the time. Once a Week Co wash  spritz with Protein spray, saturate hair with Sof n Free Curl Activator, grease scalp with Green Dax and seal root to tip with Grape Seed oil. Once every 3 weeks shampoo and deep condition alternating between protein and moisture. Dust ends every 6 weeks. 

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 140
Goal Weight: 115
Current Dress Size: 12
Goal Size: 8
How you will achieve goal:Low Fat Low Carb, High ProteinDiet and 45 minute of Excercise 3x a week. 15 minute jog 15 minute rowing 15 minutes weights. 
Also take the stairs instead of the lift each morning and evening at work. (I'm on the eighth floor)


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2015)

davisbr88 you are adorable! Did u use flexirods?


----------



## ronie (Mar 26, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Today's set:  Definitely sticking to rollersets from now on.  Prettymetty: I'm going to steal your lunch. ronie: that's a really good plan!  I don't even want to calculate how much that would be for me...


Your hair is so pretty, but those dimples stole the shot, lolll. 
davisbr88


----------



## ronie (Mar 26, 2015)

llan said:


> Is it too late to join? My details  Hair Goals Current Length: shoulder length in the front apl in the back 2015 Goal Length: Full Thick Blunt APL, no splits and Jet black. Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural Hair type: 4b, 4c  Products, Sof n Free Curl activator, Body Shop Banana Conditioner, Aphogee green tea restructurizer, CON Argan oil shampoo, TIGI Dumb Blonde, Joico Moisture Balm, Green Dax and Grape Seed oil.  How you will achieve goal: Hair in Twist worn in a bun 100% of the time. Once a Week Co wash  spritz with Protein spray, saturate hair with Sof n Free Curl Activator, grease scalp with Green Dax and seal root to tip with Grape Seed oil. Once every 3 weeks shampoo and deep condition alternating between protein and moisture. Dust ends every 6 weeks.  Weight/Fitness Goals Current Weight: 140 Goal Weight: 115 Current Dress Size: 12 Goal Size: 8 How you will achieve goal:Low Fat Low Carb, High ProteinDiet and 45 minute of Excercise 3x a week. 15 minute jog 15 minute rowing 15 minutes weights. Also take the stairs instead of the lift each morning and evening at work. (I'm on the eighth floor)


Welcome. You must be tall to wear a size 12 at 140lbs. People are always surprised to hear that I am a 4-6 and weigh 150lbs.  Short girl problem, lolll. 
Your plan sounds great. Good luck.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 26, 2015)

@Ilan: welcome!!! It's never too late 
Prettymetty: Thanks! I used the teal perm rods (I think they're 1" but I honestly don't know!).
ronie: these things are always stealing my shine! People love walking up and putting their nasty fingers in them. Blech.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2015)

Yall my son made me chase him today.  He was like "mom you are too slow"  I showed him. I had to chase him, because he didn't want to go to time out. My heart rate was like 150 so I'm not mad at him. #motivation

I also took 2 wagon walks with the kids. Every day is just a big ole work out when there are 7 kids here. Jeez. I'm worn out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi ladies! Hope all is well!

I usually don't try on clothes when my cycle is about to start but I really needed a pair of jeans. I fit into a size 12. My goal size is a 10/12. I am almost there!

5 years ago I wore a 22. Hard work and persistance definitely pay off! 

So that's a 12 with possible water weight.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 27, 2015)

Prettymetty: SEVEN?! And were you the one upthread who said she was trying to get her sexy back? I think you've got that covered, honey!!! 
NaturallyATLPCH: YESSSSSS! Congratulations!!!! I hate putting on clothes (except leggings!) during my TOM, so jeans are a huge deal to me! That is awesome!

In other news, did y'all know jumbo perm rods were super heavy? I weighed myself this morning, removed them, and got back on as an experiment and dropped 0.6 lbs immediately! I reweighed 4 or 5 times to confirm and yep, 0.6 lbs. On my head! Insanity.
I'm 19.6 down and hoping to hit 20 this weekend .


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2015)

^^^Yeah that was me. Only 4 of them are mine, but I treat them the same. Dh has a coworker that is having a rough time with her ex husband. I'm helping out, because I have been there myself.  I just hope all this extra activity results in lbs lost!

Today my mom wants to take them on an outing again (We went on an adventure Wednesday). We will go shopping and out for pizza this evening. Then I can come home, exercise and get in bed early.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Mar 27, 2015)

Oops I'm talking UK sizes. 
ronie 

Should have been clearer 
that would be a size 8 US 
but id like to be a size 8 UK, which is a 4 US
I'm only 5ft 2 hence why I'd like to lose those lbs. I'm short and stout.


----------



## ronie (Mar 27, 2015)

It's been raining, and I just want to sleep in my PJs all day. Thank God I am not eating badly. I hope I get the energy to go to the gym some times today. We might take DD out on a date after school if she is not too tired. Her favorite food is pizza, so I need to spare enough calories for that.


----------



## ronie (Mar 27, 2015)

I also need to do my hair some times in between. I need to get my behind up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 27, 2015)

In hair news, I think my ends need to be trimmed. I've been putting it off but I'm going to finally blow it out and trim it. My ends seem to be a tad bit tangled.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to join. I'll edit in the morning


----------



## ronie (Mar 28, 2015)

So my hair is still dirty. I want to work out this weekend so I will push wash day until Monday. 
Weights for an hour and stair master for 30 minutes today. My knees are getting better, so hopefully I can resume running by Monday. 
Peanut butter sandwich and carrot juice this morning; left over turkey wings from my moms house with spinach and lettuce for lunch. I resisted her rice: yayyyyy. Dinner will be another lean cuisine meal or maybe a bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 28, 2015)

I got on the scale this morning and I'm down to 157.8

I plan to workout tonight on the treadmill.  Dinner will be a fajita salad.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 28, 2015)

Woke up too late to weigh this morning, but I hope I see that 156.6 tomorrow!
TamaraShaniece: welcome!


----------



## naptime (Mar 28, 2015)

So, I fit into my size 8 skirt the other day, and the size 10 pants I just got for my new job are looking kinda loose. I think my veggie soup for lunch is working. I'm still afraid to get on the scale though... lol.


----------



## ronie (Mar 29, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Woke up too late to weigh this morning, but I hope I see that 156.6 tomorrow! TamaraShaniece: welcome!


davisbr88 you are just melting away missy. 
naptime sounds like you gonna need to return those pants, loll. That is an amazing feeling.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's my four week progress...I'm down 11lbs


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey all! May I join?

Current Length:
Collarbone length 

2015 Goal Length: 
APL post trim

Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:
Natural

Hair type:
4C 

How you will achieve goal:
Low manipulation and tons of moisture! 

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight:
192

Goal Weight:
142.. I look healthier and better fit at this weight. I'm 5'8 1/4

Current Dress Size:
12/ L/ 38DD

Goal Size:
7/ M/ 36C 

How you will achieve goal:
I'm aiming for 2 pounds a week starting this week until September 29th

Train 16 weeks for half marathon. 
T25 on cross training days.
Pilates or weight lifting on strength training days. 
Maybe weight lifting in strength training days and pilates on rest days

After the 16 weeks, I plan to do a month (4 weeks) of InsaniT25. It's a hybrid month plan of Insanity workouts and T25 workouts.

After that, T25 or running 3 miles 3 times a week and Pilates every other day 3 times a week for the rest of the year until next spring.

I have a meal plan for runners that I think will be easy to follow. I may blend this plan with Scarsdale diet plan.

I'm going to add a question that I would like to ask everyone here....

What are your plans to maintain the fit lifestyle or weight loss you would like to achieve/ have already achieved ????

As for me, I would like to always do Pilates every other day, maintain running with a 12 week half marathon training twice a year in spring and fall, eat cleaner in summer,  and T25 or Insanity for at least one month each winter

That's it!


----------



## naptime (Mar 29, 2015)

I did my 2 mile run today. It's not much, but I've been in my best shape with a combo of running and p90x. I need to ease back into running to make sure I don't injure myself again. 

I also made some white bean and rosemary soup for my lunches this week. Yummy!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2015)

Once I reach my goal weight I will maintain by being active in my daily life. I plan to take walks, skateboard, rollerblade, swim etc. I will also eat less. Being depressed about my weight triggers binges, so once I am comfortable with my body I will eat better.


----------



## ronie (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't know why but I  am losing my motivation. I am down 17 lbs total since I started my weight loss journey in December. My appetite is finally under control despite my increase cardio workouts. I have increased energy, my dresses are slowly fitting back. I tried on my dress for my birthday in 3 weeks, and I look fine ( although it could be better with 5lbs less), but for whatever reason I am losing interest. 
I have to admit that there are other things bothering me. We lost the bet on a house we really wanted to purchase. Someone else made a much larger offer over the asking price. Now I gotta go with our second choice or keep looking. It is so frustrating. My daughter starts kindergarten in September so we need to get the place soon, so we are settled before the end of summer. Rant over... Sorry.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2015)

We are house hunting too and it is very frustrating.  We may end up building a home, because every house we really want already has an offer ronie. Our lease is up in July so we have to move fast (no pun intended).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Once my goal is met I would love to maintain it by continuing to exercise and eat healthy. I would love to get my family involved. I've tried but they just won't. The only thing they have no choice in to go along with is the healthy eating BC they won't eat if they don't. Maybe once they see how much I've lost after my journey they'll jump on the workout bandwagon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2015)

I just had garlic and herb salmon with steamed broccoli and a little citrus chile rice. I'm off to a great start today. I need to go buy some more fruit for the week. 

I am going to wash my hair later and do a deep treatment (protein). I want a new half wig. The one I have is straight, but I want some curls or waves.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 30, 2015)

ronie: I hope it continues! I have goals to meet!!!!
apple_natural: welcome!

Sorry I have been MIA, everyone! I haven't weighed since Friday morning because my parents came in town and we had an amazing weekend together. I ate according to plan though in a bit larger volume, and I am a bit afraid to weigh! I always used to associate great weekends with lots of wine and really bad foods and a 5-lb weight gain. Even though I didn't do anything like that, I am still psychologically in that mindset! Moment of truth will be tomorrow morning.

I will be catching up on posts later tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm starting insanity today...pray for me


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 30, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm starting insanity today...pray for me



Ha! I love this! Yes you can! Yes you can! - in my Sherman Klump voice


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Sooo I did my routine workout this morning and then did treadmill. I also did insanity Lord I hope I can keep it up with this lol. I drank a green smoothie for breakfast. I had a banana as a snack. Then I drank another smoothie for lunch and had 5 apple slices with tiny bit of peanut butter and a halo orange as a snack. For dinner I made a chocolate peanut butter smoothie and will have a yogurt as a snack. I'm beat...


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 30, 2015)

Haven't started my diet plan yet but hubby and I did go jogging today!!! We did 2.81 miles which is once around the university trail

How I felt before: it was his idea,  but I felt it was okay. I was optimistic about it. I have new gear and I was ready to use it. 

During: FIRST TWO MILES WERE UNCOMFORTABLE!! Lol. Not horrible,  just not the most comfortable. I started out focusing on my cadence (steps per minute). After a while, I found a cadence comfortable for me. Hubby just went at my pace. He's a better runner. 

About 1/4 mile in,  we stopped to stretch. I like waiting a while to warm up a little. My right calf was a little tight. 

About 1 mile in, we started walking because my form was off and I felt the RT calf tightness again. The back of my knees started to itch a little too. Enough to be annoying but I've felt worse. We walked for about 1/4 mile. I thought I was never going to be able to finish a half marathon. I was getting really down.

Hubby corrected my head tilt which was too high and i started breathing better and had a proper forward lean which helped my calf. Then he suggested we start again. Jogged the rest of the way. My shorts started to rub my inner thighs which was irritating but I just focused on my target ahead which were the walkers because they were the perfect distance to focus on and the runners were going to fast it was discouraging lol. After we passed one couple,  I focused on catching up with another couple,  after we passed the walkers.  I focused on the finish line as if I were pulling myself toward it. Corny but it worked. 

FINALLY! Somewhere between 1 1/2 miles to 2 miles. It was like floating!! It got so easy!! I could have kept going all day. I was pumped up. Smiling. Talking. In such a great mood. This is the "runners high." Shorts were still rubbing a little bit it was easy to ignore. I felt great. 

Afterwards: AMAZING! I'm in such a great mood. I have so much energy. I'm breathing more deeply (I'm usually a shallow breather). I can't wait to do it again. 

Lesson: don't judge a run by the first two miles. Focus on the finish line. 

Good form. Good gear. Good thinking. 

The only thing gear wise I need are compression shorts and to bring chapstick in my hydration pouch (when it comes in)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 30, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Haven't started my diet plan yet but hubby and I did go jogging today!!! We did 2.81 miles which is once around the university trail
> 
> How I felt before: it was his idea,  but I felt it was okay. I was optimistic about it. I have new gear and I was ready to use it.
> 
> ...



That's awesome! Glad you enjoyed it and even better your hubby is working with you.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 31, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow apple_natural: you ladies better get it with your workouts!!! Great job! 

I'm down to 155.6 this morning!!!! So I was worried/nervous for no reason! 21 lbs down 
And non-scale victory: I can have a great time without overeating or gaining weight! I will keep this in the back of my mind forever!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Mar 31, 2015)

Weekly check in! 145.6lbs! Ive lost a little over a 10lbs from my weight about 6 weeks ago. I've slacked from insanity. I've been having EXTREMELY long days and can't begin to want to workout. I have still been watched what I've been eating but even that's not completely up to par. I need to get into meal planning. As for my hair  my curl pattern is in full effect. Tiny curls all over my head. I did poo so I could dc and it feel effective. I think I'll refrain from water only washing right now. I like my curls to look a little tighter and when I use water only they are fluffy. Less defined.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 31, 2015)

TwistedRoots: congrats!
I actually have gone back to using products, too, because the humidity destroyed my hair. I've decided to do water-only in the fall and winter and use products in the spring and summer.


----------



## naptime (Mar 31, 2015)

So, my jeans have been feeling really loose lately, but I thought I was just imagining it. Tonight, though, I was able to take them off by just pulling them down without undoing the button or zipper. I guess they really are looser! I'm still afraid to get on the scale though... lol.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 1, 2015)

Pre Spring Break Insomnia . I can't wait for this break.

So after doing 8 weeks of low weight, high reps (which literally killed me but I started getting used to it), I did my first of 12 muscle building workouts (high weight, low reps), and I am getting sore. I am down another pound though. So since this challenge started Feb. 2, I was 194, now I am 180. Body fat was 33% now 30%.

Along with 5 days of cardio (2 days of HITT training), I am sure the cardio and weight combo is helping. When I am done with this challenge I plan on continuing to do 5 days of cardio, 3 days of weights.

Plus I lost this pound not tracking my eating this weekend so I'm even more excited. Going to keep up the same routine.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven't really been checking for this thread due to my non compliance  but all that's gonna change really soon!

At work there is a Biggest Loser competition going on and I can't let my team down. Or waste my $$. This is the only type of loser I'd like to be lol. First official weigh in/start is this Friday!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so ready for this monthly hormonal weight gain to drop off... I know it's temporary,  but it still bothers me


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 1, 2015)

FollicleFanatic: if you're motivated in that way, you should definitely check out Dietbet! That's what I use. It's similar to your Biggest Loser game in that you put in money except everyone who meets their weight loss percentage gets a piece of the pot instead of just having one person or one team win.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 1, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> FollicleFanatic: if you're motivated in that way, you should definitely check out Dietbet! That's what I use. It's similar to your Biggest Loser game in that you put in money except everyone who meets their weight loss percentage gets a piece of the pot instead of just having one person or one team win.



Hmm I will look into that... Lose weight and make some cash? That is right up my alley hehe. Thanks!


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 2, 2015)

How's everyone doing?
I just started out doing a 20/4 intermittent fasting schedule yesterday, and I am loving it! I started IF when I was LC before to get through a stall, but I wanted to start earlier this time because I really like the energy it gives me! My window is 10-2 since I prefer that my food has enough time to digest throughout the day. I find that eating later than that makes sleeping uncomfortable since it takes me so long to digest. It's nice to wake up not feeling like I'm weighed down so heavily. I will keep it up for as long as I can - I will definitely be ready for my first meal in 30 minutes!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 2, 2015)

I went shopping for my grandma's bday gift today. She will be 80 on the 4th. We are all going to Louisiana to celebrate with her. There will be lots of food and drinks, but also lots of dancing, volleyball and other physical activity. I can't wait to see all of my cousins. I just wish I was slimmer already


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 2, 2015)

^ that sounds so fun! It makes me hungry lol

Went on another run today. 

How I felt before: excited for the endorphins lol

During: tried my compression calf sleeves. They are taking some getting used to. For now, they just felt like useless resistance on my calf, but they don't hurt and I don't feel knee pain. My ankles felt a little tight so I focused I'm on them during my stretch. I didn't stop to walk!!

Afterwards: awesome as usual. 

Hair: finally putting in box braids. Arm pit length ones. I have half a head done. Took 3 hours


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 3, 2015)

Prettymetty: that sounds like a fun birthday! You'll have a great time regardless of how you look!
apple_natural: are you doing your own box braids?


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 3, 2015)

apple_natural: are you doing your own box braids?[/QUOTE]

Yup


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 7, 2015)

We're back up! !!!!! Yaaaaayyyy !!!!

Back to business. ..

Fitness:
jogged 3 miles 3 times last week
yesterday, I jogged 3 miles averaging 14 mins. The first was 12 then the others were a bit longer. I should have started slower and ended faster like the other times I jogged.

Anyway as long as I'm averaging less than 16 minutes per mile I'm fine with myself.

My long run goal is 10 minute mile average. working to get there at the end of this 20 weeks.

I can't tell if I'm losing any weight because my scale gives me different weights all the time. I will just keep trying, especially with portion control and snacking >_< I can't start my meal plan until next month


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh hair...( I can't edit.)

Box braids took about 6 or 7 hours total. I didn't keep strict count. It was faster than usual. Hopefully I can keep these up until the start of June.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been very active while the forum was down. I bought a fanny pack to wear to the gym so that I can put my phone, id and keys in there. 

I will have to exercise at home today, but I'm hitting the gym first thing in the morning.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yay! We're back! I began a circuit training workout 3 times per week, and I am loving it! It's more realistic than that boot camp I totally gave up on altogether, and I am more interested in lifting than cardio (I hate cardio!).


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 9, 2015)

I guess I had a rest day today. I wanted to go running, but we had heavy rain by the time I was ready. I need to find my T25 videos so I don't have an excuse to not do something inside. I was supposed to do 30 mins cross training today anyway.

@davisbr88 You have been doing some difficult cardio. Have you tried low impact cardio lately?

This sparkspeople link has a 4 week walking plan that is supposed to be 300 calories a day. That's pretty good, especially if you keep up your strength training along with it
http://www.sparkpeople.com/blog/blog.asp?post=walk_off_up_to_10_pounds_in_28_days
Also! Elliptical!!! That's cardio. Its low impact (easy on the knees).


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 9, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> @davisbr88 You have been doing some difficult cardio. Have you tried low impact cardio lately?
> 
> This sparkspeople link has a 4 week walking plan that is supposed to be 300 calories a day. That's pretty good, especially if you keep up your strength training along with it
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/blog/blog.asp?post=walk_off_up_to_10_pounds_in_28_days
> Also! Elliptical!!! That's cardio. Its low impact (easy on the knees).



I will do some eventually, but the shaping of my body and improvements in my health are not linked to a lot of cardio. The biggest factor in my health improvement is diet, especially because I am in ketosis, which keeps me in fat-burning mode. I have a large amount of muscle mass naturally and overtraining on cardio (when I thought it was the only way) was always an issue for me.  The only time I didn't strain was when I was swimming pretty regularly.
Anyway, my doctor confirmed that two days of 30-45 minutes would suffice, and that I should largely focus on training 3-4 days per week instead. I also do a lot of walking just because of the size of my campus in the mountains (I walk at least 3-4 super hilly miles per day going back and forth to work and class). I definitely can use the heart benefits, though, so I will eventually put in the cardio (I plan to in May), but it's just not a focus for right now.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 9, 2015)

@davisbr88 Awesome! 

I'm trying to figure out how people afford all these good looking fit meals with chia and junk like that or if it's just that I'm cheap.

Hair: coconut oil on my scalp is helping me not to tear it up while in these braids.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 9, 2015)

@apple_natural: The ONLY way I can afford those kinds of things is if I absolutely do NOT go out to eat at all. Usually I can get away with not doing that for about 2-3 weeks, but then one day I will just be too tired to cook and it will turn into a delivery kind of day, which will spread to like a week at least... lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2015)

I burned at least 1000 calories today doing zumba and hiit. I also did arms and abs...

My diet was pretty good I guess. I drank a lot of water and I didn't have anything sweet 

I'm just gonna keep burning calories until I'm exhausted.  I'm having a pool party for Camden and Chloe next month so I need to at least drop 1lb a week until then.


----------



## naptime (Apr 10, 2015)

So...um...I got Spanx jeans...

and I love them!!! Lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 11, 2015)

@Prettymetty: go, girl! I've been strength training almost everyday and I am loving it. I thought I was going to hate working out again, but I think I have hit my sweet spot.
@naptime: what are Spanx jeans? Like jeggings?


----------



## naptime (Apr 11, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @Prettymetty: go, girl! I've been strength training almost everyday and I am loving it. I thought I was going to hate working out again, but I think I have hit my sweet spot.
> @naptime: what are Spanx jeans? Like jeggings?



No...not jeggings!!! They are regular jeans, and cute! They are structured to kinda hold you in though


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 11, 2015)

@Prettymetty One pound a week is completely reasonable to me. You can do it!

@davisbr88 I'm happy we found some exercises we like!!! I'm loving jogging. Sounds like success already right!? lol 

@naptime Let's see them! 

As for me,  went on a jog with hubby today. 3 miles. Averaged 15 minutes per mile but! Felt great! Talked the whole way! ! It felt like it went fast just because I felt great. Jogging puts me in a great mood. 

Still going to down to at least a 12 minute mile. .. a higher goal is 10 minutes per mile, but I will work for that next year before my run in February. For now,  i just want to average 12 minutes. 

Hubby runs 8 minute average miles. Maybe the year after next I will try for that lol


----------



## naptime (Apr 11, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> @Prettymetty One pound a week is completely reasonable to me. You can do it!
> 
> @davisbr88 I'm happy we found some exercises we like!!! I'm loving jogging. Sounds like success already right!? lol
> 
> ...



I keep trying to attach a pic but I can't


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 12, 2015)

naptime said:


> I keep trying to attach a pic but I can't


I had this problem. It turned out the pictures on the camera roll on my phone were too big (over 4 MB). I had to find a app to resize them before I could post them.


----------



## naptime (Apr 12, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I had this problem. It turned out the pictures on the camera roll on my phone were too big (over 4 MB). I had to find a app to resize them before I could post them.



Thanks...ugh...seems like work, lol. I'm tired from doing my hair...lol.


----------



## Lovely_Lady82 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lovely_Lady82 said:


> Hey ya'll, hope it's not too late to join. Here are my plans for 2015:
> 
> Hair Goals
> Current Length: SL
> ...



***Quoting to remind myself of my goals. ***

It's time to get REAL with myself.  I work out  3-4 times a week by going to Zumba classes but I don't lose weight. In reality I need to up my intensity and incorporate muscle building exercises.  Plus I have no discipline when it comes to eating and I love sweets and fast food. I need to drastically clean up my diet. I ordered 21 Day Fix so that I can be on a structured program which focuses on clean eating, which is my main problem. 

From here on out I will be setting weekly exercise goals, meal prepping twice a week according to the 21 day fix meal plan, and checking into this thread daily. 

On the hair front, things are going great. I gave myself a hard protein treatment and have started using Wen as my co-wash/deep conditioner/leave in.  I'm also protective styling by wearing wigs 95% of the time.  I'm about 2 inches from apl and hope to make apl by my birthday in August.

I am rededicating myself to this challenge!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Hair Goals
> Current Length: APL
> 2015 Goal Length: MBL
> Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
> ...


I must confess: I have not consistently done 3 workouts per week and my stress is still there. My weight this morning was 168. I am starting over today. My goals are to lose 1-2lbs each week, drink several cups of water daily, get 75 grams of protein daily, and do at least 10000 steps daily (on my fitness watch).

As soon as my phone is fully charged I am headed to the gym. I will do some circuit training and 30 minutes on the elliptical. I will do abs when I get home. My official weigh in day will be Monday except during TOM. I should really avoid the scale during those days...


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm into healthy fit meals, but I get overwhelmed because they look so expensive and we need two different meals in the house. Hubby needs stuff to plump him up and I don't want to eat all his starches and carbs or else starve. We need to find a middle ground.

I want to start gardening in pots on my patio. I think this will help me keep up a healthy eating mentality. I can stay excited about it this way I think

I'll grow an avocado tree (yep in a pot), dragonfruit,  aloe vera. I want to hang strawberries..

Of course I can't just stop there. I have to want quinoa, carrots, and onions. Raspberries, blueberries, and hang tomatoes.

1: I don't have that much space
2: My Mom killed my idea with three words... birds, bugs, rodents... Gross.

I'm still trying to figure out how to make it work lol

eta: we have space. Hang one upside down thing of strawberries and one of tomatoes. I can put spinach on the top side. five pots along the front, one each of avocado, dragonfruit, aloe vera,  quinoa, carrots. And a pot of raspberries in the corner. .. now am I too late for this year...

Oh and my herb garden holder on the side: basil, thyme, rosemary...Some more things to keep mosquitos away like citronella and rosemary. I think I can grow garlic inside and onion 

I'm excited lol 

Running 4 miles today

Hair: keeping it moistened and coconut oil on my scalp


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2015)

I've still been working out and eating healthy. Except Wednesday, Thursday and Friday I didn't work out. My doctor put me on rest for my sane problem leg until today. Best believe I was back at it today lol. Anyway I didn't loose nor gain last week so I'm hoping this week will be better even though aunt flow came yesterday and I was told you usually put on a few during that time of the month.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 13, 2015)

It has been a while since I posted. So first updates I am finally under 150 (147.8) YAY but the best part is I lost 2 inches on my thighs.

I have been doing the intermittent fasting and you know it is awesome for me. I do the 16/8 so my eating hours are between like 3 and 11. Now it is not quite like what is on the bodybuilding website but similar I wake up and drink water with lemon then a cup of coffee with cream and sugar then more water. One day I was really starving and I had a protein shake but most of the time I am not even hungry. Then around three when I get hungry I start off with soup normally because it is fast easily portable and yummy. Then I move on to meat and veggies recently I have been loving Szechuan spicy green beans and either rainbow trout or lake trout favorite meal. Then the last meal I add in my carbs recently I am all about the baked sweat potato and spaghetti before bed I usually have greek yogurt and blue berries. I feel really good though like I have more energy.

Still not going to the gym as much as I should but I keep trying - work has been kicking my butt. I would like to go three days a week so far I make it two and then work out at home for the remaining three, I tell myself better than it was but I feel like I am full of it. When I do go I have gotten good at the dumbbells but I still feel a bit nervous about the barbell . Oh and I am neglecting my abs - funny how you know stuff and still do it the same anyway ***sigh*** Been working on my butt but I am not seeing change - not sure if it is me or really no change.

As for my hair I have been doing the MHM method for about two months and I have seen some really great changes in my hair.  I had to tweak some changes to work for me. As for length I cut it so I am starting over again but the shape is so much better. Anyone who wears their hair curly all the time should really consider a divacut. I choose to cut quit a bit off the back because of the shrinkage on the top of my head did not match the back but you know I don't even miss it. I love the fact I can get up in the morning spritz my hair was water a tug here and a pull there add some oil and I am good.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 13, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> I'm into healthy fit meals, but I get overwhelmed because they look so expensive and we need two different meals in the house. Hubby needs stuff to plump him up and I don't want to eat all his starches and carbs or else starve. We need to find a middle ground.
> 
> I want to start gardening in pots on my patio. I think this will help me keep up a healthy eating mentality. I can stay excited about it this way I think
> 
> ...



You can totally do container gardening - the easiest are tomatoes, lettuce, cucumbers, swiss chard and zuchini/squash.

The garlic will be a problem typically we plant it in fall then harvest in June at least on the east coast and onions have a lot of root they get really long.

I did a lettuce bowl for a friend who had surgery it was pretty and she said it lasted about two months


----------



## Lovely_Lady82 (Apr 14, 2015)

@apple_natural Gardening is something I always wanted to get into, but I've never actually grown my own food-sounds fun.  I say do it!

@HairPleezeGrow Hope you're leg is doing better and you're able to get back in the swing of things.

@Ajna Congrats on making it to the 140's and the inches lost.  My stomach is my biggest problem area, but after reading your post I realized that I rarely work on my abs.  You're right, it's funny how that works. 

Exercise check in:
4/13/15: 45 min Zumba class
4/14/15: 45 min Zumba class
Tomorrow I'll do the total body workout that came with the 21DF. I need to do this first thing in the morning or it won't get done.
I weighed in yesterday at 211 lbs


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 15, 2015)

I did a 10 minute interval bike workout that kicked my butt. It's like I have a trainer with me. I watch a guy named Adrian on YT and he promises 10lbs in 10 days with his 10 min workout. The afterburn is what gets the fat off. I weighed in at 161.5 this morning


----------



## naptime (Apr 15, 2015)

I just discovered a trail by my new job! Its about 2 miles and I've been heading out during my lunch. So happy I've found a way to keep working out.

My hair is about 12 weeks post and very floofy, lol. It seems happy though, so I'll keep with my plan of relaxing twice a year.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 16, 2015)

Ajna said:


> You can totally do container gardening - the easiest are tomatoes, lettuce, cucumbers, swiss chard and zuchini/squash.
> 
> The garlic will be a problem typically we plant it in fall then harvest in June at least on the east coast and onions have a lot of root they get really long.
> 
> I did a lettuce bowl for a friend who had surgery it was pretty and she said it lasted about two months



Good job on being under 150! I'll be excited when I even get to 150 anything lol

Thanks for the pot gardening tips!! Of course I have a million and one ideas. I'm still working on options for my zone, when to start each, etc...


I typed all the above a couple of days ago and it didn't post


----------



## Lovely_Lady82 (Apr 16, 2015)

Daily check in: 45 min Lift and Load class.  I substituted the class for the total body workout with the 21DF.  My quads are already sore and it's only been a few hours since the class!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 16, 2015)

I did a hiit workout this morning and I took a wagon walk with the babies. I have one more walk planned and I need to do my abs later.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 16, 2015)

Hubby and I jogged 4.2 miles Tuesday !!! 13:53 average pace which is improvement from my 15 minute average. This is the second time getting 13 minute average. yayyy

Ive been changing things up workout schedule wise. Im kind of doing what makes me happy. I'm blending my half marathon training with this 12 week strength program called Jamie Eason Live Fit (From bodybuilding.Com).. and on Saturdays I may do a T25 or Insanity workout.

I'm losing my running pal hubby some days. It's okie. He wants to do more weights, so he's going to follow a different schedule some days and we will be using this new gym at his work those days.

Hair: I did an acv rinse Tuesday night. I want to try a hot oil treatment Saturday


----------



## Ajna (Apr 16, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Good job on being under 150! I'll be excited when I even get to 150 anything lol
> 
> Thanks for the pot gardening tips!! Of course I have a million and one ideas. I'm still working on options for my zone, when to start each, etc...
> 
> ...



Anytime! The only suggestion I have for you is buy the plants and don't start from seeds it will give you a chance to work out what you need to do for growth without having the stress of seeds that did not take or are a bit limp.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 16, 2015)

I logged something wrong so I actually have 245 calories remaining today. I'm not sure what to eat though. Either hi protein yogurt with strawberries or a grilled ck salad with acv...


----------



## Lovely_Lady82 (Apr 16, 2015)

Daily check in: 45min Zumba class, I also stayed for line dancing afterwards. My quads are super sore today.  I need to go grocery shopping and meal prep, because my eating has not been on plan. I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello ladies! I've been so busy and so slack not dropping weight as fast but nonetheless I'm still dropping. 144.4 lbs 14 more to go! Eating habits go from great to girl you know better on the same day but still watch portions. Haven't  worked out in a while so to be losing still is a blessing. Posting my starting pic for this thread (2/25) and a pic I took yesterday (4/16).


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 17, 2015)

I ended up eating grilled chicken and green beans last night (210 calories).

Now I'm at the gym. I will do a quick interval workout and then head home. I'm going shopping later so that will add more miles to my pedometer...


----------



## Lovely_Lady82 (Apr 17, 2015)

@TwistedRoots Nice progress!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Apr 17, 2015)

Lovely_Lady82 said:


> @TwistedRoots Nice progress!


Thanks honey! I was actually kind of shocked at the before and after.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 17, 2015)

Way to go @TwistedRoots


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 17, 2015)

Missed the gym tonight -_-... upset


----------



## Lovely_Lady82 (Apr 19, 2015)

4/17: 45 min Zumba class
4/18: Couldn't make it to the gym. Mowed my front and back yard though-that counts right?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 19, 2015)

@TwistedRoots Your before and after is amazing! I'm so nervous to post my before picture on here but I know it would help motivate me.

Quick 25min cardio workout in my basement to get back into the swing of things. Multitasking at it's finest since i'm also DC'in my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 19, 2015)

I didn't exercise today so I am staying under my calories. I did buy a new pushup sports bra and 2 new tanks with gym pants. One of my tanks says "I won't quit until I'm fit" I think I'll wear that one tomorrow...


----------



## TwistedRoots (Apr 19, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> @TwistedRoots Your before and after is amazing! I'm so nervous to post my before picture on here but I know it would help motivate me.
> 
> Quick 25min cardio workout in my basement to get back into the swing of things. Multitasking at it's finest since i'm also DC'in my hair.


 

Thank you! Don't be scared girl! At the time I was quite embarrassed I still am in some regards. But I'm serious about losing the weight so I kind of needed that to motivate me. You'll do fine with or without. I use that picture and a picture from two years ago when I thought my weight was "out of line"... Boy was I wrong. I'd give anything to be the before I was then lol


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 19, 2015)

@TwistedRoots Awesome progress!keep up the great work! 

speaking of before photos, that's all I got done this weekend. That's ok. I can't be pulled down by a few bad days. I'm hoping to start up again tomorrow.

I need backup workouts in case I can't make it to the gym.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Apr 19, 2015)

As the weather is changing I'm finding it harder to manage my hair...Which is odd. Before it was so much easier to deal with warm weather hair. I wish I had enough to put in braids. Starting over was refreshing but I'm over this little hair lol. And I'm not okay with wigs my hair line doesn't do well with them. OAN: The weather also makes my friends  want to go on patios and drink... I had to just  give up alcohol. Empty calories just can't cut it in my plan. 

Oh and thanks!!! @GettingKinky I'm trying to get this together.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Apr 19, 2015)

@apple_natural
Thank you!! Is your neighborhood jogging/running friendly? Maybe you can do that and jump roping.

We have game consoles so I do Zumba on the old XBOX kinect. When I had a personal trainer she recommended me doing that or insanity when I didn't see her/ if I didn't make it to the gym.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 20, 2015)

@TwistedRoots thank you for the encouragement!
I have no excuse now. I pulled out my T25 and Insanity... and my DVD player. I even found my New York Ballet Workout video I just HAD to have when I was about 16 lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

I fell asleep before I could eat my last meal/snack so I have a nice defecit today. I'm excited about my weigh in tomorrow.  I better go back to bed


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

This is my outfit of the day. I'm wearing a striped pushup sports bra, tank and capris. My current weight is 163 on my glass scale (161 on bodyfat scale). I am down 2 lbs since Thursday. Hooray!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking good girlie! Love that shirt! @Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks @TwistedRoots! I'm trying... I plan to post a new update pic every 5-10 lbs. 

I just had broccoli and chicken parmesan with diced tomatoes and habaneros. I'm stuffed and lunch was only 380 calories! 

Breakfast was 2 egg beaters, 2 slices of Sara Lee Delightful toast, teaspoon of grape jelly and a cup of greek yogurt (320 calories).  Home cooked food is much more filling and lower on calories than restaurant food.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 20, 2015)

Was able to get a quick 20 min workout in this morning. I'll do some light yoga tonight to stretch out. Weighed in this morning at 150.8


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Was able to get a quick 20 min workout in this morning. I'll do some light yoga tonight to stretch out. Weighed in this morning at 150.8


When I get to 150 I might just throw myself a party. I have been in the 165 range for at least a year. All I want for my bday in June is to be 150 or less.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

I've been slacking on my participation in this thread. I'm not losing weight and my hair is sloooooooooowly growing. I'm having a hard time staying motivated in the interim.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

Don't feel bad @faithVA . I have been slacking too. I just got serious about losing weight last week. I had the desire to lose weight, but I wasn't making any changes.

I have a good feeling about things now.  I will be at or near my goal weight by September


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 21, 2015)

@Prettymetty 150 is my highest weight I was stuck around 145-147 range I can't wait to get back down to 140

Went to bed SUPER early last night since i'm up an hour before my alarm i'll do yoga and my ab roller now since I skipped it last night.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 21, 2015)

Meh, I worked out this morning but my diet so far today is horrible. Lunch will be chipotle atleast I'm getting a chicken salad.


----------



## ronie (Apr 21, 2015)

So I have been MIA since the forum update. I have been busy with school and preparing for my birthday. I still have finals this week, but my birthday is now gone so I have time to breathe. 
I almost made my goal for my birthday. I hit 146 lbs instead of 145. That wasn't too bad since I fit into my birthday dress ok. Unfortunately I probably gained 2 lbs from all the dinners, drinks, and cakes. And I went the whole of last week without working out. Today I went back to the gym and started back eating light. I am still eastingy birthday cake though, lollll. 
I did a flexi rod set on blown out hair for my birthday, but the curls did not hold. So it looked like a light flat iron bob. 
Happy to see everyon holding it on. I am excited to be back


----------



## ronie (Apr 21, 2015)

I tried to post a picture but it's either I don't know what I'm doing or the website is not allowing pictures yet. This is my first post since the update.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 21, 2015)

ronie said:


> I tried to post a picture but it's either I don't know what I'm doing or the website is not allowing pictures yet. This is my first post since the update.


I think the pics have to be under 5mb. It took a few tries, but I was able to upload a pic without using a photo editor or photo site (Ex fotki).


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 21, 2015)

@Prettymetty i love the outfit!!! you look adorable. AND i like the idea of posting a photo every 5-10 pounds.. thats a great idea. I'm going to borrow that one! i may not post it lol but i'll take one for myself.. .maybe i will post them idk. i should. its a great idea. AND i think you should totally throw a party at 150 lbs. I can't wait to be 150 anything. I don't care if its 159.99 lol. THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIPS, PHOTOS, AND ENCOURAGEMENT

as for me, i am trying to get a new food plan that incorporates fun meals that use like chia and stuff. all the stuff that I was complaining of not being able to afford earlier in this thread lol. now i want to use it. i don't think its going to be expensive, it just looks like that. plus we don't have any children, i should do what i want dang it


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks @apple_natural! 

You guys are lucky to be kid free. I'm up right now getting the boys ready for school. Immediately after that I'm going to the gym.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Apr 22, 2015)

One day I weighed in at 143 but it must've been a fluke because...no. :-( lol anyhow! Don't get discouraged @faithVA motivation is the key to everything. I post sticky notes everywhere to keep me motivated and my wedding dress shopping date is nearing too. Think of small goals don't try to tackle anything big. For me I just want to lose roughly 1lb-2lbs per week. I know how much intake and how much to burn needed to obtain that. And my hair too seems to be growing slowly... Well not fast enough for me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

I did this workout this morning
 and now I'm eating breakfast.

3 egg beaters, 2 serrano peppers, mandarin orange slices, half cup vanilla greek yogurt and 2 slices Sara Lee delightful toast. 295 calories!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

If you want an easy way to track your food and exercise try fatsecret. I stumbled upon the site when I was googling something last week. Since I started counting calories I have lost 3lbs. I joined on Thursday so that's less than a week. It's free. All u need is an email or facebook log in to join.

And I hope yall enjoy the interval bike workout as much as I do.

Today was my 4th day doing it. 6 more and then I will start his treadmill running intervals.


----------



## cynd (Apr 22, 2015)

I've been pretending this thread didn't exist and have been drowning in the deep end in terms of my eating.  Summer's coming and I won't be able to  hide under layers so I've decided to fake motivation until it hopefully becomes a habit.  Joined the gym the other day and I'm supposed to go for the first time later today for my fitness orientation.  I'm already thinking about rescheduling... .  Also  having mini hair crisis because I've been hiding under wigs for months but I don't think I'll be able to wear them as it gets warmer because I sweat profusely in my head, even without the wig.


----------



## cynd (Apr 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I did this workout this morning
> and now I'm eating breakfast.
> 
> 3 egg beaters, 2 serrano peppers, mandarin orange slices, half cup vanilla greek yogurt and 2 slices Sara Lee delightful toast. 295 calories!



Thanks @Prettymetty.  I like the idea of these interval workouts. They look simple and doable.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 22, 2015)

I went for a 15 min run then did a HIIT work out that I cobbled together from moves i found on interest and put into a HIIT app. I feel great now. I don't know how I'll feel tomorrow  . I also gave away a chocolate bar that I bought when I knew I shouldn't have even bought it in the first place.* I feel like this is my greatest accomplishment of the day*. I've not weighed myself but my work pants feel reassuringly baggy. There's a girl at work that I work out with in the park. We must look like fools but i just feels good to work out outside in the open air near on grass and we motivate eachother

Hair wise. still doing the same old twists in a high bun. I spray with curl activator and water and grapeseed oil, and then seal that with some oil sheen (yes girl, I said oil sheen), once every three days. I also co-wash on the weekends. or even just do a water rinse to get rid of the excess product and moisturise and seal again.

ETA. and I bought some Joico products to deep condition with. I think since i'm taking working out seriously I'm going to  have to swap some water rinses for shampoo washes. Meaning i'm going to have to deep condition more.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm trying not to give in to my old pj ways, but I want to try a new shampoo. I am almost out of Con Argan oil and I can't help but wonder if something better is out there...


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 22, 2015)

Skipped my morning workout needed that extra 30 minutes of sleep. After class tonight I plan to do a workout I didn't realize YouTube had so many great workouts you can do at home without the gym.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

At the end of the day I'm usually not hungry, but I have extra calories. Tonight I am having a glass of wine. And then it's lights out for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have been so ghost! School has gotten really, really hectic, but I will be back in 2 weeks when finals are done! *kiss, kiss*


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2015)

It's almost 10 and I still haven't washed my hair. The house is spotless though. Not bad for having a house full of kids (8).

My mil came to pick up my nephew around 730 and she was like "It's so quiet and clean in here".

Now I'm just waiting on my girl to come get her baddies. What a day!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> It's almost 10 and I still haven't washed my hair. The house is spotless though. Not bad for having a house full of kids (8).
> 
> My mil came to pick up my nephew around 730 and she was like "It's so quiet and clean in here".
> 
> Now I'm just waiting on my girl to come get her baddies. What a day!



8 kids and you kept the house clean and quiet.. you deserve an award lol or atleast a glass of wine...

managed to get a quick 30 min workout in. took my final exam yesterday put my son to bed and then went straight to sleep


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2015)

^^^Timeout is real over here. At one point 3 of them were in timeout 

I ended up not doing my hair. I'm exhausted.  I may wait up and have a glass of wine with dh


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 25, 2015)

I had my first cheat meal in 10 days. It was about 1300 calories. I have to eat light for the rest of the day. And hopefully I burn a ton of calories at work tonight.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 25, 2015)

We kind of did t25 today. The cardio video kept skipping around. That's what i get for buying from some random Chinese place. I will see if the other videos do that or of this one just needs to be cleaned. Other wise I will just do Insanity.

First, I did the new York City ballet workout to get me in the mood for cardio. Its a light workout kind of like pilates.... 

Happy I got moving today


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay so here's my 8 week progress so far. I still have a ton more to go but I'm proud of myself. Great job everyone else! Y'all did amazing.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 26, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so here's my 8 week progress so far. I still have a ton more to go but I'm proud of myself. Great job everyone else! Y'all did amazing.View attachment 325845View attachment 325846



Wow! !! Awesome!!! 

I think I'm only on week 3 or 4.. I forgot because I haven't exercised much this last week so I'm going to start it over


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 26, 2015)

Later in the evening. ...

We did t25 workout today... speed 2.0. This video works well. unlike our cardio one that was skipping yesterday. 

I did the modifications when I got tired in order to keep moving. I may have had quick pauses, but I kept it going for the most part. 

Tomorrow we're supposed to be hitting the gym after work... on schedule


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 26, 2015)

Cleaning up and laying things out for in the morning. Then I'm doing 35 mins of cardio.

Hair update: got my hair trimmed so i'm slightly above APL but 100% even. Leaving my hair in braids underneath my wig and applying green magic (i'll do this for 2-3 weeks at a time).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I did this workout this morning
> and now I'm eating breakfast.
> 
> 3 egg beaters, 2 serrano peppers, mandarin orange slices, half cup vanilla greek yogurt and 2 slices Sara Lee delightful toast. 295 calories!



hmm, I may have to try this.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

cynd said:


> I've been pretending this thread didn't exist and have been drowning in the deep end in terms of my eating.  Summer's coming and I won't be able to  hide under layers so I've decided to fake motivation until it hopefully becomes a habit.  Joined the gym the other day and I'm supposed to go for the first time later today for my fitness orientation.  I'm already thinking about rescheduling... .  Also  having mini hair crisis because I've been hiding under wigs for months but I don't think I'll be able to wear them as it gets warmer because I sweat profusely in my head, even without the wig.



Did you make it to the gym? I hope so.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2015)

You are doing an awesome job @HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 27, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Wow! !! Awesome!!!
> 
> I think I'm only on week 3 or 4.. I forgot because I haven't exercised much this last week so I'm going to start it over


Thanks I'm trying girl. I want to stay motivated and not give up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> You are doing an awesome job @HairPleezeGrow


Thank you!


----------



## cynd (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you make it to the gym? I hope so.



I cannot tell a lie.  No, I didn't, and I rationalized that I should wait and start fresh with a new week.  SMH


----------



## cynd (Apr 27, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so here's my 8 week progress so far. I still have a ton more to go but I'm proud of myself. Great job everyone else! Y'all did amazing.View attachment 325845View attachment 325846



Great job @HairPleezeGrow!  Very inspiring.  I wish I could "like" you twice.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

cynd said:


> I cannot tell a lie.  No, I didn't, and I rationalized that should wait and start fresh with a new week.  SMH



Ok. Well let that be your last rationalization against yourself. It's a new week. Time to get to the gym.


----------



## cynd (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ok. Well let that be your last rationalization against yourself. It's a new week. Time to get to the gym.



Let us pray...  I have a doctor's appointment today and she LOVES to weigh me and smile when I've gained weight, so I'm sure I'll leave in a state of depression, but hopefully that will also get me out of this self-sabotaging cycle I'm stuck in.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 27, 2015)

Looking good @HairPleezeGrow 
Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2015)

I hit the gym early this morning then I cooked breakfast. It's almost lunch time, but I would rather take a nap right now. It's going to be a busy week


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 27, 2015)

Skipped my workout last night and my eating has been terrible so far today thanks to that tom. I'll workout tonight after work.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 27, 2015)

cynd said:


> Great job @HairPleezeGrow!  Very inspiring.  I wish I could "like" you twice.


Aww thanks hun!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 27, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> Looking good @HairPleezeGrow
> Keep up the great work!!


Thank you


----------



## cynd (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got back from my doctor's appt.  I knew I had gained a little but I was not ready to hear I've gained 14 lbs in 6 months!!!   At this rate, I'll need the jaws of life to get out of the door soon.  If this isn't the wakeup call I needed, I don't know what is.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 27, 2015)

Went to the gym today! I did 10k cycling! That's over 6 miles. It only took me a little under thirty minutes, so I didn't think I was really getting a workout. I did the sit back one where you just push your legs. It has something to hold onto, but I was going faster than my arms would have been comfortable going. 

Came home and hubby kindly suggested I do my T25 since I didn't do this morning and I was up for it because the cycling machine said I lost 300 calories, but I probably ate that back with these dried fruits. I didn't know they had sugar in them, but I was already eating them by the time I read it. Also, I learned I love dried coconut, so I kept eating -_-... dont judge

I did the T25 Total Body Circuit! I kept on going as much as I could, but I hate those crawl planks lol. I tried.


----------



## hareluvah (Apr 28, 2015)

Ladies, I have been MIA. I don't even know the last time I posted.  I am still at the same weight as when I started this challenge.  I know myself and my excuses and just need to suck it up and accept that I have to drastically change my diet because I am not able to work out how I would like to (due to my hip injury).  

I have been peeking in and am so encouraged by you ladies that are sticking to your mini goals and larger goals and getting it done.

Getting back on the wagon...


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 28, 2015)

hareluvah said:


> Ladies, I have been MIA. I don't even know the last time I posted.  I am still at the same weight as when I started this challenge.  I know myself and my excuses and just need to suck it up and accept that I have to drastically change my diet because I am not able to work out how I would like to (due to my hip injury).
> 
> I have been peeking in and am so encouraged by you ladies that are sticking to your mini goals and larger goals and getting it done.
> 
> Getting back on the wagon...



That's good to hear. .or see.

Im learning that success isn't necessarily going hard core and getting results in a short amount of time. even if we do that, we'll just gain it all back if we didn't also add exercise into our regular lives. I'm trying for long term fitness. I dont want to have to focus on weight loss again. To get there, I first thought if what place exercise could regularly stay in my schedule for the week and throughout the year.

Now, I'm focusing on maintaining that schedule instead of thinking about pounds. Also, I want to do half marathons.  Preparing for that distracts me from weight lost and  helps me focus on using the right gear (for as cheap as I can find), getting the right form during workout to prevent injury, eating the right food and stretching. Its helping...so far... not to get so overwhelmed with how far I have to go but instead to work on it a little at a time. 

The results so far on this thread are really encouraging and so are results of black girls on pinterest. There are black women really getting it together and getting into fitness as a lifestyle!  

That's all helping me. I hope something here motivates you too...


For all you ladies hanging in there, what keeps you going? ??


----------



## TwistedRoots (Apr 29, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> That's all helping me. I hope something here motivates you too...
> 
> *
> For all you ladies hanging in there, what keeps you going? ??*



Vanity


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 29, 2015)

TwistedRoots said:


> Vanity



my holiday pics that I'm going to instagram


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2015)

I am in the 150s. My fatsecret weigh in today was 159.8 

I just did cardio and strength training. Now I'm going to cook some egg beaters and toast. I am so proud of myself for being consistent and having self control. I didn't have bday cake or cupcakes yesterday... it was my daughter, sister and 2 coworkers bday. 

That is commitment to being fit!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 29, 2015)

Ha! Lol whatever works @TwistedRoots


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 29, 2015)

Man I have the worst craving for some popeyes.. but i'm trying to ignore it. Signed up for planet fitness so i'll be there tonight after work.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 29, 2015)

TwistedRoots said:


> Vanity



Me too. Is that really so bad?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Man I have the worst craving for some popeyes.. but i'm trying to ignore it. Signed up for planet fitness so i'll be there tonight after work.


Dh bought Popeyes yesterday. It's still sitting there lol. I think he's trying to test me


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 29, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> *For all you ladies hanging in there, what keeps you going? *??


 
I hate to admit it but summer time is right around the corner that plus since I started my new job I've gained a few pounds and I want to return to my normal/healthy weight.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Dh bought Popeyes yesterday. It's still sitting there lol. I think he's trying to test me


 
I'm not gonna do it i'm just going to go pick up a salad and maybe a cookie lol. That's a horrible test cause as soon as I smell popeyes I want it.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 29, 2015)

Man. I'm not weighing myself anymore until I actually see my pooh bear belly go down. I'm tired of carrying a burger baby. I thought I was losing weight. I'm not losing crap. I need to get a professional body fat counter thing. I'll just go off of that

Eta: I finished the first week of t25 today. We started Saturday because it just worked out and we wanted the rest days to fall on Thursday and Friday. I'm still going to run on Monday Wednesday and long runs Friday. 

Haven't started the Jamie Eason Live fit yet. I'll put at least two strength exercises in a week


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 30, 2015)

Weighed this morning anyway lol.. thought I saw my belly go down. It wasn't as bloated or something.

Turns out my body fat is going down.
I didn't record my body fat at the beginning of April, but it was about 32 or 33 or something. I need to keep better records
Today's body fat the first weight was 30%. Weighed again and got the same weight, but 29.5% body fat. I'm going to buy a handheld one whenever i get a chance.

Weight Monday evening was 197 something. Wednesday evening was 196.6
This morning (usual time i weight) was 196.0
That's progress. I'll take it

eta: didn't mention my workout
Monday: 10k cycling and T25 total body circuit
Tuesday: 3 miles (12:43 average!!) and T25 ab intervals 
Wednesday: T25 lower focus & T25 cardio


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2015)

I had a good workout today on the elliptical.  My thighs are already sore... I'm just gonna walk it out. I haven't done a really good ab workout in a while so today I will find one on youtube.

My next FS weigh in is Monday. Hopefully I am down at least 1/2lb. Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 30, 2015)

I need to start getting back into working out in the morning. I know I stopped just so I could sleep in but at the end of the day after work i'm always tired.


----------



## apple_natural (May 1, 2015)

5.88 miles today! 14:38 minute average. first mile 11 minutes. 12 minutes second mile. blazing hot though. Stopped to stretch and took off my compression sleeves. I was good after that. went at a casual pace

Eta: What helped was to make sure I kept doing high knees. Not pumping my knees up high enough causesme to come down too hard on my feet and calf pain


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2015)

Hi ladies!
Starting back on another 8 week challenge. It starts tomorrow so I'm pretty excited. I'm posting where I came from on February 23 rd when I started the first 8 weeks. Took a week break and then today's starting pics. I know y'all just saw pics a few weeks ago but I like to keep an updated record.
On February 23rd I did measurements so here they are compared to today's measurements.
      Feb 23rd                     May 3rd
Weight-  233.8                   219.2
Left Arm- 15.5 in               14in
Right arm- 15.5 in            15 in
Chest- 44.75 in                  43.5 in
Waist- 41.25 in                  37.25in
Stomach- 45.5 in               42 in
Hips- 50in                          49.25 in
Left thigh- 28.5 in               29in
Right thigh- 28.5in             28in


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> That's good to hear. .or see.
> 
> Im learning that success isn't necessarily going hard core and getting results in a short amount of time. even if we do that, we'll just gain it all back if we didn't also add exercise into our regular lives. I'm trying for long term fitness. I dont want to have to focus on weight loss again. To get there, I first thought if what place exercise could regularly stay in my schedule for the week and throughout the year.
> 
> ...


What keeps me going is my children. I need to be an example to them for my health and theirs. Yeah I want to look good like the next person of course but I look at that as a perk or benefit to my lifestyle change.


----------



## TwistedRoots (May 3, 2015)

I'm stuck at 144lbs up and down a couple of ounces per day but still 144. I will say I haven't been eating as I was and working out is out the window with 16hour days. I just hit the grocery store and am going to attempt to get back on it. Dinner tonight will be roasted chicken breast, squash, zucchini, and quinoa. That will probably be lunch tomorrow too. 

As for my hair... I ditched hairfinity not that I wasn't getting any growth but I don't think it was wow factor enough...not to mention I spoke to a girlfriend the other day...she brought up the mane choice and my inner PJ came out and ordered their pills..thank God for Amazon prime they arrived today! Sunday delivery is everything to me lol! Oh and I did Aphogee's 2 step protein treatment on a whim and my curls are soooo full of life! The ladies at church were asking me if I used a new product!


----------



## TwistedRoots (May 3, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow its perfectly fine to keep track of your progress with inch measurements... And to repost pictures! You're proud and should be! I was too until my waist stayed @29 1/2 inches for a few weeks. Lol! You're doing great girl! Keep at it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2015)

TwistedRoots said:


> @HairPleezeGrow its perfectly fine to keep track of your progress with inch measurements... And to repost pictures! You're proud and should be! I was too until my waist stayed @29 1/2 inches for a few weeks. Lol! You're doing great girl! Keep at it!


Thanks hun!


----------



## apple_natural (May 3, 2015)

Have you heard of 21 Day Fix? @TwistedRoots its like a portion control thing. Maybe get similar containers from like walmart and follow that plan. It has an approved grocery list and says how many containers worth if each thing like fruit, carbs, and protein are allowed each day based on the amount of calories you need.

I'm planning on doing it when I get some money for containers and a little different foods that what we are buying now.

Today's workout: I did not do well.

Started T25 total body circuit, but I was get nauseated. I ate a handful of mixed nuts before then that just stayed in my throat or something. Then I'm having sinus drainage and my body decided it was going to clear all that out finally. I ended up watching my husband do the other half from the floor.

Started it again and made it through the most part.

I drank a little protein drink and started T25 Cardio because I had a massive migraine yesterday so I didn't do it. I ended up doing the modified version and I made it through. I kept moving for the most part.

P.s. youre doing freaking awesome @HairPleezeGrow you keep going for all our sakes lol I like your photos!


----------



## TwistedRoots (May 3, 2015)

@apple_natural No girl! I haven't! But I like it! I'm going to look into it! We are addicted to Tupperware over here so I'm going to have at it! Thanks for that!


----------



## apple_natural (May 5, 2015)

did my run yesterday, but i didn't do the T25 workout. I had homework. Today I did my T25 workout and I could do yesterday's but I may do it this weekend


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2015)

I cut out the sweets and so far so good. I need to increase my fruits. My veggie intake is pretty good. 

I cycled for 8 miles yesterday and there were a lot of inclines and hills. It was tough. Hopefully that will help me drop the pounds.

As far as my hair its just hanging out waiting for next wash day.


----------



## apple_natural (May 6, 2015)

Omg I need to wash my scalp today. it's so dirty. Lol. 

Double day t25. Lower focus and ab intervals. Then! Jogged 2.78 miles. 15 minute mile average. Felt great. That was pretty good. I didn't want to push the time since I already did my T25 workouts.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 7, 2015)

My trampoline came this week so I've been jumping daily in addition to my 3-4 workouts. I started doing some yoga too for relaxation.  

My calorie intake has been pretty consistent (under 1700 a day). I decided to let Cinco de Mayo be a free day. I had fajitas and stuff.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 7, 2015)

Hi guys.
They've just started a new scheme at work where you and your team track your fitness for 100 days. Its quite a holistic approach tracking diet, sleep and activity at the end of the 100 days there's a prize for the team with the most "fitness" You get a free fitbit . It starts on May 27th. I'm excited about it. I can be quite competitive sometimes so this is super


----------



## Prettymetty (May 8, 2015)

Yesterday was a really good day. I burned about 2800 calories and I ate about 1100 calories.  That was my best defecit ever! Most days I only have a 400-500 calorie defecit. If everyday were like yesterday I would lose 3lbs or more per week.

Too bad I can't be that active and disciplined every day. Oh well. I am losing a lb a week and that's fine with me. It's just nice to see the scale going down consistently.


----------



## naptime (May 8, 2015)

So glad my Dr is addressing my metabolic issues and adjusted my medication. Maybe now I'll see more results.


----------



## naptime (May 9, 2015)

How can a cell phone pic be too big? I was gonna show the latest on my situation.


----------



## apple_natural (May 10, 2015)

did T25 total body circuit today. I don't do that very well I don't think. I should do another one really.  

We went grocery shopping for this two week clean eating thing. Only the hubby is going to need to add carbs and protein since he'll disapear if he loses any weight at all. 

Pretty excited! We got lots of stuff like leeks, fennel, chia, all that crap lol


----------



## apple_natural (May 11, 2015)

The left side of my hair needs to be taken down, but it'll be okay until closer to the beginning of next month.

I fit into a 36 bra strap from my 38. No cup change yet. 191.8 lbs this morning. T25 Speed and jogged 3 miles. 13 min average including my cool down walk home.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

I weighed in at 157.6 this morning. I am down 7lbs since April 16th. I wonder if weight loss will be easier now that I have broken a year long plateau. hmmmm. I guess I will see in the next couple weeks.

Dh gave me some cash and said to get my hair and nails done and take the day off. So I got my hair blown out, took myself to lunch (I had Mexican food and a Corona light) and then I went to the nail salon. He picked up the kids from school and everything. It was nice having some alone time. Now that my hair is straight I will stick to strength training, yoga and low intensity workouts.


----------



## apple_natural (May 12, 2015)

191.0 this afternoon
I kind of had a lot of calories today.. not from bad food, but I think my portion sizes can be smaller.

T25 cardio today. I wanted to walk about 6 miles but I didn't. Maybe Saturday. I will make up my last Saturday T25 Lower Focus on Thursday


----------



## TwistedRoots (May 14, 2015)

So much going on lately... and I'm stuck at 144... for what seems like the past month. I've plateaued which means I gotta start working out. 

Hair is growing nicely oh yea I switched to manetabolism... I got decent growth over my two month period with hairfinity but I just couldn't resist my pj and decided to try the other vitamin. Sunday 5/17 will make 2 weeks. Oh I was clearing out my product tub and came across a sample size of Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery treatment so just to try something I put it in my hair and left it in over night... Showered this morning and honey let me tell you these curls are poppin! So defined and soft! Good thing this sample is enough for a couple of more goes because if I told you I wanted to buy a $24 product I'd be lying


----------



## TwistedRoots (May 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I weighed in at 157.6 this morning. I am down 7lbs since April 16th. I wonder if weight loss will be easier now that I have broken a year long plateau. hmmmm. I guess I will see in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Dh gave me some cash and said to get my hair and nails done and take the day off. So I got my hair blown out, took myself to lunch (I had Mexican food and a Corona light) and then I went to the nail salon. He picked up the kids from school and everything. It was nice having some alone time. Now that my hair is straight I will stick to strength training, yoga and low intensity workouts.


You're killing it! And yaaaay for mommy time off! It's soooo necessary!


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 14, 2015)

Weighed this morning (even though I said I wouldn't) and I gained 2lbs officially back at 151. Oh well I have worked out everyday so far this week and been somewhat watching what I eat. I do notice a difference in my body that's not reflected on the scale.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2015)

After a round of antibiotics my weight has jumped back up to the mid 150s and I'm too tired to try to work out right now. I am trying to watch what I eat. I have been eating primarily veggies and fruits. Hoping to feel better by the weekend and get back on my bike. I'm going to really try to stretch tonight when I get home so I'm ready for a ride.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 14, 2015)

I haven't added anything to my blown out hair just yet. I want this weightless movement to last. When I do give in, I will moisturize the ends only with Neutrogena Silk Touch cream and seal with safflower oil.

Kerastase sent me an email saying free shipping on anything today only and 5 free deluxe samples. I couldn't resist... I bought the Elixir Ultime mask.

I haven't weighed in since Tuesday (156), but I am still getting lots of exercise and counting calories. My short term goal is to fit into my skinny jeans (2 pairs) comfortably. Once they aren't skin tight I can wear them to work.


----------



## apple_natural (May 17, 2015)

189.8!!! Woop woop!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 17, 2015)

I weigh in tomorrow.  Since my roots are already poofy I might as well do some cardio this week.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 18, 2015)

I'm 155. I bought myself new jeans and a couple shirts. I'm starting to feel like my sexy self again. Heyyyy!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 18, 2015)

Hi, everyone! I'm back! Thanks so much for keeping this thread alive. The semester is over and I am back on my grind!
I am now living a vegan lifestyle, going to hot yoga 2-3 times per week, and weight training at least 3 times per week. I also am following the Eat Stop Eat method for intermittent fasting. I gained 10 pounds in the stress of finals, but I've lost 4.2 of those pounds since Mother's Day. 37.4 to go!
ETA: Forgot to mention that I'm going for 120 now, not 125!


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm 155. I bought myself new jeans and a couple shirts. I'm starting to feel like my sexy self again. Heyyyy!



Congratulations. Great job! You have been so diligent.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2015)

Just eating whole foods. I'm down 2 lbs so far this week. Would love to drop 2 more this week but if I can drop 1, I will take it. 

Have my fruit, salad, v-8 and a smoothie ready for me. Will also get my parking deck walk in today.


----------



## julzinha (May 19, 2015)

I recommitted myself to m bodily health and hair health two months ago. So far, I'm fitter thanks to Insanity Max 30 and my hair is longer thanks to being consistent with my braid regimen.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 19, 2015)

@julzinha what's your braid regimen? I've been wearing mini braids for the past few weeks and plan to redo them every 4 weeks. I wash or cowash after hot yoga, and DC as needed. I try to moisturize everyday as well. What do you do?


----------



## julzinha (May 19, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @julzinha what's your braid regimen? I've been wearing mini braids for the past few weeks and plan to redo them every 4 weeks. I wash or cowash after hot yoga, and DC as needed. I try to moisturize everyday as well. What do you do?


I prefer braid extensions since it allows me to stop nitpicking at my hair. When my hair is in braid extensions I moisturize my hair every other day with African Pride Olive Miracle Braid Spray mixed with Infusium 23 and a little aloe vera juice. I also apply Njoy Growth Oil every other day as well, it's easier for me to use growth aids when my hair is in braids. I wash my hair every 10 days. I use a sulfate free tea tree based shampoo like Giovanni Tea Tree or Trader Joes Tea Tree with the focus being to clean and massage my scalp, then I condition with Suave Tropical Coconut.

I prefer cheap and effective when my hair is in braids because I run through so much product. Also, when I remove my braids every two to three months. I make a detangling mix to help remove the dirt and shed hair. Then I prepoo with coconut oil, clarify with VO5 Kiwi Lime, then strong protein treatment with Aphogee 2 step and Neutral Protein Filler, then DC. Then finally apply a leave in.


----------



## naptime (May 19, 2015)

I finally have a pic! My hair is creeping along at it's slow growing pace, but I guess it looks ok.

What I don't understand is how my bmi is >< this close to obese  I know I have weight to lose, but I don't think I look all that bad...I certainly don't think I look obese. 

Anyway, I've been sticking to having veggie wraps for lunch and a salad for dinner. I was a little bad last week when I was on vacation tho...


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2015)

naptime said:


> I finally have a pic! My hair is creeping along at it's slow growing pace, but I guess it looks ok.
> 
> What I don't understand is how my bmi is >< this close to obese  I know I have weight to lose, but I don't think I look all that bad...I certainly don't think I look obese.
> 
> Anyway, I've been sticking to having veggie wraps for lunch and a salad for dinner. I was a little bad last week when I was on vacation tho...



Are you sure you calculated it correctly? Are you sure it didn't say overweight vs. obese? Something doesn't sound right.


----------



## TwistedRoots (May 20, 2015)

I don't pay attention  to "their" standards of overweight or obesity. For the most part we carry our weight differently so what "looks" like obese to them isn't generally the case for us. We carry a lot more of our weight in our lower portion. Lol


----------



## naptime (May 20, 2015)

According to my doctor my bmi is 29. Obese is 30. I don't get it...here's another pic.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2015)

It's probably a frame/body composition thing. Like, I'm 4'9" and have a large frame (you can measure your wrist to figure this out) so for me, I can weigh as much as like 125 and still be considered "normal." Whereas someone with a small frame and my height is supposed to be as much as like 100 or something to be "normal." The BMI doesn't take that into consideration at all. I never use it.

ETA: The original numbers are for when I THOUGHT I was 4'10". So sad.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2015)

naptime said:


> According to my doctor my bmi is 29. Obese is 30. I don't get it...here's another pic.



I think you should run the calculation yourself. There are plenty of free calculators. I know many don't agree with the bmi chart but usually when you are at 30, its like you are thinking, it is noticeable. 

It is possible that you are carrying a lot of muscle and are quite toned.. Even then I looked at the chart, I would have to gain another 30 lbs to be obese and I have much more going on than you.


----------



## naptime (May 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It is possible that you are carrying a lot of muscle and are quite toned..



I do have quite a bit of muscle, I've been working out pretty hard for a long time. I'll check out those other calculators. I didn't know there were variations. Thanks.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Just eating whole foods. I'm down 2 lbs so far this week. Would love to drop 2 more this week but if I can drop 1, I will take it.
> 
> Have my fruit, salad, v-8 and a smoothie ready for me. Will also get my parking deck walk in today.


I like to make my V8 like a spicy bloody mary (without alcohol). I add lime, tabasco and sometimes horseradish.  It's soooo yummy!


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2015)

naptime said:


> I do have quite a bit of muscle, I've been working out pretty hard for a long time. I'll check out those other calculators. I didn't know there were variations. Thanks.



Please let us know what you find. If you still find that your bmi is high, you might want to find out what your % body fat is. If it is fairly low, I wouldn't even think about bmi. BMI is doing an average and doesn't cover those that have lower than normal body fat percentages.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I like to make my V8 like a spicy bloody mary (without alcohol). I add lime, tabasco and sometimes horseradish.  It's soooo yummy!



hmm, interesting. I'm doing good to just drink it as is  I bought an entire case so I can have some at my desk when I want something. So far it is working out well.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 20, 2015)

Finally back in the gym. Going to commit to working out in the gym for atleast 30 mins


----------



## naptime (May 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Please let us know what you find. If you still find that your bmi is high, you might want to find out what your % body fat is. If it is fairly low, I wouldn't even think about bmi. BMI is doing an average and doesn't cover those that have lower than normal body fat percentages.



So this calculator...

https://www.fitwatch.com/calculator/body-fat-percentage

put me at 26% body fat, which they say is in the normal range. Hmm...


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2015)

naptime said:


> So this calculator...
> 
> https://www.fitwatch.com/calculator/body-fat-percentage
> 
> put me at 26% body fat, which they say is in the normal range. Hmm...



That isn't the same calculation your doctor is doing. It is just another type of calculation. I would agree that 26% body fat for a woman is normal.  Anything less than 20 is very low.

Using several numbers together is probably a better way. For instance my body fat is probably in the 30+% range but my BMI is < 25 which make me within my weight range. So per BMI I could seem healthy but in reality my % fat is really too high.

I wouldn't let it worry you too much especially if you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 21, 2015)

So I THOUGHT I was going to wear mini braids for the rest of the year, but I took mine out last night and it took double the amount of installation time just to unbraid them (almost 7 hours)! Not to mention the detangling and washing afterwards. Ugh. Way too much of a time  commitment and a whole lot of stress on my hands. 
I need to find a style I can wear that can be cowashed often. I would immediately think WNG, which is what I'm wearing today, but if I don't blow it dry, it will never dry before I need to cowash again. I don't want to use the blowdryer on top of the heat from hot yoga. *sigh* What to do? How do you ladies dry your WNG?


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2015)

I'm down another pound  What a difference 3 pounds make. Last week I feel like I was going to burst through my clothes. Today, I can fit into my dress with ease. I may be able to break 150 this weekend. Now to include exercise to tone up and get stronger.

ETA: Um, don't know what's going on with my head. I should have washed it yesterday but it may have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## sj10460 (May 21, 2015)

Hi dimples  I've been lurking in this thread. WNG never works for me, but what about twist/braid out? Buns are a good ps too. 



davisbr88 said:


> So I THOUGHT I was going to wear mini braids for the rest of the year, but I took mine out last night and it took double the amount of installation time just to unbraid them (almost 7 hours)! Not to mention the detangling and washing afterwards. Ugh. Way too much of a time  commitment and a whole lot of stress on my hands.
> I need to find a style I can wear that can be cowashed often. I would immediately think WNG, which is what I'm wearing today, but if I don't blow it dry, it will never dry before I need to cowash again. I don't want to use the blowdryer on top of the heat from hot yoga. *sigh* What to do? How do you ladies dry your WNG?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2015)

I did a satin rollerset last night to camouflage my reverted roots. It looks nice, but I didn't use setting lotion/hairspray so I will have to re roll every night.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2015)

I've been checking the mail daily expecting a package from Kerastase... It should've been here by now so I logged into my account to track the order. It was never submitted. I missed the one day sale with 5 free bonus products. Luckily they are having another sale right now. I got samples of the new Resistance Therapiste line and free shipping. I got 3 other samples too. I love how I can try before I buy... I ended up buying the Elixir Ultime mask.

I redid my rollerset tonight and this time I used Chi Keratin mist on each section to give it more definition. It's hard trying to work out and maintain smooth hair


----------



## GettingKinky (May 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm down another pound  What a difference 3 pounds make. Last week I feel like I was going to burst through my clothes. Today, I can fit into my dress with ease. I may be able to break 150 this weekend. Now to include exercise to tone up and get stronger.
> 
> ETA: Um, don't know what's going on with my head. I should have washed it yesterday but it may have to wait until tomorrow.



Keep up the good work!!


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> Keep up the good work!!



Thank you. You are so encouraging. I swear I need it


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

I tried tabata for the 1st time yesterday. It was fun but it wore me out  I'm going to stick with it and just do the 10 minute routine until I'm stronger. I feel more motivated working in a 10 minute routine right now.

So far no coffee this week and no added sugar. I don't remember if I had any grains but I don't think so. I'm feeling pretty good so far. Drinking water and a V-8 now.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 22, 2015)

@sj10460 hey, girl! I am going to try out a routine I found online for a fast-dry wash and go and see if it works. Hopefully so. It's so easy!
@faithVA I want to try it, too! I may be joining you in a few weeks


----------



## Prettymetty (May 25, 2015)

I weighed in at 151.8 this morning.  I will be in the 140s by my bday next month


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2015)

Still here. Haven't been able to work out as much because of my leg but I did see the neurologist on Wednesday and he prescribed me Gabapentin. Hoping it helps. Also have to go this Wednesday for a MRI and then next Wednesday to follow back up with neurology. I'm exhausted with dealing with this...


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @sj10460 hey, girl! I am going to try out a routine I found online for a fast-dry wash and go and see if it works. Hopefully so. It's so easy!
> @faithVA I want to try it, too! I may be joining you in a few weeks



Let me know. If you are using yt videos perhaps we can share those we like.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Still here. Haven't been able to work out as much because of my leg but I did see the neurologist on Wednesday and he prescribed me Gabapentin. Hoping it helps. Also have to go this Wednesday for a MRI and then next Wednesday to follow back up with neurology. I'm exhausted with dealing with this...



 Hope you get some news you can work with and see some definite improvement soon.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

I did tabata again Saturday morning and then rode my bike for about 45 minutes. Walked with my girlfriend a bit on Saturday. Sunday and Monday were low key didn't get any exercise in. My eating was off on Monday but I'm back on point again today.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 27, 2015)

@faithVA I haven't looked at anything on YT yet but I will definitely let you know when I go!
@Prettymetty Go, girl! You will definitely be in the 140s!
@HairPleezeGrow I hope you are well soon. I'm sure that really sucks


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2015)

Back on plan for eating yesterday. Did a little walk and a 10 minute tabata workout. I think I'm going to stick with the 10 minute tabata workout through June and then increase it by 5 minutes each month. No need to rush trying to get into shape. When I have time though, perhaps on the weekend I want to do my tae-bo workout. Tabata should help me get ready for it.

Weighed in at 150.6 yesterday morning. I was 149 this morning so I'm moving in the right direction.

Finally water rinsed my hair. Seeing some progress. So just have to keep water on it, keep it tucked away and stay patient.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 27, 2015)

It's raining like crazy in Houston,  but that won't stop me from going to the gym and getting my hair blown out. Rain rain go away!!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2015)

Hey beauties! I have a question... What do you think you will achieve first: hair goal or body goal?

I am an inch or 2 from my hair goal (Bsl by end of year) and 20lbs away from my weight goal of 130ish lbs.

I'm starting to think that my weight goal will be reached sooner.  If I keep up with my trims I may meet both goals by September in time for Ds 2nd bday.


----------



## naptime (May 31, 2015)

Ok...so the lobster benedict I had in bed this morning didn't help my bottom line, and neither did the rib eye steak with truffle parmesan fries I had last night...but you only turn 50 once!

Back to the grind tomorrow, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey beauties! I have a question... What do you think you will achieve first: hair goal or body goal?
> 
> I am an inch or 2 from my hair goal (Bsl by end of year) and 20lbs away from my weight goal of 130ish lbs.
> 
> I'm starting to think that my weight goal will be reached sooner.  If I keep up with my trims I may meet both goals by September in time for Ds 2nd bday.



I think I will reach my weight goal 1st. I'm shooting for 145 so I have 5 lbs to go. If I can keep it together I can be there by the end of June. I don't think I will reach SL until the end of the year and then full SL the 1st quarter of 2016. I've been trying to reach both for over 5 years  It has been a struggle.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!! @naptime. 50 is quite a milestone, you should do whatever you want for a week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 1, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey beauties! I have a question... What do you think you will achieve first: hair goal or body goal?
> 
> I am an inch or 2 from my hair goal (Bsl by end of year) and 20lbs away from my weight goal of 130ish lbs.
> 
> I'm starting to think that my weight goal will be reached sooner.  If I keep up with my trims I may meet both goals by September in time for Ds 2nd bday.



It's hard to say.  

My hair goal is WL natural and I won't get there until late 2018. I want to get down to 130lbs but my body is fighting hard to keep these last 5 lbs so I may never get there. Or if I do I can probably only maintain it for a week. So I guess I will say that I will reach my hair goal first.


----------



## Ajna (Jun 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey beauties! I have a question... What do you think you will achieve first: hair goal or body goal?
> 
> I am an inch or 2 from my hair goal (Bsl by end of year) and 20lbs away from my weight goal of 130ish lbs.
> 
> I'm starting to think that my weight goal will be reached sooner.  If I keep up with my trims I may meet both goals by September in time for Ds 2nd bday.



Good question
My weight goal is changing I wanted to be at 140 but I have been lifting a lot and I seem to be stuck at 151 however my body is better ( I run faster and longer and I am getting some definition) so I think maybe I am gaining muscle mass? Not sure but I am staying off the scale and focusing on inches.

My hair goal is to be full APL and since I cut my hair in April the top has already grown back to where I started. I am thinking if this keeps up I may very well make full APL or close to it by year end.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 2, 2015)

I have been doing low intensity workouts since I got my hair done. As it gets closer to my next appt I can start doing more intense cardio. 

I started measuring my chest, waist and hips with a tape measure. That way I can keep an eye on inches loss as well as lbs. As of right now I'm 38-28-42.


----------



## Ajna (Jun 2, 2015)

It has been a while since I posted so here is what is new.
I suck at cardio I am trying to get an hour each day either running/walking or swimming but I cannot quite get there..as in I get an our in maybe once a week and that is because I go to water aerobics. The crazy thing is when I walk in the morning or start my day with yoga my entire day always go better so why can't I do that everyday??
The weight lifting with extra protein is going great I lift twice a week with 30 minutes on the elliptical or stair climber - would love to get to three days but again not sure how feasible that is.
As for diet I am doing the long fasting thing so I wake up and have water and coffee until about 1 then I have a veggie juice and I start eating around 3 and stop around 11 with the bulk of my carbs at night which is what give me energy the next day. I am also getting in about 60 grams of protein a day with 8 cups of liquid (no caffeine no sugar) a day so I am rather pleased with that.
As for my hair I am still doing the MHM/Curly girl and having great results I am actually retaining my length so it is growing YAY

Like I mentioned above my body is responding - exercise is easier and I am not getting as winded or fatigued, I can see improvement in muscle tone. I do take a prework out supplement before the gym and that helps A LOT! 

What sucks is some of my clothes still do not fit right and I have not lost the weight I had hoped. I think perhaps I am building muscle so maybe my body will never be as slim? You know I am just not sure about this ..I am not sure if I am maximizing my diet - I drink beer & wine and eat burgers (no bun though) and fried food. 

So I am trying to find some balance first off is I feel good and I am not smoking  which is something I could not say a year ago. When I choose ice cream I do it in place of wine or beer ...I am working on keeping my salt and sugar intake low...some days are better than others, but any progress is good progress right? I could not commit to P90X nor beach body (ugg can I get a refund?) but this week I am incorporating the 30 day pop sugar challenge to keep me focused on non gym days. Finally I think I am doing something right because my bp and resting heart rate is lower and when I exercise it shoots up then falls pretty fast and being over 40 I think that is important. Now for vanity the best part is while my body is not like I want it I no longer have a pot belly and my bikini looks pretty good so YAY.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 2, 2015)

Lots of rain and lots of drama. I don't mind the rain though.

Haven't been working out for about two weeks due to the chaos. I actually haven't been able to. I can start up again where I left off, though. I hate to fall off when I was making good progress.

I have been able to keep up the eating plan I started for myself a while ago. I'm losing still. Last morning weight was 187.2!!! I weighted just now and got 188.4 -_-..... I hope its due to the time of day and clothing. I usually weigh before i eat in the morning and without clothing. ....Either way, both beat the 197 I started with.

I redid my braids. Two weeks ago Saturday. They are in the exact same style. I just took them all down twisting each section. Then, braided them right back up.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 2, 2015)

@Prettymetty: Definitely hair. My goal was WL by August, and I think I will definitely be there. I don't think I will lose the rest of this weight before then, unfortunately.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Lots of rain and lots of drama. I don't mind the rain though.
> 
> Haven't been working out for about two weeks due to the chaos. I actually haven't been able to. I can start up again where I left off, though. I hate to fall off when I was making good progress.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your weight loss.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2015)

It is getting so hot that I am starting to rethink these summer blowouts. I should probably just get a sew in and keep it moving


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think I am going to start wearing braided styles like fishtails and French braids. They're pretty low maintenance and can withstand hot yoga. Maybe I can wear the resulting braidouts on the weekends. 
@Prettymetty: I can imagine you're hot. I miss those Houston summers, though. Heat and humidity are my favorite (no, I'm not joking!).


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 3, 2015)

TwistedRoots said:


> I don't pay attention  to "their" standards of overweight or obesity. For the most part we carry our weight differently so what "looks" like obese to them isn't generally the case for us. We carry a lot more of our weight in our lower portion. Lol



@TwistedRoots, I guess it's like my doctor, an older black gentleman with more than a few old school tendencies, said about the A1C charts, "Those are white people numbers."


----------



## okange76 (Jun 3, 2015)

I braided my hair from Nov last year to May of this year and lost a few edges along the way.  I am babying my edges back to health. On the flip side, my growth is luscious and I'm 95% sure, I will transition to natural.  I have also lost 24 lbs in the last 4 months and I plan on losing 20 more in the next three months.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 4, 2015)

186.6 today

I'm kind of wanting a wig with silk top closure.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 4, 2015)

I over ate a bit yesterday and I didn't get much exercise.  I gotta do better today. My goal is 15000 steps (yesterday I had 11000).


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 4, 2015)

I rode the stationary bike for 30 minutes. They had the thermostat set at 79 so it was hot and humid in there.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 7, 2015)

I tried on a romper for the first time since being an adult and it felt like I was wearing a onesie. It was super cute though.  My legs need to be toned a bit more, but by the end of the summer Metty will be wearing shorts


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 8, 2015)

I decided to do a purple streak in my hair last night and I am loving it! I'm also proud of myself because I've begun a daily strength training routine that I love, though I keep falling victim to late night binges... smh. I need to get my life. I haven't dared look at the scale lately because of them, but I will face the music tomorrow morning and get my butt back in gear.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2015)

I had a good week and then I don't know what happened  My body seems to want to stay around 150. Still eating right but need to cut back on the nuts. I'm back on my walking starting today and hopefully can get 3 days of cycling in this week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2015)

Guess who is in the 140s? This girl! I weighed in at 149 this morning.  Unfortunately I am super hungry and headed to Chickfila so I shouldn't celebrate just yet lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I had a good week and then I don't know what happened  My body seems to want to stay around 150. Still eating right but need to cut back on the nuts. I'm back on my walking starting today and hopefully can get 3 days of cycling in this week.


What kind of nuts do you like? I am in love with cashews.  I had to stop buying them because I would eat the whole can at once


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Guess who is in the 140s? This girl! I weighed in at 149 this morning.  Unfortunately I am super hungry and headed to Chickfila so I shouldn't celebrate just yet lol



Celebrate anyway. Congratulations. You will be in the 140s this week because you are driven. I need to get in the 140s this week as well and stay there.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> What kind of nuts do you like? I am in love with cashews.  I had to stop buying them because I would eat the whole can at once



I like sooo  many of them  Cashews are my favorite. But I also like almonds and I like pistachios. They have a cashew, almond, pistachio mix.  

I need to keep more fruit in the house then I won't go for the nuts as much. I've been making more green smoothies which helps but the nuts can still get me. I'm working on it


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 8, 2015)

@Prettymetty: Congrats!
I'm too ashamed to say what I weighed this morning, but I am getting back on track. I'd like to be at 149 by July 31!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good morning!

Down 1.8 lbs from yesterday!

I am trying to do the 2 lbs a week thing now. This isn't news to anyone, but I really thought I could make these drastic changes (cutting calories to <900, 0 carb, etc) in my eating and sustain them. I thought the initial huge drops would motivate me to keep going. Nope. And now that I'm a vegan, a lot of those yo-yo diets don't work for me since the bulk of my food is in the form of carbs.
Now I'm going the route of making the tiniest changes possible from week to week so that I can have a more realistic relationship with food. 

Sure, 2 lbs per week is slow, but at that rate, I will still reach my goal this year (in November!), and I won't have deprived myself so much. The only thing I changed yesterday was eating about half of an apple as opposed to a full one. And not limiting myself so much kept me from binging last night as well.
I'm planning to only weigh on Mondays from now on, so I will try to make note of any trends. I will stick with a certain amount of food until it stops working and then make small adjustments from there.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Down 1.8 lbs from yesterday!
> 
> ...



I'm glad you are going to something that is realistic and maintainable. There is a lot of advice that dropping too low in calories is counter productive causing your body to store versus burn. Make sure you get all of your nutrients in to make sure your body has what it needs to support your daily functions. 

Nothing wrong with 2 lbs per week. It will get you there and you won't kill anyone from hunger along the way


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 9, 2015)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 9, 2015)

@Leo24Rule nope!
Welcome! And feel free to post your stats


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 9, 2015)

@Prettymetty : Did you ever figure out how to keep your hair stretched with your workouts? I just did my summer trim and I had SOOOO many SSKs. I can't deal with them anymore. I don't want to go completely straight, but I am thinking of taking up heat stretching again. My issue is my roots revert and tangle since I sweat in my scalp. :-/


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 9, 2015)

My roots revert instantly,  but my ends are still fairly straight.  My blowout is already 2 weeks old and it still looks good (with a headband)


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 10, 2015)

@Prettymetty: Do you tend to get tangles when your roots revert? If so, how do you combat them? I think the only thing I can do is comb them out everyday but that's too much manipulation for me.
I'm wearing a blown out braid out today. Maybe I can keep them stretched by putting my hair in a high ponytail and braiding the tail before tonight's work out?

ETA: Down another 0.8 today. I'm really not going to weigh again until Monday (hopefully)!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2015)

@davisbr88 usually I get tangles, but my new stylist used Keratine Thermique on my hair (anti humidity) so I can still comb through my hair daily with no resistance or breakage. I'm going back Friday and I want her to use the same products. This does not look or feel like my hair. It's softer, smoother and everything.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 10, 2015)

@Prettymetty You may have answered this already earlier in the thread, but how often do you get blow outs? Now that some of my hair is bleached, I think I need to make sure I DC every week, so I was thinking tension blow outs on medium weekly.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2015)

I go every 2-3 weeks. In the cooler months I can make it last 4 weeks.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 10, 2015)

Hair Goals
Current Length: Curly-BSL (Wet)/APL (dry), HL stretched
2015 Goal Length: BSL (Dry) & a full HL when stretched 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3C
How you will achieve goal: Continue with my pill popping (Garlic, Hair Skin & Nails, Bamboo, Multi-vitamin), drink Bamboo tea, stay away from scissors, moisturize the ends daily, & protective styles.

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 208
Goal Weight: 170
Current Dress Size: 10-12 (L) but can fit into my Mediums 
Goal Size: 6-8 (M)
How you will achieve goal: Exercise, drink 1 Gallon of water daily, consume mostly fresh veggies and fruits, limit carbs.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 10, 2015)

Last week when I went to the doctor and got weighed in I went from my heaviest at 215   to 208. I lost 7lbs ya'll!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jun 10, 2015)

Heyyyyy! Long time no check in! Well I've been doing a vegan cleanse/fast for 11 days! I finally broke that 145-144 era and I'm down to 139.7lbs and I'm so excited! Only 9.7 more to my goal! On top of that I just feel an overall oneness. I've been meditating and praying... I feel amazing! On Monday I started running in the morning... I also plan to start those barre classes. 


As for my hair... I finally dyed it its a couple of tones shy of honey blonde. It was dry but not anymore I'm using the  LOC method...all though my l is a leave in... Kinky Curly. I use an oil from Carols Daughters can't think of the name... And this new butter I have from Naturally smitten as well as the custard for my cream part and my curls look sooo good. This is the second time natural and I had no idea my curls could be so defined! Only in certain areas now it's almost my entire head! Things are looking good. I'm on a role lol!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jun 10, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Last week when I went to the doctor and got weighed in I went from my heaviest at 215   to 208. I lost 7lbs ya'll!


Yaaaaaay!!! Congrats! && Welcome!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jun 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey beauties! I have a question... What do you think you will achieve first: hair goal or body goal?
> 
> I am an inch or 2 from my hair goal (Bsl by end of year) and 20lbs away from my weight goal of 130ish lbs.
> 
> I'm starting to think that my weight goal will be reached sooner.  If I keep up with my trims I may meet both goals by September in time for Ds 2nd bday.




I'll get to my weight goal by the end of the summer...my hair goal...never. Lol


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jun 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Guess who is in the 140s? This girl! I weighed in at 149 this morning.  Unfortunately I am super hungry and headed to Chickfila so I shouldn't celebrate just yet lol


Whoop! Congrats! Knocking those lbs out!!


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 11, 2015)

Still 187. Need to get inspired to workout again.... I got thrown off schedule now it's so hard


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

When I was working the 2 jobs and attending Grad School breakfast consisted of a fiber one bar and fresh OJ or fiber one bar, fresh fruit, and water. I work at the school district during the academic school year and when it was lunch time I would just pile fresh fruits and veggies on my plate and have at it with my gallon of water. I seriously lived in my car with all the comings and goings. On my way home to change for my second job as a restaurant manager I would snack on seaweed, nuts, fruit and veggies. At work only eat protein usually a salad, protein burger, or some kind of sandwich on wheat but carbs were to an all time low. I also worked out using pinterest for those ab/squat challenges. Let me tell you all that worked!

I'm really sure at 1 point I lost well over 7 lbs, but since my schedule has changed I haven't been able to get motivated to workout again.
@apple_natural let's start Monday?! 170lbs is where I was in undergrad, but 150 lbs was as a senior in high school


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 11, 2015)

@TwistedRoots you WILL reach your hair goal! Claim it, girl!
@apple_natural @Leo24Rule I also just started working out again so I will definitely be leaning on you all for motivation.

Down another 0.2 today (I know I wasn't supposed to weigh but I was nosy!) and almost 1 pound below my 2-lb per week goal. I know people say you aren't supposed to weigh everyday, and I definitely used to obsess over it, but now it doesn't seem like such a big thing to just check up on myself in the mornings. Although I never weigh during my cycle - - that's just asking for depression!
Maybe it's not such a big thing because I'm not putting a huge amount of pressure on myself to lose like 10 lbs a week anymore. How often do you all weigh?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 11, 2015)

OH! @Prettymetty the braided ponytail worked! My roots definitely reverted (only in the middle because my top and bottom layers were stretched by the ponytail), but did not get a chance to tangle since my hair was stretched. I took down the braid and got pretty good second day braid-out hair considering the sweat and all. I will definitely continue using this method! Thanks for your help and ideas. I will be looking to you for more as I continue this heat journey.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Last week when I went to the doctor and got weighed in I went from my heaviest at 215   to 208. I lost 7lbs ya'll!



Congratulations. Keep doing what you are doing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2015)

Not doing much exercise but sticking to eating clean. At some point the exercise will kick in


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2015)

I need some cardio today. I get my hair done tomorrow anyway so it's on!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Not doing much exercise but sticking to eating clean. At some point the exercise will kick in


 I think you're doing the right thing. You don't want to overwhelm yourself. Besides eating clean is the most important part of losing weight anyway, exercising is soon to follow.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

I keep telling myself to continue with the Pinterest challenges and complete a month of Barry's Bootcamp, but I really want to take a twerk, barre, step-aerobics, or zumba class. Maybe in July after I've exhausted the freebies and reward myself for staying diligent.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 11, 2015)

@davisbr88  I weigh myself every day. I find it helpful because I can catch problems sooner than when I weighed weekly. When I just weighed weekly, it could take 3-4 weeks to realize that my weight was steadily creeping up. Now I can catch it in about a week. It's so much easier to deal with the gain when I catch it quickly.   I also have a better understanding of my normal fluctuations so I know when I need to take action and when I just need to wait it out. I also take my measurements every week. I know I'm a bit OCD, but for weight management I find it helpful.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey ladies. Still wearing my wigs. Still working out, eating healthy most days I'm not going to lie. Still doing my hair routine. Straightened my hair yesterday and here's where I'm at from last month. My daughter says it reaches the 8 but her finger was in the way.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2015)

I really want something sweet today. I'm headed to the grocery store to get more salad stuff and to see if I can find a single serve dessert.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

@Prettymetty when I want something sweet I reach for fresh fruit, dark chocolate almonds, chocolate yogurt trailmix, sherbet ice cream, make a smoothie, or yogurt.

What did you end up buying?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 11, 2015)

Today a married couple came into the restaurant which I haven't seen in maybe a couple months. The husband asked, "Is that a skinnier version of you?" I didn't find that rude actually the exact opposite. ..made me gloat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2015)

@Leo24Rule I got the single bake chocolate chip dessert. It was like 340 calories. All I had to do was add a tablespoon of water and microwave it for 45 seconds. It reminded me of when I had an Easy Bake Oven.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I really want something sweet today. I'm headed to the grocery store to get more salad stuff and to see if I can find a single serve dessert.



What did you find?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Today a married couple came into the restaurant which I haven't seen in maybe a couple months. The husband asked, "Is that a skinnier version of you?" I didn't find that rude actually the exact opposite. ..made me gloat.



That is definitely a compliment. Great confirmation of all your hard work.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2015)

@faithVA I got a single chocolate chip cake. It satisfied the craving.  Today I will be on good behavior,  because tomorrow is my bday and I plan to eat wings for lunch.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2015)

So far today I have had Cheerios with almond milk, a chicken salad with cucumbers and tomatoes and a grilled cheese sandwich. I'm making panko crusted tilapia and angel hair pasta for dinner. I had a bottle of sparkling water earlier, but other than that I have only had water to drink. I hate empty calories... but If I have enough left over I will have a beer with my husband.

On another note, I went to CVS to buy more Alli, but they were out so I bought some Calorease. It's very similar since it blocks up to 500 calories from fat per day. So if I take this and don't change anything else I will lose an extra 4lbs per month. I'm tempted to just return it and get my Alli, because I know that works. Decisions decisions :/


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 14, 2015)

I decided to give Calorease a try. I took it for the first time yesterday with 3 meals. I had an upset tummy for a while, but I think it's because I waited too long to eat dinner. 

I will do a review on it in a couple weeks. In the meantime I'm still counting calories and trying to get 5 miles daily.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 14, 2015)

Once my fiber one bars are gone I'm going to make smoothies for breakfast and lunch since I don't go into work 'til mid afternoon and just eat my dinner where I'll get my protein.

So today off to the grocery store after washing my hair for fresh fruit, yogurt and jugs of water. In addition my seaweed snacks, trail mix, nutella.

I did well yesterday until I went to my gfs house and she put on brownies


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jun 14, 2015)

Did my first Barre class yesterday. What a workout!! I loved it...My legs are burning today. It was a little more difficult than I thought. Can't wait to see what the results will bring. I plan to do it for the rest of the summer. I for sure will do it for the next 3 weeks since I've already paid for it.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 14, 2015)

TwistedRoots said:


> Did my first Barre class yesterday. What a workout!! I loved it...My legs are burning today. It was a little more difficult than I thought. Can't wait to see what the results will bring. I plan to do it for the rest of the summer. I for sure will do it for the next 3 weeks since I've already paid for it.



Ooooooh, I would _LOVE _to take a barre class. Your going everyday for the next 3 weeks? Try to descibe the class. Maybe I'll go next month. I've been wanting to do that & zumba.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 14, 2015)

@Leo24Rule if you like to dance you will love zumba! I hate that I cancelled my gym membership, because I had free zumba, step, body pump, etc.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

Ooh, I loved taking step in undergrad


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 15, 2015)

@GettingKinky I feel the same way! Although I went out of town this weekend and didn't weigh and was pleasantly surprised this morning!

3.8 pounds lost this week! Whoop! And since I was out of town, I took the weekend off from working out and wasn't super anal about what I ate. I am definitely feeling that, so I am going to toy around with taking weekends off from weight lifting from now on. That will probably help prevent injuries anyway. 

Here's to losing 2 more pounds this upcoming week!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jun 15, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Ooooooh, I would _LOVE _to take a barre class. Your going everyday for the next 3 weeks? Try to descibe the class. Maybe I'll go next month. I've been wanting to do that & zumba.


Honey chiiiiile  no not everyday! I'm going 3x a week for at least the next 3 weeks. I did it again this morning... And I like to die. My legs still hurt from the day before... it was hard! As for the class it's a full body workout that incorporates cardio too. It's full of ballet type moves and positions. It's kinda intense especially for a beginner such as myself. The other women told me the first 1-2 weeks are hard but it gets a little better. I go again on Wednesday. Lord help me lol


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

@TwistedRoots  sounds like a blast! I took ballet growing up. How fun! Dance...something that doesn't feel entirely like a workout, but gives results


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 16, 2015)

Y'all...
I had a green smoothie for breakfast and a salad for lunch yesterday among the rest of the food I normally eat (maybe a tiny bit less)... almost 3 pounds overnight!
I don't know what this sorcery is, but I will be working to maintain it over the week. It's taking everything in me to not repeat exactly what I ate yesterday today (and for the rest of the month! LOL) to try to maximize weight loss, but I told myself 2 pounds per week. I know that I likely will not be able to eat the exact same food everyday because I get bored, and I'm afraid to adopt a way of eating that I know isn't maintainable and gaining weight back. This makes sense in my head. LOL.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2015)

I skipped my weigh in this week, because TOM just got here. I'll weigh in again Monday. 

I did 25 minutes on the trampoline and then dh and I had a dance off. It was fun and I know I burned off some major calories.  We did the Nae Nae and everything lol


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyway, being doing the challenges from off Pinterest beginning this week. I need to get either a new battery for my scale or buy a new scale. My next doctors appointment is scheduled for July 11th. By then I hope to be @ least 20 pounds lighter.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2015)

I got a full length mirror today. Hopefully it'll motivate me to keep moving more/eating less. I am about 20lbs away from my goal.

I don't feel like logging my food today so I won't. It's starting to get annoying.  I will resume logging next week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a full length mirror today. Hopefully it'll motivate me to keep moving more/eating less. I am about 20lbs away from my goal.
> 
> I don't feel like logging my food today so I won't. It's starting to get annoying.  I will resume logging next week.



ITA logging food is such a pain, but it's soooo effective.  I usually eat less just because I don't want to log the food.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2015)

@davisbr88 3lbs overnight is awesome! What did you eat? Did you work out? Details please


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> ITA logging food is such a pain, but it's soooo effective.  I usually eat less just because I don't want to log the food.


Yes! Especially homemade stuff, because you have to log each ingredient separately.  Ugh. I make most of my own food so you know it takes forever


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes! Especially homemade stuff, because you have to log each ingredient separately.  Ugh. I make most of my own food so you know it takes forever



That's one thing I like about the LoseIt app, you can save recipes so the next time you have it you don't have to enter all the ingredients again. My biggest problem is when I eat at a non chain restaurant and then I have no idea what's in what I'm eating. I wish there was a special plate that could tell you the nutritional info for your whole meal.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> That's one thing I like about the LoseIt app, you can save recipes so the next time you have it you don't have to enter all the ingredients again. My biggest problem is when I eat at a non chain restaurant and then I have no idea what's in what I'm eating. I wish there was a special plate that could tell you the nutritional info for your whole meal.


Fatsecret keeps track of my recently eaten things, so as long as I stick to the same stuff it's easy. Dh told me that there is an app that tells you nutritional value just by snapping a pic of your food. If I find out the name I will let you know.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 18, 2015)

Or could try eating ONLY half of what you ordered at a non-chain restaurant. Less the guilt, calories, sodium, & carbs I'm sure.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2015)

I need to pick up a few things from the store today and I'm taking the babies. That has to count as a workout.  I literally have to chase, carry, push them in a basket, etc. It should be fun.

It's almost lunch time. I am in the mood for a spicy chicken salad with avocado.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jun 18, 2015)

***Picture Update****

February- Today

approx 17lbs loss I don't know where my tape measure is so I can't say inches.

I'm sad that I lost my boobies y'all... They were new to me because of the weight gain... But I liked them. :-/


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice job!! @TwistedRoots


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 18, 2015)

TwistedRoots said:


> ***Picture Update****
> 
> February- Today
> 
> ...


@TwistedRoots, don't take this the wrong way, but those shorts look cute on you now.  Congrats on the weight loss.  I wish I could drop boobage with just at 17lb weight loss.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jun 18, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> @TwistedRoots, don't take this the wrong way, but those shorts look cute on you now.  Congrats on the weight loss.  I wish I could drop boobage with just at 17lb weight loss.


LOL! Thaaaaaanks No offense taken! I've had those shorts forever and didn't want to give them up. And I think it was easier for me to lose my breast because they've always been small. 


GettingKinky said:


> Nice job!! @TwistedRoots


Thanks honey!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 20, 2015)

On Thursday I started my menstrual cycle and, although, I felt some discomfort I realized the first 2 days were different than other months. Yes, all periods are different month to month but for me no agonizing pain, wishing I'd stay home, nasty taste in my mouth, feeling like I have to go to the restroom, or feeling like I have to regurgitate. So I'm attributing this to perhaps:

1) Vitamin C- Complex pill
2) Multi-Vitamin pill
3) Bamboo tea
4) Eating Healthy
5) The little exercise I have done

Have any of you noticed a difference in your cycles and moods as well?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 21, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Have any of you noticed a difference in your cycles and moods as well?



I was like 4 days late this month... Losing weight can affect your menstrual cycle as well as certain vitamins


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 21, 2015)

Still haven't been working out regularly. It's always something now. But I am 186.8 or less. That was the other day and a few days before that I was the same weight. At least I'm out of the 90s. I've been watching my calories 

Still in braids


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 21, 2015)

This has been a rough couple weeks for me. I have gone over my calorie budget almost daily. Tomorrow I will weigh in and see how bad it is. I'm hoping to still be 151 or less

Eta I weigh 151


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 22, 2015)

@TwistedRoots congrats! You look great!
@Leo24Rule my cycle is now a couple of days later than expected but I have definitely been bloating so I know it's coming either tonight or tomorrow. Also, since I became a vegan, my period has been lighter (I usually have a very, very heavy flow with really bad cramps that used to land me in the hospital every month for years) and my cramps have been reduced significantly!

I haven't worked out since Thursday because I was out of town and then was diagnosed with bronchitis . And something I ate last night must have had hidden wheat because I'm having a serious allergic reaction. I will probably be in bed for the next couple of days.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 22, 2015)

@davisbr88 I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 22, 2015)

Saturday night I worked (usually off) and noticed a regular customer from the afternoon shift. I almost didn't recognize her because she had dropped so much weight (she wasn't overweight or anything just noticeable). I tell her she looks good and asked what she did? She told me all she did was drink a detox water concoction of cucumber, lemon, and mint all day everyday without changing her diet or exercising. She said she knew she lost weight and didn't know how much until she went to the doctor where she discovered she lost 20 lbs within 2 months.

So guess what I'm sipping on? lol YEP YEP!
I haven't had too much experience eating mint or having it in my dishes other than a few Middle Eastern meals (due to my ex's culture), but it tastes very cool and refreshing. Not bad.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 22, 2015)

@Leo24Rule yum! I love infused water, so I may try that!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 22, 2015)

On my 3rd cup.

I have to go in early so I'm trying to drink it all before I go in.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm going to buy cucumber,  mint and lemon today. Thanks @Leo24Rule


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 22, 2015)

Before I left for work I managed to drink it all & make a 2nd batch where I added in strawberries.

Tell me what recipes ya'll come up with & if you like it.

I worked out today. All day been eating small meals. On my 4th meal & sipping on bamboo iced tea.

Hopefully,  I get out of here at a reasonable time to do a quick workout before bed.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 22, 2015)

I took my braids out. I'm thinking of buying some wigs. A few straight ones and one or two curly ones

I need to baggy my ends.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 22, 2015)

@Leo24Rule I don't have mint so I think I will replace it with ginger so I will let you know how it tastes tomorrow!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 23, 2015)

@davisbr88 interesting. Please do! 

I've been renting movies from inside Walmart at the Red Box since Saturday . So I figure every time I go in to return the movie & rent a new 1 I will do my produce & water shopping.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 23, 2015)

On my last meal (snack) which is a protein naked. Almost time to close up shop. I'm getting sleepy


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 23, 2015)

Finished off my 8th glass of the cucumber water. It was really good! 
Next time, I will probably let it steep longer so the ginger flavor is more prominent. Ginger is my favorite spice. I can eat pickled ginger slices all day long!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 23, 2015)

I got on the scale this morning after a late night binge and I was shocked to be the same weight. I didn't gain an ounce. Dh wasn't so lucky lol. He is up a few lbs. We gotta stop eating so late


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2015)

I need a part time job at a gym to support my expensive hair habit and so I can exercise on my breaks haha


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 24, 2015)

@Prettymetty That sounds like the perfect set-up! LOL. Are you a SAHM?


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 24, 2015)

Ooh I've been working out and my hair is growing good.  My beehive braids are so loose.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 25, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @Prettymetty That sounds like the perfect set-up! LOL. Are you a SAHM?


I sahm during the week and I bartend on weekends.  Once the kids are all in school I can work full time again. My youngest will be 2 this year


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 25, 2015)

@Prettymetty oh my goodness! I love babies! LOL. I'm just an aunty but I'm already getting sadder and sadder as my niece and nephew get older. Make the baby stop growing!!! LOL. So what if it's selfish???
Also, super cool that you bartend! Maybe you can do PT gym and PT bar?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 25, 2015)

What's a SAHM?


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 25, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> What's a SAHM?


 Stay at home mom


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 26, 2015)

Back to doing Taebo in my living room vs going to the gym. Taebo has helped me drop 20 lbs before so i'm going to start off doing it 3xs a week and work my way up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Back to doing Taebo in my living room vs going to the gym. Taebo has helped me drop 20 lbs before so i'm going to start off doing it 3xs a week and work my way up.



Does Taebo make u sweat a lot? I'm trying to preserve my blowout girl... 

How long did it take to lose 20lbs?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 26, 2015)

My weight has stayed the same but I think it's because of TOM and I did some mindless eating over the past couple of days so I need to get back on track!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Does Taebo make u sweat a lot? I'm trying to preserve my blowout girl...
> 
> How long did it take to lose 20lbs?



Yes Tae bo makes me sweat like crazy at the 20 min mark and all the DVDs I have are about 44 mins long. It took me about 2-3 months


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 26, 2015)

Tonight i may do yoga instead of Tae Bo and then drink my green tea. I'm super drained from work


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 27, 2015)

Weight finally budged some (down 0.6), but I won't know if I lost that 2 pounds until TOM ends. I usually never weigh during TOM but I've been interested to see if my dietary changes have impacted weight gain as well. I used to gain ~5 lbs each month pre-vegan except for when I was LC and didn't gain much. I didn't this time. Although it always was nice to see that huge drop when it ended, especially if I had maintained my diet throughout and lost the 5 pounds and additional weight, too... 
Maybe I will get lucky and at least drop the other 1.4 I need this week! *fingers crossed*
I'm feeling better, and I can't wait to get back to working out. I haven't done Tae Bo in a looooong time! It was what we did during middle school gym if we were doing an outdoor unit and it rained. It was so fun!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm so glad I found a few of my old Tae Bo DVDs and some Pilates 10 min ones


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 29, 2015)

Didn't lose the 2, but I lost 1.6, which still puts me about 0.6 lbs ahead of the projections I made on the 15th since I lost more than 2 last week. Now, I am set up to meet goal at the end of October if I continue to lose 2 per week from this point on. I am going to try to eat a lot more raw food this week since that's what I have in my fridge, and I need to get rid of it before I head to China. I didn't get to this morning, but I will be making lots of green smoothies.

@ClassyJSP: Did you do any of the 10-minute workouts? How were they? 10 minutes sounds more up my alley. I can do hours of lifting but cardio and I are just not friends.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

Since I haven't been able to do my normal exercise routine I've been doing slow walks on treadmill and depending on how my leg feels nothing at all. Still wearing my wigs. I did go ahead and hendigo my hair this morning and took a lc pic. My hair is slowly growing and my back rolls are slowly disappearing lol! The pic on left was taken in Feb and the other one today.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 29, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Didn't lose the 2, but I lost 1.6, which still puts me about 0.6 lbs ahead of the projections I made on the 15th since I lost more than 2 last week. Now, I am set up to meet goal at the end of October if I continue to lose 2 per week from this point on. I am going to try to eat a lot more raw food this week since that's what I have in my fridge, and I need to get rid of it before I head to China. I didn't get to this morning, but I will be making lots of green smoothies.
> 
> @ClassyJSP: Did you do any of the 10-minute workouts? How were they? 10 minutes sounds more up my alley. I can do hours of lifting but cardio and I are just not friends.



I did one 10 min Tae bo tape I found yesterday for a quick workout. I plan to do a quick 10 min Pilates dvd in the morning


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 29, 2015)

Skipped Tae bo tonight to switch things up I did 30 day shred level 1. I plan on getting my hair blown out at the salon Thursday so I can do a length check. I hope my hair has grown since my trim a few months ago.

Between now and August I want to drop these last 11-12 lbs


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 30, 2015)

Scale says I'm 151.4 

Did a quick 10 min workout this morning. Plan to do yoga after work


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2015)

Doing absolutely nothing  Seem to be getting fatter each day. Not motivated to do anything about it. Just looking forward to the weekend and the holiday.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 30, 2015)

@faithVA  I'm looking forward to the long weekend too. I'm trying to eat well all week so I can enjoy the BBQ.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 30, 2015)

@faithVA: hang in there, girl! We all get to that point but it's how we respond that will determine our success! Take some time to take care of yourself and then get back into it. We'll be here for you


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 30, 2015)

Pilates bun & thigh and 10 mins of taebo after work


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2015)

My mom came over today and she was like "You are getting so skinny". That made me feel good, because my weight has been at a standstill for 3 weeks. Apparently I have been losing inches though


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My mom came over today and she was like "You are getting so skinny". That made me feel good, because my weight has been at a standstill for 3 weeks. Apparently I have been losing inches though



That is so nice. Congratulations


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @faithVA: hang in there, girl! We all get to that point but it's how we respond that will determine our success! Take some time to take care of yourself and then get back into it. We'll be here for you



That's so nice. I need you to come lay hands on me though   I need an intervention.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 2, 2015)

Doing 2a days today and tomorrow stomach starting to go down must be due to the Pilates. 

No update with my hair i'll just wait until I stop in the salon for a wash and blowdry.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 3, 2015)

I need another short term challenge to focus on. After 8 weeks I tend to get bored. I should start a 30 day ab/squat/leg lift challenge


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't stop eating today. I don't know what's wrong with me


----------



## Lovely_Lady82 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Independence Day!!! I hope all of you enjoy the holiday!!

I've been MIA, but I'm trying to make losing weight a priority.  I haven't worked out hard in months

7/3 workout: Zumba: (20min) and Cardio Fix


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 14, 2015)

I need to start going to the gym again.  I bought an ab roller to strengthen my core. I plan to use it every other day for a month and see if it helps


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 21, 2015)

I am maintaining my weight at 150 which is an accomplishment considering that I haven't been counting calories or exercising. 

I wish this was easier. I wish that I wanted to eat better... Unfortunately I don't always have discipline and self control when it comes to food


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello, I've been M.I.A. after my episode in the shower scare and working a lot. I went to the doctor's this Wednesday and found out that my blood pressure is 138/90. weigh now 197, and that my uterus is englarged. So, please send prayers my way.

~Amanda


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 24, 2015)

Praying for you @Leo24Rule


----------



## levette (Jul 28, 2015)

Losing weight is so hard for me... I'm hovering at 167lb..  Been exercising to try to drop 10 pounds by Labor Day... My hair has slow progress but it is about 2 inches longer compared to last July.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 29, 2015)

I up a few lbs, but I'm sure it's water retention from working 2 double shifts this week


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 2, 2015)

Been M.I.A
Update: After multiple examinations (x-ray, urine sample, ultrasound, & MRI) it has been concluded I have multiple fibroids. The largest 13 cm & the smallest 3.6 cm.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm feeling under the weather today and it sucks, because I have a full work week ahead of me and I am coming on this weekend  It feels like the start of a respiratory infection...

I got in a quick 30 minute workout yesterday, but I'm sure it was no match for the pizza and wings I ate for lunch. On the brights side I am taking Alli again so at least 1/4 of the fat I eat is being blocked. If I just cut back calories slightly and get in more exercise I should be able to lose 1/2 to 1lb a week for the remainder of the year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry I've been Mia...I've been so down bc I'm not able to workout and I gained like 6lbs in two and half months  I feel like crap and my eating hasn't been as good as before. Anyway I went back to neurology Wednesday and they're referring me to Ortho for my leg to see if its my hip. Hope they get this figured out bc I really want to continue working out and loose this weight. Hubby and I are renewing our vowels in May so I gotta get more than half off of me. Were going to have a wedding bc we didn't have one before so this is exciting.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm back on FMD. It's the only think that has enabled me to consistently lose weight. I'm nearing then end of my second week and feeling strong in my commitment. I lose 3.5 last week. I was expecting a drop today but so far just holding steady. I have through Sunday so hope to drop at least 2 or 3 by then.

For the last two weeks have been water rinsing every other day and using emu oil almost every day. My growth is steady and I'm retaining better. Making progress but not sure how much or how fast. I need 4 inches for my sides to reach SL. My nape is SL and the area below my crown is just reaching NL. 

Just going to keep doing what I'm doing and hope it pays off.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey hey, everyone! I am back from Asia!
How is everyone doing?


----------



## ilong (Aug 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Since I haven't been able to do my normal exercise routine I've been doing slow walks on treadmill and depending on how my leg feels nothing at all. Still wearing my wigs. I did go ahead and hendigo my hair this morning and took a lc pic. My hair is slowly growing and my back rolls are slowly disappearing lol! The pic on left was taken in Feb and the other one today.
> View attachment 330935


Congratulations @HairPleezeGrow - your weight loss progress is evident and inspiring.


----------



## ilong (Aug 19, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> *Scale* says I'm 151.4
> 
> Did a quick 10 min workout this morning. Plan to do yoga after work



@ClassyJSP - you still have one of those *things^^^^* <lol>???   Mine met with a sudden death last year after reporting false numbers.  

Congratulations and good luck on your challenge.  You all are going to motivate me to either get on this friggin' elliptical machine that keeps staring at me or use the fitness center membership card that flashes me when I open my wallet.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 19, 2015)

@davisbr88 what's in Asia?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey ladies. I'm still trying to maintain my weight loss. I want to drop another 10lbs before the end of the year.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 21, 2015)

@Leo24Rule : I was working there for the past 5 weeks, but now I am back! I've missed you all!
I have no idea where my weight is as of now, and with all the rice I was eating, I would not be surprised if I gained between 5-10. I will weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 21, 2015)

@davisbr88 I'm interested sorry for being nosey. Working there for 5 months doing what if you don't mind my asking? Even if you ate rice, isn't their lifestyle different from ours: small portions, healthier food, lots of walking, etc? I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome back @davisbr88.  I should weigh in soon too. I probably won't get a chance until Monday.  I'm working extra shifts this week. Gotta get ready for my kids to start school.

I'm still taking alli, but on days that I work the evening shift I either don't have an appetite or time to eat. Working overtime is what helped my lose 30ish lbs after my second child. Around the time he turned 2 we lost 2 bartenders and I was working like crazy. I think I lost 30lbs in 6-8 weeks without working out. That was also 4 years ago when I was still in my 20s...

I hope all is well with everyone. Let's finish strong ladies!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 21, 2015)

My bffs from college want to do a New Orleans and Miami trip in December so that's my motivation right now.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 21, 2015)

@Leo24Rule oh, I don't mind! I was working at a university as an academic dean's assistant for a summer program. I am studying higher education, so it was sort of like an internship in my field to prepare me for the job search after I graduate from my masters program this May.

And yes, there definitely are huge differences in our cultures but just like anywhere, it can sometimes depends upon where you live and your lifestyle. I lived in the metro area which meant more walking than I did when I was living in DC, but I also used the metro to get to work, so I didn't walk there. There were many ladies walking around in the city's parks and practicing tai chi, but I didn't ever get the chance  to do this, which I really regret. But my schedule was pretty packed, especially because I used most of my free time to sightsee. But I did walk quite a bit doing that as well.

My job did require quite a bit of walking as well, which is why I said only 5-10 lb gain. If my job did not require walking, I am sure I would have put on more because my short city walking and occasional sightseeing would not have sufficed to counteract the huge increase in carbs. I am carb sensitive, so the amount of rice I ate everyday all day definitely would easily have caused a 20-25 lb gain for me (and it has in the past!). I know I have definitely not gained anywhere near that, and it is likely because of things you said: smaller portions and much more movement.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 21, 2015)

@Prettymetty: OOOOH! That sounds fun! I absolutely *love* Miami. It's my favorite place on the east coast. I've been to NO but only with family, so please come back and share how it was with friends! I've heard it's a great time


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 22, 2015)

Today's weigh-in: 163
The last time I weighed in, I was 155.6, so I gained 7.4 lbs while in Asia.

I want to try and go back to my initial desire when I became a vegan, which is to eat mostly raw. In order to do so, I am planning to drink calorie-dense protein-rich green smoothies for breakfast and lunch and to have a balanced dinner with a protein, starch, and vegetable. I will also most likely have some wine every now and then as well. And I am still on the hunt for healthy vegan gluten-free desserts, so I will try those as well. 

I will weigh in again next Saturday.

Any weekend plans/hair updates?
I'm currently deep conditioning with some coconut milk and this new hair therapy wrap thing, which is pretty cool. I also plan to start exclusively finger detangling because my hair is shedding and I don't think I have retained any length since my last length check on June 17. I'm waiting for those cwk stretch plates to come so I can really get an accurate picture.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2015)

So far so good today. I made a yummy green smoothie with banana, peaches, and strawberries plus spiralina, pea protein, and flaxseed meal.  I drank half for breakfast and will start drinking the other half in probably an hour or so. It's really filling, which is nice!
On deck is food prep for tonight through Wednesday. I'm making black bean and rice bowls with a sprinkle of nutritional yeast and a green salad with avocado ranch. I'm excited about recommitting to my health. I don't know if I will lose that 43 pounds by the end of the year, but I will definitely try my best!

ETA: I totally forgot that I have quinoa! I will use that instead of rice.


----------



## cherishlove (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I'm down 20 pounds since about May.  Which puts me at 207.  I don't know where my scale is because I'm a daily weigher.  I'm hoping to break 200 soon.  After I wear my braids under my wig for a month I'm thinking about a sew in


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 23, 2015)

That's awesome!! @cherishlove


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 23, 2015)

I bought some new jeans today. My thighs ate a hole in my favorite pair 

School starts tomorrow so I will start going to the gym daily after I drop off my boys. I want to be nice and toned by Halloween.  I'm going to be Naevia from Spartacus and she is fine as wine...

It not sure if I want to be sexy Naevia or warrior Naevia. Dh is going to be her man (a gladiator)


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2015)

@cherishlove: Go girl!!!! You'll break 200 in no time 
@Prettymetty: I am also trying to lose for Halloween, too! I'm going as a Rockford Peach from A League of Their Own. I hope I can lose at least 15 by then. I will be too pressed if I can fit into that costume!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2015)

Today's weigh-in: 160! 

I wasn't supposed to weigh again until next Saturday, but I felt really light for some reason when I woke up and was curious.
Whoop whoop! I'm going to force myself to stay off the scale though!

This weekend, I ate roughly between 10 and 8, so I am wondering if I am experiencing some of the effects of intermittent fasting, which tends to just melt the pounds and belly fat away for me. I know a 10-hour eating window is what many IF proponents recommend for women, but at some point I remember getting down all the way down to a 2-hour eating window when I was going hardcore LC. Smh. I have put my body through way too much over the years! I'm not sure if I will try to make this eating window permanent - it seems to have just come naturally, but I am afraid of specifically declaring that that is the only time I will eat and then end up getting obsessed and chopping off hours again to lose weight faster. This is why I need to stay off the scale!!!! 

Anyway, headed to a strength training session. Have a happy, healthy Monday!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2015)

How's everyone doing? I need my accountability sisters!!!!
 
@Prettymetty @GettingKinky @cherishlove @Leo24Rule @ilong @faithVA @levette @ClassyJSP @HairPleezeGrow


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 25, 2015)

I am having a great day. I just had drinks with my long time friend Jessie... I got a new fitness watch last night. I had a yummy protein bar for breakfast. The only thing this day is missing is an intense cardio session

Eta I weighed in at 152.2 today. I want to get back in the 140s asap


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 25, 2015)

@davisbr88 
Hi- I'm doing good. In 3 more days I'm going to finish p90x3 and then I'm taking a 2 week break to recuperate. Then I'm going to start body beast. 

On the hair front I'm just waiting for my natural hair to grow, but it will take years before it gets to the length I want. So I'm just in cruise control with my braidout ponytails.


----------



## ilong (Aug 25, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> How's everyone doing? I need my accountability sisters!!!!
> 
> @Prettymetty @GettingKinky @cherishlove @Leo24Rule @ilong @faithVA @levette @ClassyJSP @HairPleezeGrow



Nin hao @davisbr88 -  
I'm not in the challenge but ...I was a bad girl today -. too many carbs.  Bread, pasta AND


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 26, 2015)

@Prettymetty What kind of fitness watch did you get????
@GettingKinky I have so much respect for people who do P90 and Insanity! I did like the fitness test at the beginning of whichever one it was and didn't turn it on after that! Body beast sounds insane, too! Go, girl!
@ilong Oh! I definitely thought you were! Smh. I'm a terrible host. Welcome anyway! And today is a new day 

So far so good on my green smoothie plan. Today is day 4 and I've only had 1 craving (on Monday). I really love this plan because I feel really full and everything I'm taking in raw and delicious and nutritious! I am so happy with it, and I know I am losing weight. I can't wait to check again on Saturday. I also have been doing strength training in the mornings, and I really hope I keep it up because I enjoy it, but it's so hard to get out of bed!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 26, 2015)

@davisbr88 I got a LifeTrak watch from Target. It was only $50 and it tracks steps, calories,  heartrate and sleep patterns.

I slept through breakfast today and I had Subway for lunch. I'm not sure what to cook for dinner tonight...


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 27, 2015)

Dh wanted pizza and wings for lunch so I had 1 slice and 3 boneless wings. I better walk that off before it goes to my thighs


----------



## naptime (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been awol but I haven't been bad! I found out I have Hashimoto's, which is the reason I've been struggling so much. The endocrinologist says it's no wonder I've had such a tough time with the numbers my lab work indicates.

So my meds have been changed and increased, and I continue to do yoga and P90X. I'm gonna keep up the fight!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 27, 2015)

@naptime I'm glad you were able to figure out the source of your problems. Knowing is half the battle. I hope your treatment goes well.


----------



## naptime (Aug 28, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> @naptime I'm glad you were able to figure out the source of your problems. Knowing is half the battle. I hope your treatment goes well.



Thank you! It's been frustrating...sigh


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 28, 2015)

@naptime I'm so happy you got at least some relief in just knowing what's going on and where to go from here. I applaud your commitment to your continued health!

Yesterday was sort of an odd eating day for me. The green smoothie I made in the morning was way too sweet so I had to throw it out before I  
So I had two large bananas and a large apple in its place, a huge salad, and a frozen Amy's tamale and black bean meal. Then my cohort went to a pizza place, which I couldn't eat, so I got a side of fries and a gin with Sprite. I feel like I should feel crappy after that drink, but I really don't. If I wasn't trying to reel in my spending, I might consider weekly happy hour, because my order was only $4, but I'd rather save. And I should probably not make liquor a weekly habit anyway - I definitely don't need candida overgrowth again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2015)

My new fitness tracker underestimates my activity. It didn't track a single step after like 9pm. I have only reached 10000 steps once this week. I might just give this one to my mom and buy another one like I already had


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 28, 2015)

@Prettymetty now, why you gon' give your mama something you KNOW is broken??? 
Cold blooded!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2015)

Lmao @davisbr88!  I actually just returned it. Target gave me a refund. I want my old watch back. It was inexpensive,  effective and stylish. I would still have it if it wasn't for drunken love weekend before last.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 29, 2015)

@Prettymetty Which brand was your old one? Sorry if you answered that already in the thread!!!

Today's weigh-in: 157! 
I would love to hit the 140s by the end of September!
Today we had a winery tour and tasting so I am definitely feeling the effects of that now. I haven't had a proper meal yet, but mostly just snack things like hummus, cucumbers, chips, and oatmeal bars. I will get a good meal in tonight!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats @davisbr88


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 29, 2015)

The old one was SmartHealth. It was $39 at Cvs


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks!! @GettingKinky 
@Prettymetty I think I may ask for one of those for Christmas. It seems like a good buy!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 31, 2015)

Today's weigh-in: Still 157!

I took this weekend off from eating mostly raw and hoped that eating intuitively would help me maintain my weight loss from the week just in case I travel someplace and can't bring my blender/get a hold of high quality produce. I didn't eat the best, but I'm happy to know that eating whatever I want when I'm hungry and stopping when I'm full does help me maintain. I think I will try it again in two weeks when I head out of town for a get-together with friends. It was a nice little break.

I am battling a minor sinus infection, so my hunger isn't very strong, but I am going to get in a training session and see if that will change things.

OH! And I forgot to post in here that I hit WL! So I think I will meet my goal of WhL by the end of the year. My hair is still straight, but I plan to put in some cornrows this weekend to wear under a head wrap. I'm adopting the late Longhairdontcare2011's regimen.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 2, 2015)

Still 152. My new fitness watch should be here any day so I cam start counting calories again


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2015)

I ate like CRAZY all day yesterday (no idea why) so I need to get back to it ASAP!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2015)

ilong said:


> Congratulations @HairPleezeGrow - your weight loss progress is evident and inspiring.


Thank you! Finally able to come back and post. My subscription had expired.


----------



## ilong (Sep 4, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you! Finally able to come back and post. My subscription had expired.


Welcome back HairPleezeGrow!


----------



## ilong (Sep 4, 2015)

OK ladies  - thanks to @davisbr88 I've been feeling guilty about this extra weight I've put on.   I'm not going to join the challenge, since it's so late in the year.   But I will be an unofficial challenger. My middle front is beginning to point in one direction and my rear end is beginning to  point in the other!  Have to get busy - so I plan to go to the fitness center every day and start walking again.   I may even get on that mean ol' elliptical machine that keeps giving me dirty looks. <lol>


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 7, 2015)

I was 151.4 this morning.  Hopefully the scale keeps going down. I don't care how long it takes I just want this baby weight off. Baby boy is 2 now


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow so happy to have you back!
@ilong welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!

I ate horribly this weekend and I am too ashamed to even check my weight. I am just going to wait until my next weigh-in on Saturday and hope by some miracle of the universe that I will still hit 153. One pro to the long weekend though was that I got back into daily yoga and meditation, and I need to keep that up.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi ladies! I've been mia for a while but I need to get back on track hair and weight wise.

Turns out I was heavier than I thought at 180lbs 
I was a part of a biggest loser challenge at work and my team won and I lost 12lbs. I used my winnings to buy a Fitbit(I need friends!) which has helped me maintain but I needed to get this weight off before the year ends. Help me help me please lol.

Hair is OK, gave myself a good 1-2 inch trim about a month ago. I think the best plan of action for me to meet my hair goals is to protective style all year long with breaks to trim, DC etc.


----------



## ilong (Sep 8, 2015)

@davisbr88 - thank you!!   153 pounds?  If that was all I weighed I would be ... well I won't say - but I wouldn't be in this challenge for sure.   But since I am you know I am well above 153.  Wish me luck

You can do it - I tried to behave myself this weekend and did pretty good.   Today wasn't too bad except I did have some potatoes!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been using my new Thigh master to tone my inner thighs. I use it to work my arms and chest as well. 

My new fit watch should be here any day now. I'm ready to start tracking my steps again


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 9, 2015)

Why oh why did I have to go to Whataburger today?! It wasn't even worth the calories lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 10, 2015)

@ilong: yeah, but I am 4'9"! So 153 is absolutely ridiculous!!! And good luck! We will do it!!!!
@Prettymetty : I have been eying some general so's tofu. Save me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh lawd my new watch is from China. The instructions are in Chinese. I'm so lost. I got the pedometer working,  but the time is off by an hour.

Plus it needs to be charged with a usb. So far I'm not impressed with it


----------



## ilong (Sep 11, 2015)

@davisbr88 -   Thanks!   I haven't had an appetite for the last 2 days - not since I ate those potatoes!  Other than my protein shake this morning - the only thing I've eaten today is 2 chicken wings.  Please don't ask me if it was fried. 

@Prettymetty - oh-oh!   Good Luck!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 12, 2015)

Today's weigh-in: 158 

I need tips on how to eat well during vacations! Because I ate absolutely crazy over labor day and that horrible eating lasted pretty much all this week until I decided yesterday that enough was enough. And the cravings were HORRIBLE yesterday. And I just woke up wanting fries. Smh. How do you ladies handle it? I mean, I took groceries and my blender with me on vacation but once I got around all my friends, I suddenly got super lazy and didn't feel like making smoothies when I could eat (literally) pounds of fried potatoes easily.


----------



## PinkDiamond (Sep 12, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Today's weigh-in: 158
> 
> I need tips on how to eat well during vacations! Because I ate absolutely crazy over labor day and that horrible eating lasted pretty much all this week until I decided yesterday that enough was enough. And the cravings were HORRIBLE yesterday. And I just woke up wanting fries. Smh. How do you ladies handle it? I mean, I took groceries and my blender with me on vacation but once I got around all my friends, I suddenly got super lazy and didn't feel like making smoothies when I could eat (literally) pounds of fried potatoes easily.



Sorry for the long post....
I just returned home from two different vacations over the past 2 and 1/2 weeks, the first week I did not gain any weight because I ate at restaurants like chipotle and hot food from whole foods store every chance I had but when hanging with friends and family I indulged but made sure to eat the cleanest cheat foods possible and I also remembered my goals. I did the same thing for this last trip but I indulged a bit more since I did not gain any weight the first week. I will weigh myself tomorrow to see if I gained any weight from this last trip tomorrow. But basically I just focus on eating whole foods if I eat french fries they have to be from fresh cut potatoes and fast food has to be from fresh real/whole foods. I did have Waffle House too but used pure maple syrup . I hope this helps some.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 12, 2015)

Weighed myself Thursday and I'm 172.4   I have to put in major work to drop this weight before the year end. This will be sooo hard with the upcoming cold weather comfort food and holiday treats... Jesus be a treadmill and carrot


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks, @PinkDiamond!
@FollicleFanatic: I know that's right! I am about to make a big pot of chili myself because it is so cold where I am already!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 13, 2015)

In June weighed in at 208 at the doctors, in July weighed in at 197 at the doctors, and in August weighed in at 193 at the doctors. I'm losing weight without trying (Not trying to brag or anything). Working 2 jobs and these fibroids really have me fatigued and not really wanting to eat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 14, 2015)

Dh and I just started a fitness challenge. I have to lose 20lbs and he has to lose 15lbs. Each week we put $10 in the pot and the person that hits their goal first gets all the money. This might take months. That's going to be a nice come up lol


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 14, 2015)

@davisbr88 chili sounds so yummy and I have a ton of beans in the cabinet lol. Have my gym clothes laid out so I can get down to business tomorrow. 
Going out of town this wknd so I want my hair laid lol. I'll pre-poo tonight, DC tomorrow and make sure it's detangled before Thurs.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 15, 2015)

@Leo24Rule: feel better. Rest when you can.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2015)

My weight has crept up too much. I have to do something different.  Eating whatever,  whenever is clearly not for me.

Oan my SmartHealth band came in yesterday so at least I can start getting my 10000 steps daily


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My weight has crept up too much. I have to do something different.  *Eating whatever,  whenever is clearly not for me.*
> 
> Oan my SmartHealth band came in yesterday so at least I can start getting my 10000 steps daily



LOL! That's never worked for me either.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2015)

Weighed myself Sunday from last Sunday and I'm down 4.6lbs
Started my workouts last Monday on the 7th. And also walking a mile on the treadmill everyday.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 15, 2015)

@Prettymetty I wish that worked for me too . I am back to intermittent fasting. It's the only thing besides LC that has worked long term so I restarted. I ate in an 8-hour window today. So far so good.
@HairPleezeGrow Go, girl! You are always in here showing out!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @Prettymetty I wish that worked for me too . I am back to intermittent fasting. It's the only thing besides LC that has worked long term so I restarted. I ate in an 8-hour window today. So far so good.
> @HairPleezeGrow Go, girl! You are always in here showing out!!!!


Thank you, I feel like I've lost so much time over the last four months because of my leg but I'm doing good so I'm taking advantage of it. Still a ways to go but I will get there at my own pace.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm headed to the gym after I take the kids to school. I need to release some tension and get back in the habit of working out.

Eta I did a 30 minute interval workout on the treadmill. I am not in shape like I used to be. I felt nauseous...

Tomorrow I want to do my intense bike intervals


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 17, 2015)

I ended up with 7.7 miles for the day (9/16) and I burned about 2800 calories.  I was really good about eating most of the day. My boss ordered pizza and I had 2 slices


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 17, 2015)

@Prettymetty WOW! 2800 calories is unreal!!!! I really just need to exercise. I can't seem to get a handle on my eating lately and I don't know why. I'm sure you've answered this before, but how do you maintain your straight hair and do a 2800-calorie workout????


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 17, 2015)

@davisbr88 those were my calories for the whole day. When I work out my roots revert a bit so I usually just do pilates or something low impact when my hair is straight.  I'm wigging it right now so I am doing high intensity.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2015)

OK I'm officially back and I'm going to stay until the end of the year no matter what. 

I got a fitbit this weekend and its helping. Weighed in today at 152.8. Between walking and cycling I should be able to increase my activity levels. 

My hair is hanging in there. Just need to keep her moisturized. 

I hope to end the year at SL and 143 lbs.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm at 195 now.  I broke 200.  I hope to be 160 by the end of the year.

My hair stays braided under my wig.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK I'm officially back and I'm going to stay until the end of the year no matter what.
> 
> I got a fitbit this weekend and its helping. Weighed in today at 152.8. Between walking and cycling I should be able to increase my activity levels.
> 
> ...



Where are you going after this year is over?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> Where are you going after this year is over?


I just meant I would stay active in this thread until the end of the year. I have been mia for most of the challenge. No telling what I will be doing next year.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2015)

I was doing well until I binged on tortilla chips last night. The scale shot up a whole pound. Hopefully that's just water weight and after cycling tomorrow I will be back down. 

I've been hitting my 10000 step mark with my fitbit and I'm feeling it. I was wore out yesterday and in the bed sleep by 930. I hope I see some results. I will gradually increase my steps every 2 weeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2015)

I got just over 10000 steps yesterday. I was off from work and I did most of my cleaning and laundry Wednesday. I did overeat a bit. I had buttery kettle corn and caramel gelato during family movie night. I'm still down 2lbs since Monday. I weighed in at 155 today. My first mini goal is to get back to the 140s before Halloween. End of year goal is to be 140 0r less.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 20, 2015)

Down a little more this week. I know aunt flow is going to be rearing its ugly head soon so I expect a slight increase but that's okay. It comes with life right. Anyway just taking it at my pace.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm out of town again this weekend in Atlanta (so no weigh-in), but I think I did much better this weekend than on Labor Day. I don't think I really overate at all, and I made decent choices. However, seeing the pics that have been taken of me this weekend are making me so uncomfortable. I need to get this weight off for good. I am tired of hating my pictures!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 20, 2015)

@davisbr88 I hate pics of me too! I look cute in mirrors, but pics are horrible


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

Did my mile on the treadmill and my workout for the day. Also drank my protein shake for breakfast. Will have another one for lunch.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow I calculated my protein intake and it's been low, so I have decided to incorporate protein meal shakes as well twice a day. Hopefully it works out!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow I calculated my protein intake and it's been low, so I have decided to incorporate protein meal shakes as well twice a day. Hopefully it works out!


Let me know how it works out for you. So far so good for me.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2015)

Haven't lost any weight and I trimmed an inch yesterday. Hopefully the rest of the month brings great results in both areas.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2015)

I had two protein meal replacement shakes, a bowl of Thai coconut soup, and a bean and rice burrito with a glass of wine for dinner. The only vegetables I had were in the soup and a tiny bit in the burrito, so I need to make sure I am better about that tomorrow. I am going to begin monitoring my carb intake from now on just to make sure I don't go over 150 (ideally 100). Today's was 87.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2015)

Working overtime is making me retain water like crazy  Next week my schedule is going back to normal (part time).


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2015)

Happy Friday!
Been staying under 100 carbs and getting more protein through the shakes, so I'm down to 157.4 today. I started off this week at 164.2.
I started a plank and reverse plank challenge on Monday, too, and I'm loving it!
Still have no idea what I'm doing with my head. My straight hair didn't last 2 weeks because I really needed to wash my hair after a week - my scalp was so itchy! I definitely can't straighten once a week, though, so I'm not sure how to make that work. I started trying out the max hydration method  to see if I could possibly wear my natural hair since I've heard it cuts down on tangles and SSKs.We'll see how that goes.
How is it going, everyone?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been bad for a few days. Yesterday I baked cookies and then I had a late night snack session with dh (popcorn,  icecream and chocolate).

On the plus side I have been burning over 2000 calories a day. I usually walk at least 4 miles daily. 

Today I took my boys for donuts before school.  I had an apple fritter and a coffee. Not the worst breakfast,  but I need  to seriously cut down on sugar.


----------



## mysblossom (Sep 25, 2015)

Very inspirational posts, ladies!

I'm in.

Hair Goals 
Current Length: *Many different lengths, but on average I'd say chin length.*
2015 Goal Length: *Shortest lengths at the bottom of the neck*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *natural*
Hair type: *4a/4b . . .. high porosity . . . fine . . . dense*
How you will achieve goal: *(1) crochet braid protective styling for 8 weeks, followed by 2 weeks off where I wear twist-outs, followed by 8 weeks wearing crochet braids, and so on; (2) determine a regimen that works for me (will start this endeavor off trying the Naturalicious line and regimen to see if that works better for me that what I'm currently doing)*

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: *137*
Goal Weight: *120*
Current Dress Size: *8*
Goal Size: *6*
How you will achieve goal: *Do a 10-day Green Smoothie Detox followed by 6-week The Abs Diet and exercise program*


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 26, 2015)

@Prettymetty have  you tried some low carb desserts? I used to make a lot of desserts like cheesecake pudding, cheesecake muffins, etc using cream cheese and Torani/Da Vinci sugar free syrup (and eggs for the muffins). It was perfect because I could make all different flavors - chocolate mint, raspberry, caramel, etc, based upon which syrup I used. I could eat lots of them to satisfy my sweet tooth when it hit really bad and I still lost. But you can make the muffins ahead of time and have them with your coffee in the mornings. I would eat those and bacon almost every morning and still managed to lose around 40 pounds in 4.5 months or so. 

@mysblossom welcome!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 26, 2015)

Today's weigh-in: 156
Finally back on track, now I need to make it stick. I want to go to the beach in 2 weeks, so I need to get it tight. Goal is to be 150 by then!
Any weekend plans?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 27, 2015)

@davisbr88 I haven't tried low carb desserts,  but I really like skinny cow bars (under 150 calories).


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 27, 2015)

@Prettymetty here's a link to the cheesecake muffins: http://www.lowcarbfriends.com/bbs/showthread.php?t=399261
I would use the syrup instead of splenda.

Today's weigh-in: 155.6
I am really craving citrus for some reason so I think I will have an orange today. I will still have my shakes. Not sure what's for dinner yet. Maybe buttered gluten-free pasta.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 1, 2015)

How's everyone doing????
I haven't weighed since Tuesday when I was 155. I hope I see the 154s on Friday.
I've reincorporated intermittent fasting because counting carbs and calories was just getting annoying. I hate counting things. So far so good on that front. I calculated what I ate yesterday during my window just to see what I got and the carbs were around 63 g, so I am good with that. I am just making the lowest carb choices I can so I won't have to worry about being such a neurotic planner.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm still hanging in there. I'm gaining and losing the same 2 lbs. Im down today and hope to keep going in that direction. I'm bringing my lunch more and removed all the snacks from my house. Not getting all my steps in but getting close. 

Nothing going on with my hair. It's in my usual flat twist style. I want to try 2 strands this weekend. But flat twist are so quick and easy and they hold up better than my 2 strands. We shall see.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2015)

I rinsed my hair blue last week and got it blown out this week. I trimmed my ends also on a thickening day.

I refuse to weigh in until after my tom. I'm headed to Victoria's Secret to get some new bras. I tried to go the cheap route, but cheap bras just aren't holding up for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 1, 2015)

@faithVA  I really need to get a pedometer/FitBit! I feel like everyone is measuring their steps, and I need to get with it!!!!
@Prettymetty PICS of the hair???   Also, yes, I have bought and broken so many cheap bras that I really need to get some good ones. I hate how they're so expensive! Like damn, what do men have to buy that costs this much?!?!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 1, 2015)

I've been going to the gym with a friend since last week. Was told by the doctor to walk on the treadmill to strengthen my leg. Also, working on abs & arms to get ready for surgery suggested by my aunt.
#we're nothing without our health


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2015)

@davisbr88 I've been trying to post pics. I'm on a Galaxy S3 so my phone is old and slow. I keep getting error messages


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 2, 2015)

This is after 2 washes. Indoors it looks blue black, but outside it looks dark brown. I will do it again in a month or 2


----------



## cynd (Oct 2, 2015)

I've been MIA for a bit but I'm back and committed to going full speed through the end of the year and I'll see what's left to do then.  I (re)joined Weight Watchers last week and I'm down almost 5 lbs so that's encouraging.  I cancelled my gym membership because since Feb I have gone a total of 0 times although I've been paying monthly.  Shameful.  I have a treadmill and I just ordered an elliptical so I will establish a routine at home and stick to it. 

On the hair front, I can't seem to get past APL so I started taking Viviscal about a month ago and I'm seeing encouraging signs although it's a bit early. 

Glad to see that unlike me, many of you have stayed on track and are making great progress.

@davisbr88, I could definitely use some pointers from you lady.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 7, 2015)

I skipped breakfast,  but I had 2 cups of coffee. I just cleaned the kitchen, made all the beds and did 2 loads of laundry.  Now I will take the kids to lunch and go shopping. 

I am almost out of Alli and I don't plan to repurchase.  I want to lose the last 15-20 lbs on my own. My focus right now is more on calories in than out. I can't go to the gym with my bone straight hair so I really have to watch my intake this week.

How are you doing this week ladies?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm doing pretty good. Nothing going on with my hair. It's up in flat twist. Hopefully I have time to wash it tomorrow.

My weights coming down slowly but surely. I'm not getting my steps in because I don't feel like it. But I am watching what I eat. I will probably do some cycling tomorrow to get ready for this upcoming weekend. I'm hoping to be under 150 by early next week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 7, 2015)

^^^It would be a dream to get back under 150. I've been in the mid 150s since Summer


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^It would be a dream to get back under 150. I've been in the mid 150s since Summer


Well lets make it happen. You need to out your hair up and get busy before Thanksgiving gets here.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Ladies reality hit me hard, as in saw myself in some pics 

SO will accompany me to the gym this wknd to help get me back on track once TOM subsides a bit. I'm so sick and tired of not being able to wear my cute clothes. A shove is needed, not a push lol.


----------



## cynd (Oct 9, 2015)

Weighed in at WW today and I'm down about 5 lbs since I re-joined 3 weeks ago.  I plan to add at least 5 days a week of exercise starting next week to see if I can do a little better.  The best thing is that I really feel like my motivation switch is turned on.  I feel like there's no way I'm not going to reach my goal.  Haven't felt like that in donkey years.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 9, 2015)

Great job @cynd! My coworker joined WW a couple weeks ago and she has lost 5lbs too. I need to go ahead and join so that I can have some accountability. Dh is an enabler... he keeps saying he wants to lose weight, but is constantly bringing sweets and snacks up in here for us to munch on while we binge on Netflix (excuse the pun).


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi, everyone!
Man, I am so far behind! I've been super busy with midterms and doing some graduate school apps and I just haven't had time to log in. I'm so sorry!!!
I went to see my doctor because I gained a bunch of weight seemingly overnight and I found out I have hypothyroidism, candida (again), and a host of other nutritional deficiencies. My plantar fasciitis is also not helping. :-/
In any case, I can no longer be a vegan, so I am now transitioning into pescatarianism.
I'm starting off with a fat fast today to try to get into ketosis pretty quickly and to starve off this candida overgrowth, which is what worked for me in the past. I am hoping 2 weeks on the fat fast will get me back to 150 by Halloween. I weighed in at 162 this morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 17, 2015)

I gained weight too and it felt like it just crept up on me. I weighed in at 158 yesterday  I started drinking a raw protein shake 2 days ago to help curb my appetite.  I guess it works ok, because I haven't gone into my chocolate stash since I started.


----------



## cynd (Oct 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Great job @cynd! My coworker joined WW a couple weeks ago and she has lost 5lbs too. I need to go ahead and join so that I can have some accountability. Dh is an enabler... he keeps saying he wants to lose weight, but is constantly bringing sweets and snacks up in here for us to munch on while we binge on Netflix (excuse the pun).



I just saw your post @Prettymetty.  I missed my weigh in yesterday and I'm thinking about weighing in every other week so I don't get disappointed with how slowly the weight is coming off.  I'm really hoping to get my elliptical put together this weekend so I can start using it.  I feel you re DH, mine is always cooking something I wouldn't eat otherwise  in the name of "helping" me with weight loss.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 18, 2015)

Got a nice whoosh today even though it's TOM!
Weight: 158

Definitely keeping up with the fat fast plan!


----------



## cynd (Oct 19, 2015)

The good news is that I finally got my elliptical put together.  The bad news is that I literally could only do 1.5 minutes on it.  Nowhere to go but up I guess.  Speaking of which I'm up .6 lbs after the weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2015)

cynd said:


> The good news is that I finally got my elliptical put together.  The bad news is that I literally could only do 1.5 minutes on it.  Nowhere to go but up I guess.  Speaking of which I'm up .6 lbs after the weekend.


You will get stronger before you know it. Just hang in there.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm hanging out at around 150.? Not going up or down. Just going to hold it here until I can get back on track with working out. 

I need to wash my hair but I promised myself I would be in the bed by 10 so it will have to wait until tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 19, 2015)

I put some Kerastase conditioner in my hair (the moisturizing line) and put my hair in celies to wear under my wig. My lazy butt was just stuffing my hair under a wig cap all weekend. 

Now that I'm wigging it again I can go crazy with cardio. It's too late to get sexy for Halloween, but I have time for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 20, 2015)

I put in some two strand twists that I will probably wear under a beanie because the temps just plummeted and it has just gotten WAY too cold to wear my roller sets now. I will reserve those for special occasions until it gets warm again. Hopefully I can make the twists last pretty long. I'd like to keep them in until Halloween.
Ugh. I can't wait to move away from this place again. I am DONE with winter.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just baggied the ends of my twists for bed. Winter demolished my hair last year, so I am hoping regular baggying will help me this time around. I sprayed diluted Juices & Berries and sealed with JBCO. What do you all use when you baggy?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2015)

I put the back in a banana clip bun to check my retention. Seeing some improvement from the last test  Just going to keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm paying attention to my intake today. I really need to start back with calorie counting.  As annoying as it is, it works. 

Today I have had 2 quarts of water, cereal with almond coconut milk,  seaweed salad, half an orange and a protein shake.  I'm making pulled pork tacos for dinner. I really should avoid any sweets until I get back to 150. I weighed in at 158 this morning 

I did a quick workout and I am already at 10000 steps for the day. I am trying to get to 15000


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2015)

My cranberry juice detox is working.  I lost 3lbs overnight.  I knew it was just water weight, but it still bothered me. I am drinking the detox all day today and tomorrow.  

I mix 1oz lemon juice with 8oz sugar free cranberry juice and 16oz of water.  I sip this mixture all day. Yesterday I had 3 quarts of it.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm in and I figure it is not too late. I hope we have another one next year.
Hair Goals
Current Length: 4-5 inches. I did the bc back on 4/7/15
2015 Goal Length: 7 inches
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type:3c
How you will achieve goal:I will wash every week and alternate protein and moisturizing conditioners. I twist my hair once a week and spritz it daily with S-curl and wear wigs daily.  I started it off with an inch or half inch after I bc'd and I retained about 5-6 inches since April. I did a trim this month and probably cut off about an inch. I also will steam twice a month and do a prepoo before I wash. I also will incorporate daily massages and up my protein intake.

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 192
Goal Weight: 140-135
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size:8-10
How you will achieve goal: I will do the Body For Life regimen and cut out sweets. I will exercise 6 days a week and will have one free day. I will cut out fat and sugary foods and drink 80 oz of water a day. I read all of you ladies posts and feel that you all or doing a great job.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 22, 2015)

At my doctor visits I see my weight yo-yoing between 197-204 lbs.
But keep in mind I'm 6'1. My weight is proportionate, yet I just want to be at the weight I was 3 years ago which was 150 lbs.


----------



## mostamaziing (Oct 23, 2015)

_*Vigorously waits for next years challenge to kick off so I can join*
_

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 23, 2015)

I didn't have any snacks yesterday,  but I did have a Miller Lite before bed. I'm sure I was well under 2000 calories for the day


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^It would be a dream to get back under 150. I've been in the mid 150s since Summer


You can do it.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 23, 2015)

mostamaziing said:


> _*Vigorously waits for next years challenge to kick off so I can join*
> _
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!


Why wait? I just joined and will hit it again next year. I am on a mission.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 23, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> At my doctor visits I see my weight yo-yoing between 197-204 lbs.
> But keep in mind I'm 6'1. My weight is proportionate, yet I just want to be at the weight I was 3 years ago which was 150 lbs.


I'm 5'8" and just joined. I remember when I was 150 it looked good on me. I have some huge fibroids and the lady that did my ultrasound told me I will lose 25 pounds once I get rid of them. I trying to get healthy for my surgery.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome @Amethyst67!
And just come on in here @mostamaziing! It's never too late to join - if it wasn't obvious, we don't have things all figured out here so we're trying to make things work as we go!
@Prettymetty: I am about to start calorie counting again or eating the same things everyday so I don't have to. LC is the way I HAVE to eat, so it's just a matter of trying to make it work for me. Fat fast was great but not sustainable.

I did a 30-minute walk and a little strength training today, and I feel great. If I don't reach any other goal this year, I am determined to make daily activity a habit. I have to.

ETA: I'd like to lose 20 pounds by the end of the year. I don't know exactly how much I weigh now, but I am just going to assume that means I will end up at 140.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 24, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Welcome @Amethyst67!
> And just come on in here @mostamaziing! It's never too late to join - if it wasn't obvious, we don't have things all figured out here so we're trying to make things work as we go!
> @Prettymetty: I am about to start calorie counting again or eating the same things everyday so I don't have to. LC is the way I HAVE to eat, so it's just a matter of trying to make it work for me. Fat fast was great but not sustainable.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I'm getting ready to look for my Fitbit and try to reach about 10,000 steps tomorrow. I will be doing a protein treatment on my hair tomorrow and I will prepoo first using my steamer.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just finished my walk and I did some dumbbells earlier today. I feel so good. I hope I remember this feeling when I start to lose motivation/get really lazy!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 26, 2015)

Finally faced the music and got on the scale: 159.6
Not bad, considering how much candy I ate this weekend. 


I think eating in my 5-hour window was the key to not gaining/losing a little. I'm planning to combine my 5-hour window with the 80 bites program since I have had the most success with eating less frequently and controlling portions. I ate whatever I wanted, carbs included, according to hunger (which averaged out to about once a day) when I was younger and was in the best shape of my life. I was on the swim team and was very strong. I maintained it effortlessly for 2 years. 
My hunger is now wrecked by emotional eating so IF and bites is going to be my way to emulate that way of eating. Although I definitely have to knock the sugar for my health, so I'll be baking up some sugar-free desserts in the near future.

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 26, 2015)

I had a pretty good weekend. I ate ok and I got in my steps at work (10000+).

It's the TOM for me so I shouldn't weigh in, but I did anyway. I am 157


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I had a pretty good weekend. I ate ok and I got in my steps at work (10000+).
> 
> It's the TOM for me so I shouldn't weigh in, but I did anyway. I am 157


Good job!


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 26, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Finally faced the music and got on the scale: 159.6
> Not bad, considering how much candy I ate this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


My weekend was great hair and food wise but no exercise yet.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 26, 2015)

This weekend I prepoo 'd with evco, rosemary, lavender and jbco. I sat under my steamer for about 25 minutes. I then washed and did a protein treatment and sat under my bonnet dryer for about 20 minutes. I then followed up with Aussie 3 minutes. I made kimmaytube leave in and did flat twists and sealed with jojoba oil. I'm on a quest.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am planning to do a cherry lola treatment tonight, straighten, and trim. Praying I am still at WL. I still need to work out for the day, so I may do that in my office. Will definitely do it before straightening.
I am down to 157 today and very happy!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2015)

I am off all day so I plan to work out and do a lot of cleaning. I will weigh in again Friday morning. 

My hair is under a baggy with liquid gold oil on my scalp. It seems like my hair is growing faster and it is definitely softer/easier to comb.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 28, 2015)

I just untwisted my hair. I don't know why, but I just never seem to remember that they do so much damage to my dang ends! They're so convenient but SO many tangles and SSKs. 
I'm going to try my luck with heat stretching on a low temp once a week and wearing a bun and hope the frequency won't leave me bald. I need something that can last through workouts but isn't going to take a lot of time during the week. I was trying to shy away from weekly heat use but I just give up! I can't last 2 weeks without a wash and none of these PS are working. I can't win with this hair.


----------



## mostamaziing (Oct 29, 2015)

Alright so here is my official entry 

Hair Goals 
Current Length: *TWA/grazing SL when stretched*
2015 Goal Length:  *APL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *natural*
Hair type: *4b/4c but the front part of my hair is damaged from constant flat ironing so it's a bit loose*
How you will achieve goal:* wash n goes until I get my sew in (within the next week or so).











*

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: *273.4lbs* 
Goal Weight:  *200lbs*
Current pants Size: *20*
Goal Size: *14*
How you will achieve goal: *by getting my butt in the gym AT LEAST 4-5x a week mostly doing cardio like elliptical and stair climber. Also cut down on fast food and drink more water.











((Excuse the mess))*


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome @mostamaziing !!!!!

Did my 30-minute 2-mile interval walk today and got in 74 bites, so I'm hoping for a nice little loss (156, please???) before Halloween.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 29, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> I am planning to do a cherry lola treatment tonight, straighten, and trim. Praying I am still at WL. I still need to work out for the day, so I may do that in my office. Will definitely do it before straightening.
> I am down to 157 today and very happy!


@davisbr88 - Congrats!


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 29, 2015)

mostamaziing said:


> Alright so here is my official entry
> 
> Hair Goals
> Current Length: *TWA/grazing SL when stretched*
> ...


You got this.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 30, 2015)

Didn't quite get my wish but I'm down to 156.8. :jumpjoy:
I did my 2-mile walk and 10 minutes of resistance training.
16.8 lbs to go to this year's goal. I have to stay strong with the workouts!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2015)

@davis we have the same end of year goal (140). If I go all in I can do it for sure. I just need some motivation. 

My hair isn't straight anymore so I have no excuse for skipping the gym. My eating is improving. I don't eat until I'm hungry.  Sometimes that isn't until 11 or 12. Once I feel like I have reached my limit for the day I stop eating. 

I may need the help of a fat burner to break out of the 150s


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 30, 2015)

@Prettymetty we are here to motivate and encourage each other. I was just diagnosed as tarchycadic so I need to get clearance to exercise but I'm just going to just walk and eat right. I lost 5 pounds since last week but I think that has more to do with illnesses. I'm positive that if we continue we will be able to reach our goals.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 30, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Didn't quite get my wish but I'm down to 156.8. :jumpjoy:
> I did my 2-mile walk and 10 minutes of resistance training.
> 16.8 lbs to go to this year's goal. I have to stay strong with the workouts!


@davisbr88 Yeah!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2015)

I just did a stationary bike workout and I had a light dinner. Overall I had a pretty good day. Thanks ladies for the encouragement and motivation.  We can do this!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ate pretty terribly this weekend but my weekly full fast definitely put me back on track!
I weighed in at 156.6 today. Hoping to get down to 154 by Sunday.
My hair is still straight but the roots reverted so I am wearing a braidout right now. I'm definitely going to be keeping it this way from now on. So much easier.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm going to the grocery store this week to pick up ingredients for the detox water @Leo24Rule mentioned a while back. I hope it works. My gut is annoying!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2015)

I got almost 15000 steps yesterday. Work was pretty busy and then I went shopping and did some housework.  

Today I need to work on my lower body. Squats, lunges, lifts, etc.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just finished my 30-minute walk and 10 minutes of strength training.
I didn't have much of an appetite today and could only get down 55 bites. I wonder if it's because I drank ginger tea and kept refilling my cup with water. That's all I drank today. I wonder if this will make a difference. I wonder if I can just use ginger and lemon and still see results similar to the detox water. I'm all for saving money! I am going to try and make a sugar-free half and half with ginger tea and lemonade made with stevia. I will make it tonight and drink it for the rest of the month to see if I notice any changes.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 5, 2015)

Random thoughts follow ... lol.

I'm chugging along pretty slowly with the weight loss, so I think I may drop some of the approved carbs from my doctor's diet (quinoa, potatoes, beans, pineapple) until I get down to goal and then start incorporating them back in verrrrry slowly. Not sure yet. Will have to see.
The ginger tea lemonade half-and-half is amazing! It tastes SOOO good. I drank two cups this morning and loved it.
I have a 30-minute walk scheduled for tonight, so I am looking forward to that.

Wash day is tomorrow, which means I will have made it 10 days! For some reason, going beyond a week didn't bother my scalp this time, though it's about time for my hair to hit some water. I wonder if a less itchy scalp has anything to do with diet...
I am going to try washing every 10 days now. I plan to heat stretch with each wash and then do a full-out straightening when doing my seasonal trim 4 times per year. I am going to strictly stick to this for the rest of the year and see if I can adopt it as my real regimen. It's been a breeze because moisturizing and detangling has been a snap on straightened/stretched hair, and I began wearing braid outs once my hair began reverting (a bun today and likely tomorrow). Braid-outs have been lasting through workouts, and when I have to redo them, I only need to put in 2-3 braids overnight. I hope this is it this time.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just finished my last workout for the week, which was another 30-minute walk and 10 minutes of strength. It felt really good, especially because I had a cheat meal last night, which I am thinking I may institute weekly since I really didn't eat all that much and it helped "clear me out." LC diets are notorious for causing me (tmi ahead) constipation. My cheat meals tend to include a grain of some sort, which really works to get me going. I'm thinking I should switch around the day every week, but I am trying to learn how to make sushi on Saturdays so that will probably be the cheat meal day. Tonight is wash day and I am looking forward to pampering myself before I get into a lot of work I need to get done this weekend. Any cool weekend plans?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2015)

I am working all day tomorrow so I know I'll burn lots of calories. Tonight I am meeting a couple friends at my mom's house for cocktails. This has been a rough week. My cravings for fatty foods were insane.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2015)

I know it's late but I want in. If I can be added/tagged to the challenge for 2016 OP, that would be awesome. Thank you


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 8, 2015)

Welcome, @Aggie! Feel free to post in here - it's never too late!!!

Wash day on Friday was an absolute breeze. I ended up washing in the morning and wearing two braids under a beanie for the rest of the day. It was mostly dry by the evening so I hit the wet spots with my blow dryer on cool and then flat ironed on 250. I tried 200 at first, but it didn't get sleek enough, so I knew it wouldn't last the full 10 days.
I put in 8 large sponge rollers overnight and got this:





I am loving it and plan to maintain it by rolling it up at night until the reversion gets real. Then I will switch to braid-outs and then probably a bun for a couple of days before washing again. I hope, hope, hope this works out. It's SO simple!!!

ETA: I ate pretty terribly yesterday so I won't even mention that...


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 8, 2015)

@davisbr88 your hair looks so shiny and soft! 

Yesterday I ate really light, but I got on the scale today and it says 161. I don't know how my weight jumped a few lbs overnight... And strangely I woke up really hungry today. I am going to eat a protein bar and have a big cup of coffee for breakfast.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Welcome, @Aggie! Feel free to post in here - it's never too late!!!
> Thanks a million @davisbr88. I'm on it starting tomorrow November 9th, 2015. I will report my stats then. I'm excited.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 8, 2015)

Yesterday SO and I did a little ring shopping  and a couple of ladies came up to us in the store. They told us they watched us shop while they were eating and how cute we were and they just had to come over and tell us  and it made me all like 

We walked around so much I hit my Fitbit goal, I think this should be my baby step goal for now. Every time I plan on working out and announce it I end up getting hurt without fail. So this shall do for now until my rebellious body acclimates to extra exercise.

My hair is doing very well, just did a pull LC and the longest areas are a 1/2" past BSL! So my updated regimen is definitely working, thank goodness it's pretty easy lol.


OK the reason I shared the lil story above was bc when I do get my ring I want to be stacked with long swangin hair(shallow I know). 
Can't be looking like who shot Jon with a beautiful ring on my finger lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats, @FollicleFanatic! Looks like you have some pretty big things in your future  I don't think it's shallow at all! I am planning a move to Hawaii this summer and I want mine to be long and swangin' too to go with the bikini I plan to wear whenever I am not at work... LOL. Gotta get the hair and body right!
I weighed in today at 155 so I'm super happy about that. Just 15 pounds to go!
My sponge rollerset is on its last leg, but it made it through 6 days! Tonight I will do a braidout and wear that out or in a bun until next wash day on Monday! I'm so excited that it seems this regimen might be working out.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 16, 2015)

How's everyone doing? 
Weight loss is coming along pretty nicely. I think I will definitely reach my goal of 140 by the end of the year at this rate. 
I haven't worked out yet today, so I'm looking forward to doing so when I get home. My body is definitely changing and toning up pretty nicely, though my lower abs and upper body trouble spots (arms and back fat!) are still giving me grief. I really hope they get with the program soon!
Today is wash day, and it's definitely time. Hair is looking parched. I love that this is so much easier than what I had been doing. I'm looking forward to continuing with this regimen (hopefully over the long term!).


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm doing well with m hair but my weight loss efforts are lagging a lot. I have not disciplined myself yet in this area but I know I will need to detox with the 10 day smoothie cleanse again to get it moving. I'll start after that time of the month ends for me in a few days.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 16, 2015)

My hair has become so much easier to manage. I can detangle, moisturize and rebraid my hair in about an hour. My celies stretch my hair enough that I can either flatiron afterwards or wear a wig/half wig. I've decided to just keep wigging it until Christmas.

I got up and went to the gym today. I rode the stationary bike for 20 minutes. My thighs are sore, but I am going back tomorrow to walk on the treadmill. I ate very light today. I'm proud of myself. If only every day could be like this...


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 18, 2015)

Unexpected misting today ruined my rollerset, so I just put my hair in 5 chunky braids (or celies, as @Prettymetty calls them) that I am likely just going to wear under a beanie until I need to wear my hair out for a special event this weekend. I may start doing this more as it's getting colder and I'm wearing beanies and hats more often. So I will keep up the washing and heat stretching every 10 days because the heat is definitely keeping ssks, knots, and tangles away. But from now until maybe March, I may just put my stretched hair in celies and just wear a braidout whenever I feel like it/need to dress up/can't wear a hat. I will just moisturize the braids with my diluted conditioner spray every night like I've been doing when I've been rolling up my hair and then just tie them down with a scarf. I've enjoyed wearing my hair out in the rollerset but I think my "out" hair days are numbered with the dropping temps. At least the braids will be a lot less manipulation than rolling my hair every night, and they still provide me with the option to wear it down whenever I want or need to.
Does anyone in here use grease? I am thinking about possibly setting the braids with grease, especially the ends.

ETA: I have a HUGE jar of Oyin Burnt Sugar so I will use that as my "grease" until it runs out and then start experimenting with actual grease. After years and years of money on this hair, I am now getting all of my products at the dollar store, and I intend to keep it that way. So I will be looking for a $1 grease when the Oyin is gone!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2015)

I rejoined fatsecret (an online weight loss community) and weighed in today at 160. It's tom so I'm holding extra water  I was invited to a lose 7lbs by Christmas challenge so we'll see how that goes. I actually think I can lose 10 or more by Christmas.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 25, 2015)

trclemons said:


> I am definitely in!
> 
> Hair Goals
> Current Length: *APL*
> ...



This is my final check in for the year.  I am 2.5 inches away from BSL and 4.5 inches away from MBL and I can't even talk about the weight loss part of this challenge.  I look forward to accomplishing these goals in 2016.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I rejoined fatsecret (an online weight loss community) and weighed in today at 160. It's tom so I'm holding extra water  I was invited to a lose 7lbs by Christmas challenge so we'll see how that goes. I actually think I can lose 10 or more by Christmas.


I failed this challenge. But I am ending the year 6lbs lighter than I started. Baby steps


----------



## W04andia (Dec 26, 2015)

Will there be a 2016 edition to this challenge?


----------



## dannie85 (Jun 12, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Finally made it to PT for my leg. This damn sciatica is killing me and hoping to find some relief. Hopefully I can start working out the way I want to soon.


 
Did your sciatica ever go away? I got sciatica after having my baby. He's 15 months now and I'm only just starting to feel a little better but have good and bad days still. I'm sure picking him up and having to bend over all the time has slowed progress. Wondering if it will go away completely and what I can do to help it. PT did not help. Chiropractor has temporary relief.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2016)

We totally need to bring this one back.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> We totally need to bring this one back.


 Agreed. We can definitely use this challenge again.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 19, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> We totally need to bring this one back.





Aggie said:


> Agreed. We can definitely use this challenge again.


How about a 6-month challenge - July-Dec 2016? I'm going in braids Wed and will repeat them every 6 weeks till Dec. (Im also in the WL 2017 so this will be a good boost.)


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> How about a 6-month challenge - July-Dec 2016? I'm going in braids Wed and will repeat them every 6 weeks till Dec. (Im also in the WL 2017 so this will be a good boost.)


I'm definitely down! I would like to lose 15lbs before the end of this year.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> How about a 6-month challenge - July-Dec 2016? I'm going in braids Wed and will repeat them every 6 weeks till Dec. (Im also in the WL 2017 so this will be a good boost.)





Prettymetty said:


> I'm definitely down! I would like to lose 15lbs before the end of this year.


Ooooh, yes, yes, and yes, let's do it. i need to lose about 20lbs to get to a weight I'll be very happy with.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 19, 2016)

2016 challenge posted here.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-hair-growth-weight-loss-july-dec.793297/


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 20, 2016)

i'm thinking of texlaxing my hair with mizani butter blends and avocado oil.

i always get to this point and want to put some sort of process on it.. end up regretting it or breaking it.. and starting over. does that stop me? no. now i want to texlax...huuuhghhh...

in efforts to think rationally... my problem is that i'm tired of not having styled hair. 

For one thing, I am totally! over!! my old braids (trying for wait for the end of the month when I have one day off and I can put in a new set) ..... second. i'm tired of having nappy roots... well, i'm just tired of having nappy roots with my braids. 

I know that I"m not any where near where I want my hair to be so i'm going to have to have another round of braids... maybe. I want to style my hair. I want to have real grown up hair styles for once in my adult life... well not just once but whatever. I'm tired of my old braids. I'm having a mental break down. I dont know. I'll come back later for my continued thoughts.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> i'm thinking of texlaxing my hair with mizani butter blends and avocado oil.
> 
> i always get to this point and want to put some sort of process on it.. end up regretting it or breaking it.. and starting over. does that stop me? no. now i want to texlax...huuuhghhh...
> 
> ...



@apple_natural, 

There is a new thread for this challenge here:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-hair-growth-weight-loss-july-dec.793297/#post-22800045


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 21, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @apple_natural,
> 
> There is a new thread for this challenge here:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-hair-growth-weight-loss-july-dec.793297/#post-22800045



Oh sorry. I saw that but I was confused


----------

